# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  E pranoi Islamin dhe po agjëron Ramazanin

## bluetone

Selam Alejkum

Se pari do doja te tregoj se me se miri eshte te mesojme leximin e kuranit me shkronjat arabe,sepse ka shume shkronja qe nuk shqiptohen mire dhe humbet kuptimi.

E Lusim Allahun azze ue xhel qe te na mundesoje te lexojme kuranin me shkronjat arabe.

----------


## bluetone

Renditja e sureve ne kuran:

1. Al-Fatihah 
2. Al-Baqarah 
3. Al Imran 
4. An-Nisa’
5. Al-Ma’idah 
6. Al-An’am 
7. Al-A’raf 
8. Al-Anfal 
9. At-Taubah 
10. Yunus 
11. Hud 
12. Yusuf 
13. Ar-Ra’d 
14. Ibrahim 
15. Al-Hijr 
16. An-Nahl 
17. Al-Isra’ 
18. Al-Kahf 
19. Maryam 
20. Ta-Ha 
21. Al-Anbiya’ 
22. Al-Haj 
23. Al-Mu’minun 
24. An-Nur 
25. Al-Furqan 
26. Ash-Shu’ara’ 
27. An-Naml 
28. Al-Qasas 
29. Al-Ankabut 
30. Ar-Rum 
31. Luqman 
32. As-Sajdah 
33. Al-Ahzab 
34. Saba’ 
35. Al-Fatir 
36. Ya-Sin 
37. As-Saffah 
38. Sad 
39. Az-Zumar 
40. Ghafar 
41. Fusilat 
42. Ash-Shura 
43. Az-Zukhruf
44. Ad-Dukhan 
45. Al-Jathiyah 
46. Al-Ahqaf 
47. Muhammad 
48. Al-Fat’h 
49. Al-Hujurat 
50. Qaf 
51. Adz-Dzariyah 
52. At-Tur 
53. An-Najm 
54. Al-Qamar 
55. Ar-Rahman 
56. Al-Waqi’ah 
57. Al-Hadid 
58. Al-Mujadilah 
59. Al-Hashr 
60. Al-Mumtahanah 
61. As-Saf 
62. Al-Jum’ah 
63. Al-Munafiqun 
64. At-Taghabun 
65. At-Talaq 
66. At-Tahrim 
67. Al-Mulk 
68. Al-Qalam 
69. Al-Haqqah 
70. Al-Ma’arij 
71. Nuh 
72. Al-Jinn 
73. Al-Muzammil 
74. Al-Mudaththir 
75. Al-Qiyamah 
76. Al-Insan 
77. Al-Mursalat 
78. An-Naba’ 
79. An-Nazi’at 
80. ‘Abasa 
81. At-Takwir 
82. Al-Infitar 
83. Al-Mutaffifin 
84. Al-Inshiqaq 
85. Al-Buruj 
86. At-Tariq 
87. Al-A’la 
88. Al-Ghashiyah 
89. Al-Fajr 
90. Al-Balad 
91. Ash-Shams 
92. Al-Layl 
93. Adh-Dhuha 
94. Al-Inshirah 
95. At-Tin 
96. Al-‘Alaq 
97. Al-Qadar 
98. Al-Bayinah 
99. Az-Zalzalah 
100. Al-‘Adiyah 
101. Al-Qari’ah 
102. At-Takathur 
103. Al-‘Asr 
104. Al-Humazah 
105. Al-Fil 
106. Quraish 
107. Al-Ma’un 
108. Al-Kauthar 
109. Al-Kafirun 
110. An-Nasr 
111. Al-Masad 
112. Al-Ikhlas 
113. Al-Falaq 
114. An-Nas

----------


## bluetone

1. Al-Fatihah

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Bismillahirrahmanirrahim
      	 2.	 El hamdü lillahi rabbil alemin
      	 3.	 Er rahmanir rahıym
      	 4.	 Maliki yevmid din
      	 5.	 İyyake na'büdü ve iyyake nesteıyn
      	 6.	 İhdinas sıratal müstekıym
      	 7.	 Sıratallezine en'amte aleyhim ğayril mağdubi aleyhim ve lad dallin

----------


## bluetone

2. Al-Baqarah 

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Elif lam mim
      	 2.	 Zalikel kitabü la raybe fıh* hüdel lil müttekıyn
      	 3.	 Ellezıne yü'minune bil ğaybi ve yükıymunas salate ve mimma razaknahüm yünfikun
      	 4.	 Vellezine yü'minune bi ma ünzile ileyke ve ma ünzile min kablik* ve bil ahırati hüm yukınun
      	 5.	 Ülaike ala hüdem mir rabbihim ve ülaike hümül müflihun
      	 6.	 İnnellezıne keferu sevaün aleyhim e enzertehüm em lem tünzirhüm la yü'minun
      	 7.	 Hatemallahü ala kulubihim ve ala sem'ıhim* ve ala ebsarihim ğaşaveh* ve lehüm azabün azıym
      	 8.	 Ve minen nasi mey yekulü amenna billahi ve bil yevmil ahıri ve ma hüm bi mü'minın
      	 9.	 Yühadiunellahe vellezıne amenu* ve ma yahdeune illa enfüsehüm ve ma yeş'urun
      	 10.	 Fı kulubihim meradun fe zadehümüllahü merada* ve lehüm azabün elımüm bi ma kanu yekzibun
      	 11.	 Ve iza kıyle lehüm la tüfsidu fil erdı kalu innema nahnü muslihun
      	 12.	 Ela innehüm hümül müfsidune ve lakil la leş'urun
      	 13.	 Ve iza kıyle lehüm aminu kema amenen nasü kalu e nü'minü kema amenes süfeha'* ela innehüm hümüs süfehaü ve lakil la ya'lemun
      	 14.	 Ve iza lekullezıne amenu kalu amenna* ve iza halev ila şeyatıynihim kalu inna meaküm innema nahnü müstehziun
      	 15.	 Allahü yestehziü bihim ve yemüddühüm fı tuğyanihim ya'mehun
      	 16.	 Ülaikellezıneşteravüd dalalete bil hüda* fe ma rabihat ticaratühüm ve ma kanu mühtedın
      	 17.	 Meselühüm ke meselillezistevkade nara* fe lemma edaet ma havlehu zehebellahü bi nurihim ve terakehüm fı zulümatil la yübsırun
      	 18.	 Summüm bükmün umyün fe hüm la yarciun
      	 19.	 Ev ke seyyibim mines semai fıhi zulümatüv ve ra'düv ve bark* yec'alune esabiahüm fı azanihim mines savaıkı hazeral mevt* vallahü mühıytum bil kafirın
      	 20.	 Yekadül berku yahtafü ebsarahüm* küllema edae lehüm meşev fıhi ve iza azleme aleyhim kamu* ve lev şaellahü le zehebe bi sem'ıhim ve ebsarihim* innellahe ala külli şey'in kadiyr
      	 21.	 Ya eyyühen nasu'büdu rabbekümüllezı halekaküm vellezıne min kabliküm lealleküm tettekun
      	 22.	 Ellezı ceale lekümül erda firaşev ves semae binaa* ve enzele mines semai maen fe ahrece bihı mines semerati rizkal leküm* fe la tec'alu lillahi endadev ve entüm ta'lemun
      	 23.	 Ve in küntüm fı raybim mimma nezzelna ala abdina fe'tu bi suratim mim mislih* ved'u şühedaeküm min dunillahi in küntüm sadikıyn
      	 24.	 Fe illem tef'alu ve len tef'alu fettekun naralletı vekudühen nasü vel hıcarah* üıddet lil kafirın
      	 25.	 Ve beşşirillezıne amenu ve amilus salihati enne lehüm cennatin tecrı min tahtihel enhar* küllema ruziku minha min semeratir rizkan kalu hazellezı rüzıkna min kablü ve ütu bihı müteşabiha* ve lehüm fıha ezvacüm mütahheratüv ve hüm fıha halidun
      	 26.	 İnnellahe la yestahyı ey yadribe meselem ma beudaten fe ma fevkaha* fe emmellezıne amenu fe ya'lemune ennehül hakku mir rabbihim* ve emmellezıne keferu fe yekulune maza eradellahü bi haza mesela* yüdıllü bihı kesırav ve yehdı bihı kesıra* ve ma yüdıllü bihı illel fasikıyn
      	 27.	 Ellezıne yenkudune ahdellahi mim ba'di mısakıh* ve yaktaune ma emerallahü bihı ey yusale ve yüfsidune fil ard* ülaike hümül hasirun
      	 28.	 Keyfe tekfürune billahi ve küntüm emvaten fe ahyaküm* sümme yümıtüküm sümme yuhyıküm sümme ileyhi türceun
      	 29.	 Hüvellezı haleka leküm ma fil erdı cemıan sümmesteva iles semai fe sevvahünne seb'a semavat* ve hüve bi külli şey'in alım
      	 30.	 Ve iz kale rabbüke lil melaiketi innı caılün fil erdı halıfeh* kalu e tec'alü fıha mey yüfsidü fıha ve yesfiküd dima'* ve nahnü nüsebbihu bi hamdike ve nükaddisü lek* kale innı a'lemü ma la ta'lemun
      	 31.	 Ve alleme ademel esmae külleha sümme aradahüm alel melaiketi fe kale embiunı bi esmai haülai in küntüm sadikıyn
      	 32.	 Kalu sübhaneke la ılme lena illa ma alemtena* inneke entel alımül hakım
      	 33.	 Kale ya ademü embi'hüm bi esmaihim* felemma embeehüm bi esmaihim kale e lem ekul leküm innı a'lemü ğaybes semavati vel erdı ve a'lemü ma tübdune ve ma küntüm tektümun
      	 34.	 Ve iz kulna lil melaiketiscüdu li ademe fe secedu illa iblıs* eba vestekbera ve kane minel kafirın
      	 35.	 Ve kulna ya ademüskün ente ve zevcükel cennete ve küla minha rağaden haysü şi'tüma* ve la takraba hazihiş şecerate fe tekuna minez zalimın
      	 36.	 Fe ezellehümeş şeytanü anha fe ahracehüma mimma kana fıh* ve kulnehbitu ba'duküm li ba'dın adüvv* ve leküm fil erdı müstekarruv ve metaun ila hıyn
      	 37.	 Fe telekka ademü mir rabbihı kelimatin fe tabe aleyh* innehu hüvet tevvabür rahıym
      	 38.	 Kulnehbitu minha cemıa* fe imma ye'tiyenneküm minnı hüden fe men tebia hüdaye fe la havfün aleyhim ve la hüm yahzenun
      	 39.	 Vellezıne keferu ve kezzebu bi ayatina ülaike ashabün nar* hüm fıha halidun
      	 40.	 Ya benı israılezküru nı'metiyelletı en'amtü aleyküm ve evfu bi ahdı ufi biahdiküm ve iyyaye ferhebun
      	 41.	 Ve aminu bi ma enzeltü müsaddikal li ma meaküm ve la tekunu evvele kafirim bih* ve la teşteru bi ayatı semenen kalilev ve iyaye fettekun
      	 42.	 Ve la telbisül hakka bil batılı ve tektümül hakka ve entüm ta'lemun
      	 43.	 Ve ekıymüs salate ve atüz zekate verkeu mear rakiıyn
      	 44.	 E te'mürunen nase bil birri ve tensevne enfüseküm ve entüm tetlunel kitab* e fe la ta'kılun
      	 45.	 Vesteıynu bis sabri ves salah* ve inneha le keıratün illa alel haşiıyn
      	 46.	 Ellezıne yezunnune ennehüm mülaku rabbihim ve ennehüm ileyhi raciun
      	 47.	 Ya benı israılezküru nı'metiyelletı en'amtü aleyküm ve ennı faddaltüküm alel alemın
      	 48.	 Vetteku yevmel la teczı nefsün an nefsin şey'ev ve la yukbelü minha şefaatüv ve la yü'hazü minha adlüv ve la hüm yünsarun
      	 49.	 Ve iz necceynaküm min ali fir'avneyesumuneküm suel azabi yüzebbihune ebnaeküm ve yestahyune nisaeküm* ve fı zaliküm belaüm mir rabbiküm azıym
      	 50.	 Ve iz ferakna bikümül bahra fe enceynaküm ve ağrakna ale fir'avne ve entüm tenzurun
      	 51.	 Veiz vaadna musa erbeıyne leyleten sümmettehaztümül ıcle mim ba'dihı ve entüm zalimun
      	 52.	 Sümme afevna anküm mim ba'di zalike lealleküm teşkürun
      	 53.	 Ve iz ateyna musel kitabe vel fürkane lealleküm teehtedun
      	 54.	 Ve iz kale musa li kavmihı ya kavmi inneküm zalemtüm enfüseküm bittihazikümül ıcle fe tubu ila bariiküm faktülu enfüseküm* zaliküm hayrul leküm ınde bariiküm* fe tabe aleyküm* innehu hüvet tevvabür rahıym
      	 55.	 Ve iz kultüm ya musa len nü'mine leke hatta nerallahe cehraten fe ehazetkümüs saıkatü ve entüm tenzurun
      	 56.	 Sümme beasnaküm mim ba'di mevtiküm lealleküm teşkürun
      	 57.	 Ve zallelna aleykümül ğamame ve enzelna aleykümül menne ves selva* külu min tayyibati ma razaknaküm* ve ma zalemuna ve lakin kanu enfüsehüm yazlimun
      	 58.	 Ve iz kulnedhulu hazihil karyete fe külu minha haysü şi'tüm rağadev vedhulül babe süccedev ve kulu hıttatün nağfirleküm hatayaküm* ve senezıdül muhsinın
      	 59.	 Fe beddellezıne zalemu kavlen ğayrallezı kıyle lehüm fe enzelna alellezıne zalemu riczem mines semai bi ma kanu yefsükun
      	 60.	 Ve izisteska musa li kavmihı fe kulnadrib bi asakel hacer* fenfecerat minhüsneta aşrate ayna* kad alime küllü ünasim meşrabehüm* külu veşrabu mir rizkıllahi ve la ta'sev fil erdı müfsidın
      	 61.	 Ve iz kultüm ya musa len nasbira ala taamiv vahıdin fed'u lena rabbeke yuhric lena mimma tümbitül erdu mim bakliha ve kıssaiha ve fumiha ve adesiha ve besaliha* kale e testebdilunellezı hüv edna billezı hüve hayr* ihbitu mısran fe inne leküm ma seeltüm* ve duribet aleyhimüz zilletü vel meskenetü ve bau bi ğadabim minellah* zalike bi ennehüm kanu yekfürune bi ayatillahi ve yaktülunen nebiyyıne bi ğayril hakk* zalike bi ma asav ve kanu ya'tedun
      	 62.	 İnnellezıne amenu vellezıne hadu ven nesara ves sabiıne min amene billahi vel yevmil ahıri ve amile salihan fe lehüm ecruhüm ınde rabbihim *ve la havfün aleyhim ve la hüm yahzenun
      	 63.	 Ve iz ehazna mısakaküm ve rafa'na fevkakümüt tur * huzu ma ateynaküm bi kuvvetiv vezküru ma fıhi lealleküm tettekun
      	 64.	 Sümme tevelleytüm mim ba'di zalik *fe lev la fadlüllahi aleyküm ve rahmetühu leküntüm minel hasirın
      	 65.	 Ve le kad alimtümüllezına'tedev minküm fis sebti fe kulna lehüm kunu kıradeten hasiın
      	 66.	 Fe cealnaha nekalel li ma beyne yedeyha ve ma halfeha ve mev'ızatel lil müttekıyn
      	 67.	 Ve iz kale musa li kavmihı innellahe ye'müruküm en tezbehu bekarah *kalu etettehızüna hüzüva *kale euzü billahi en ekune minel cahilın
      	 68.	 Kalüd'u lena rabbeke yübeyyil lena ma hı *kale innehu yekulü inneha bekarütl la fariduv ve la bikr * avanüm beyne zalik * fef'alu ma tü'merun
      	 69.	 Kalüdu lena rabbeke yübeyyil lena ma levnüha *kale innehu yekulü inneha bekaratün safraü fakıul levnüha tesürrün nazırın
      	 70.	 Kalüd'u lena rabbeke yübeyyil lena ma hiye innel bekara teşabehe aleyna* ve inna in şaellahü le mühtedun
      	 71.	 Kale innehu yekulü inneha bekaratül la zelulün tüsırul erda ve la teskıl hars* müsellemetül laşiyete fıha* kalül ane ci'te bil hakk* fe zebehuha ve ma kadu yef'alun
      	 72.	 Ve iz kateltüm nefsen feddara'tüm fıha* vallahü muhricüm ma küntüm tektümun
      	 73.	 Fe kulnadribuhü bi ba'dıha* kezalike yuhyillahül mevta ve yürıküm ayatihı lealleküm ta'kılun
      	 74.	 Sümme kaset kulubüküm mim ba'di zalike fe hiye kel hıcarati ev eşeddü kasveh* ve inne minel hıcarati lema yetefecceru minhül enhar* ve inne minha lema yeşşekkaku fe yahrucü minhül ma'* ve inne minha lema yehbitu min haşyetillah* vemallahü bi ğafilin amma ta'melun
      	 75.	 E fetatmeune ey yü'minu leküm ve kad kane ferıkum minhüm yesmeune kelamellahi sümme yüharrifunehu mim ba'di ma akaluhü ve hüm ya'lemun
      	 76.	 Ve iza leküllezıne amenu kalu amenna* ve iza hala ba'duhüm ila ba'din kalu etühaddisunehüm bi ma fetehallahü aleyküm li yühaccuküm bihı ınde rabbiküm* e fe la ta'kılun
      	 77.	 E ve la ya'lemune ennellahe ya'lemü ma yüsirrune ve ma yu'linun
      	 78.	 Ve minhüm ümmiyyune la ya'lemunel kitabe illa emaniyye ve in hüm illa yezunnun
      	 79.	 Fe veylül lillezıne yektübunel kitabe bi eydıhim sümme yekulunel kitabe bi eydıhim sümme yekulune haza min ındillahi li yeşteru bihı semenen kalıla* fe veylül lehüm mimma ketebet eydıhim ve veylül lehüm mimma yeksibun
      	 80.	 Ve kalu len temessenen naru illa eyyamem ma'dudeh* kul ettehaztüm ındellahi ahden fe ley yuhlifellahü ahdehu em tekulune alellahi ma la ta'lemun
      	 81.	 Bela men kesebe seyyietev ve ehatat bihı hatıy'etühu fe ulaike ashabün nar* hüm fıha halidun
      	 82.	 Vellezıne amenu ve amilus salihati ülaike ashabül cenneh* hüm fıha halidun
      	 83.	 Ve iz ehazna mısaka benı israıle la ta'büdune illellahe ve bil valideyni ıhsanev ve izl kurba vel yetam vel mesakıni ve kulu lin nasi husnev ve ekıymus salate ve atüz zekah* sümme tevelleytüm ila kalılem minküm ve entüm mu'ridun
      	 84.	 Ve iz ehazna mısakaküm la tesfikune dimaeküm ve la tuhricune enfüseküm min diyariküm sümme akrartüm ve entüm teşhedun
      	 85.	 Sümme entüm haülai taktülune enfüseküm ve tuhricune ferıkam minküm min diyarihim tezaherune aleyhim bil ismi vel udvan* ve iy ye'tuküm üsara tüfaduhüm ve hüve muharramün aleyküm ıhracühüm* e fe tü'minune bi ba7dıl kitabi ve tekfürune bi ba'd* fe ma cezaü mey yef'alü zalike minküm illa hızyün fil hayatid dünya* ve yevmel kıyameti yüraddune ila eşeddil azab* vemallahü bi ğafilin amma ta'melun
      	 86.	 Ülaikellezıneşteravül hayated dünya bil ahırati fe la yuhaffefü anhümül azabü ve la hüm yünsarun
      	 87.	 Ve le kad ateyna musel kitabe ve kaffeyna mim ba'dihı bir rusüli ve ateyna ıysebne meryemel beyyinati ve eyyednahü bi ruhıl kudüs* e fe küllema caeküm rasulüm bima la tehva enfüsükümüstekbartüm* fe ferıkan kezzebtüm ve ferıkan taktülun
      	 88.	 Ve kalu kulubüna ğulf* bel leanehümüllahü bi küfrihim fe kalılem ma yü'minun
      	 89.	 Ve lemma caehüm kitabüm min ındillahi müsaddikul lima mealhüm ve kanu min kablü yesteftihune alellezıne keferu* fe lemma caehüm ma arafu keferu bihı fe la'netüllahi alel kafirın
      	 90.	 Bi'semeşterav bihı enfüsehüm ey yekfüru bi ma enzelellahü bağyen ey yünezzilellahü min fadlihı ala mey yeşaü min ıbadih* fe bau bi ğadabin ala ğadab* ve lil kafirıne azabüm mühın
      	 91.	 Ve iza kıyle lehüm aminu bi ma enzelellahü kalu nü'minü bima ünzile aleyna ve yekfürune bi ma veraehu ve hüvel hakku müsaddikal lima meahüm* kul fe lime taktülune embiyaellahi min kablü in küntüm mü'minın
      	 92.	 Ve le kad caeküm musa bil beyyinati sümmettehaztümül ıcle mim ba'dihı ve entüm zalimun
      	 93.	 Ve iz ehazna mısakaküm ve rafa'na fevkakümüt tur* huzu ma ateynaküm bi kuvvetiv vesmeu* kalu semı'na ve asayna ve üşribu fı kulubihimül ıcle bi küfrihımv kul bi'sema ye'müruküm bihı ımanüküm in küntüm mü'minın
      	 94.	 Kul in kanet lekümüd darul ahıratü indellahi halisatem min dunin nasi fe temennevül mevte in küntüm sadikıyn
      	 95.	 Ve ley yetemennevhü ebedem bima kaddemet eydıhim* vallahü alımüm biz zalimın
      	 96.	 Ve le tecidennehüm ahrasan nasi ala hayah* ve minellezıne eşraku yeveddü ehadühüm lev yüammeru elfe seneh* ve ma hüve bi müzahzihıhı minel azabi ey yüammer* vallahü besıyrum bima ya'melun
      	 97.	 Kul men kane adüvvel licibrıle fe innehu nezzelehu ala kalbike bi iznillahi müsaddikal lima beyne yedeyhi ve hüdev ve büşra lil mü'minın
      	 98.	 Men kane adüvvel lillahi ve melaiketihı ve rusülihı ve cibrıle ve mıkale fe innellahe adüvvül lil kafirın
      	 99.	 Ve le kad enzelna ileyke ayatim beyyinat* ve ma yekfüru biha illel fasikun
      	 100.	 E ve küllema ahedu ahden nebezehu ferıkum minhüm* bel ekseruhüm la yü'minun
      	 101.	 Ve lemma caehüm rasulüm min ındillahi müsaddikul lima mealhüm nebeze ferıkum minellezıne utül kitab* kitabellahi verae zuhurihim ke ennehüm la ya'lemun
      	 102.	 Vettebeu ma tetlüş şeyatıynü ala mülki süleyman* ve ma kefera süleymanü ve lakinneş şeyatıyne keferu yüallimunen nasas sıhra ve ma ünzile alel melekeyni bi babile harute ve marut* ve ma yüallimani min ehadin hatta yekula innema nahnü fitnetün fe la tekfür* fe yeteallemune minhüma ma yüferrikune bihı beynel mer'i ve zevcih* ve ma hüm bi darrıne bihı min ehadin illa bi iznillah* ve yeteallemune ma yedurruhüm ve la yenfeuhüm* ve le kad alimu le menişterahü ma lehu fil ahırati min halakıv ve le bi'se ma şerav bihı enfüsehüm* lev kanu la'lemun
      	 103.	 Ve lev ennehüm amenu vettekav le mesubetüm min ındillahi hayr* lev kanu ya'lemun
      	 104.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la tekulu raına ve kulünzurna vesmeu* ve lil kafirıne azabün elım
      	 105.	 Ma yeveddüllezıne keferu min ehlil kitabi ve lel müşrikıne ey yünezzele aleyküm min hayrim mir rabbiküm* vallahü yehtessu bi rahmetihı mey yeşa'* vallahü zül fadlil azıym
      	 106.	 Ma nensah min ayetin ev nünsiha ne'ti bi hayrim minha ev misliha* e lem ta'lem ennellahe ala külli şey'in kadır
      	 107.	 E lem ta'lem ennellahe lehu mülküs semavati vel ard* ve ma leküm min dunillahi miv veliyyiv ve la nasıyr
      	 108.	 Em türıdune en tes'elu rasuleküm kema süile musa min kabl* ve mey yetebeddelil küfra bil ımani fe kad dalle sevaes sbil
      	 109.	 Vedde kesırum min ehlil kitabi lev yerudduneküm mim ba'di ımaniküm küffara* hasedem min ındi enfüsihim mim ba'di ma tebeyyene lehümül hakk* fa'fu vasfehu hatta ye'tiyellahü bi emrih* innellahe ala külli şey'in kadır
      	 110.	 Ve ekıymus salate ve atüz zekah* ve ma tükaddimu li enfüsiküm min hayrin teciduhü ındellah* innellahe bi ma ta'melune besıyr
      	 111.	 Ve kalu ley yedhulel cennete illa men kane huden ev nesar* tilke emaniyyühüm* kul hatu bürhaneküm in küntüm sadikıyn
      	 112.	 Bela men esleme vechehu lillahi ve hüve muhsinün fe lehu ecruhu ınde rabbihı ve la havvfün aleyhim ve la hüm yahzenun
      	 113.	 Ve kaletil yehudü leysetin nesar ala şey'iv ve kaletin nesara leysetil yehudü ala şey'iv ve hüm yetlunel kitab* kezalike kalellezıne la ya'lemune misle kavlihim* fallahü yahkümü beynehüm yevmel kıyameti fıma kanu fıhi yahtelifun
      	 114.	 Ve men azlemü mimmem menea mesacidellahi ey yüzkera fıhesmühu ve sea fı harabiha* ülaike ma kane lehüm ey yedhuluha illa haifın* lehüm fid dünya hızyüv ve lehüm fil ahırati azabün azıym
      	 115.	 Ve lillahil meşriku vel mağribü fe eynema tüvellu fe semme vechüllah* innallahe vasiun alım
      	 116.	 Ve kalüttehazellahü veleden sübhaneh* bel lehu ma fis semavati vel ard* küllül lehu kanitün
      	 117.	 Bedıus semavati vel ard* ve iza kada emran fe innema yekulü lehu kün fe yekun
      	 118.	 Ve kalellezıne la ya'lemune lev la yükellimünellahü ev te'tına ayeh* kezalike kalellezıne min kablihim misle kavlihim* teşabehet kulubühüm* kad beyyennel ayati li kavmiy yukınun
      	 119.	 İnna erselnake bil hakkı beşırav ve nezirav ve la tüs'elü an ashabil cehıym
      	 120.	 Ve len terda ankel yehudü ve len nesara hatta tettebia milletehüm* kul inne hüdellahi hüvel hüda* ve leinitteba'te ehvaehüm ba'dellezı caeke minel ılmi ma leke minallahi miv veliyyiv ve la nasıyr
      	 121.	 Ellezıne ateynahümül kitabe yetlunehu hakka tilavetih* ülaike yü'minune bih* ve mey yekfür bihı fe ülaike hümül hasirun
      	 122.	 Ya benı israılezküru nı'metiyelletı en'amtü aleyküm ve ennı faddaltüküm alel alemın
      	 123.	 Vetteku yevmel la teczı nefsün an nefsin şey'ev ve la yukbelü minha adlüv ve la tenfeuha şefatüv ve la hüm yünsarun
      	 124.	 Ve izibtela ibrahıme rabbühu bi kelimatin fe etemmehünn* kale innı caılüke lin nasi imama* kale ve min zürriyyetı* kale la yenalü ahdiz zalimın
      	 125.	 Ve iz cealnel beyte mesabetel lin nasi ve emna* vettehızu mim mekami ibrahıme müsalla* ve ahidna ila ibrahıme ve ismaıyle en tahhira veytiye lit taifıne vel akifıne ver rukkeıs sücud
      	 126.	 Ve iz kale ibrahımü rabbic'al haza beleden aminev verzuk ehlehu mines semerati min amene minhüm billahi vel yevmil ahır* kale ve men kefera fe ümettiuhu kalılen sümme adtarruhu ila azabin nar* ve bi'sel mesıyr
      	 127.	 Ve iz yerfeu ibrahımül kavaıde minel beyti ve ismaıyl* rabbena tekabbel minna* inneke entes semıul alım
      	 128.	 Rabbena vec'alna müslimeyni leke ve min zürriyyetina ümmetem müslimetel leke ve erina menasikena ve tüb aleyna* inneke entet tevvabür rahıym
      	 129.	 Rabbena veb'as fıhim rasulem minhüm yetlu aleyhim ayatike ve yüallimühümül kitabe vel hıkmete ve yüzekkıhim* inneke entel azızül hakım
      	 130.	 Ve mey yerğabü ammileti ibrahıme illa men sefihe nefseh* ve le kadıstafeynahü fid dünya* ve innehu fil ahırati le minas salihıyn
      	 131.	 İz kale lehu rabbühu eslim kale eslemtü li rabbil alemın
      	 132.	 Ve vassa biha ibrahımü benıhi ve ya'kub* ya beniyye innellahestafa lekümüd dıne fe la temutünne illa ve entüm müslimun
      	 133.	 Em küntüm şühedae iz hadara ya'kubel mevtü iz kale li benıhi ma ta'büdune mim ba'dı * kalu na'büdü ilaheke ve ilahe abaike ibrahıme ve ismaıyle ve ishaka ilahev vahıda* ve nahnü lehu müslimun
      	 134.	 Tilke ümmetün kad halet* leha ma kesebet ve leküm ma kesebtüm* ve la tüs'elune amma kanu ya'melun
      	 135.	 Ve kalu kunu huden ev nesara tehtedu* kul bel millete ibrahıme hanıfa* ve ma kane minel müşrikın
      	 136.	 Kulu amenna billahi ve ma ünzile ileyna ve ma ünzile ila ibrahıme ve ismaıyle ve ishaka ve ya'kube vel esbatı ve ma utiye musa ve ıysa ve ma utiyen nebiyyune mir rabbihim* la nüferriku beyne ehadim minhüm ve nahnü lehu müslimun
      	 137.	 Fe in amenu bi misli ma amentüm bihı fe kadihtedev* ve in tevellev fe innema hüm fı şikak* fe seyekfıkehümüllah* ve hüves semıul alım
      	 138.	 Sıbğatellah* ve men ahsenü minellahi sıbğatev ve nahnü lehu abidun
      	 139.	 Kul etühaccunena fillahi ve hüve rabbüna ve rabbüküm* ve lena amalüna ve leküm a'malüküm* ve nahnü lehu muhlisun
      	 140.	 Em tekulune inne ibrahıme ve ismaıyle ve ıshaka ve ya'kube vel esbata kanu huden ev nesara* kul e entüm a'lemü emillah* ve men azlemü mimmen keteme şehadeten ındehu minellah* ve mallahü bi ğafilin amma ta'melun
      	 141.	 Tilke ümmetün kad halet* leha ma kesebet ve leküm ma kesebtüm* ve la tüs'elune amma kanu ya'melun
      	 142.	 Se yekulüs süfehaü minen nasi ma vellahüm an kıbletihimülletı kanu aleyha* kul lillahil meşriku vel mağrib* yehdı mey yeşaü ila sıratım müstekıym
      	 143.	 Ve kezalike cealnakmüm ümmetev vesetal li tekunu şühedae alen nasi ve yekuner rasulü aleyküm şehıda* ve ma cealnel kıbletelletı künte aleyha illa li na'leme mey yettebiur rasule mimmey yenkalibü ala akıbeyh* ve in kanet le kebıraten illa alellezıne hedellah* ve ma kanellahü li yüdıy'a ımaneküm* innellahe bin nasi le raufür rahıym
      	 144.	 Kad nera tekallübe vechike fis semai fe lenüvelliyenneke kıbleten terdaha* fevelli vcheke şatnal mescidil haram* ve haysü ma küntüm fevellu vücuheküm şatrah* ve innellezıne utül kitabe le ya'lemune ennehül hakku mir rabbihim* vemallahü bi ğafilin amma ya'melun
      	 145.	 Ve le in eteytellezıne utül kitabe bi külli ayetim ma tebiu kıbletek* ve ma ba'duhüm bi tabiın kıblete ba'd* ve leinitteba'te ehvaehüm mim ba'di ma caeke minel ılmi inneke izel le minez zalimın
      	 146.	 Ellezıne ateynahümül kitabe ya'rifunehu kema ya'rifune ebnaehüm* ve inne ferıkam minhüm le yektümunel hakka ve hüm ya'lemun
      	 147.	 Elhakku mir rabbike fe la tekunenne minel mümterın
      	 148.	 Ve li külliv vichetün hüve müvellıha festebikul hayrat* eyne ma tekunu ye'ti bikümüllahü cemıa* innellahe ala külli şey'in kadır
      	 149.	 Ve min haysü haracte fevelli vecheke şatral mescidil haram* ve innehu lel hakku mir rabbik* ve mallahü bi ğafilin amma ta'melun
      	 150.	 Ve min haysü haracte fevelli vecheke şatral mescidil haram* ve haysü ma küntüm fe vellu vücuheküm şatrahu li ella yekune linnasi aleyküm hucceh* ilellezıne zalemu minhüm fe la tahşevhüm vahşevnı ve li ütimme nı'metı aleyküm ve lealleküm tehtedun
      	 151.	 Kema erselna fıküm rasulem minküm yetlu aleyküm ayatina ve yüzekkıküm ve yüallimükümül kitabv vel hıkmete ve yüallimüküm ma lem tekunu ta'lemun
      	 152.	 Fezkürunı ezkürküm veşküru lı ve la tekfürun
      	 153.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenüsteıynu bis sabri ves salah* innellahe meas sabirın
      	 154.	 Ve la tekulu li mey yuktelü fı sebılillahi emvat* bel ahyaüv ve lakil la teş'urun
      	 155.	 Ve le neblüvenneküm bi şey'im minel havfi vel cuı ve naksım minel emvali vel enfüsi ves semerat* ve beşşiris sabirın
      	 156.	 Ellezıne iza esabethüm müsıybetün kalu inna lillahi ve inna ileyhi raciun
      	 157.	 Ülaike alayhim salevatüm mir rabbihim ve rahmetüv ve ülaike hümül mühtedun
      	 158.	 İnnes safa vel mervete min şeairillah* fe min haccel beyte evı'temera fe la cünaha aleyhi ey yettavvefe bihima* ve men tetavvea hayran fe innellahe şakirun alıym
      	 159.	 İnnellezıne yektümune ma enzelna minel beyyinati vel hüda mim ba'di ma beyyennahü lin nasi fil kitabi ülaike yel'anühümullahü ve yel'anühümül laınun
      	 160.	 İllellezıne tabu ve aslehu ve beyyenu fe ülaike etubü aleyhim* ve enet tevvabür rahıym
      	 161.	 İnnellezıne keferu ve matu ve hüm küffarun ülaike aleyhim la'netüllahi vel melaiketi ven nasi ecmeıyn
      	 162.	 Halidıne fıha* la yühaffefü anhümül azabü ve la hüm yünzarun
      	 163.	 Ve ilahüküm ilahüv vahıd* la ilahe illa hüver rahmanür rahıym
      	 164.	 İnne fı halkıs semavati vel erdı vahtilafil leyli ven nehari vel fülkilletı tecrı fil bahri bima yenfeun nase ve ma enzelellahü mines semai mim main fe ahya bihil erda ba'de mevtiha ve besse fıha min külli dabbetiv ve tasrıfir riyahı ves sehabil müsahhari beynes semai vel erdı le ayatil li kavmiy ya'kılun
      	 165.	 Ve minen nasi mey yettehızü min dunillahi endadey yühıbbunehüm ke hubbillah* vellezıne amenu eşeddü hubbel lillah* velev yerallezıne zalemu iz yeravnel azabe ennel kuvvete lillahi cemıav ve ennellahe şedıdül azab
      	 166.	 İz teberraellezınet tübiu minellezınettebeu ve raevül azabe ve tekattaat bihimül esbab
      	 167.	 Ve kalellezınet tebeu lev enne lena kerraten fe neteberrae minhüm kema teberrau minna* kezalike yürıhimüllahü a'malehüm haseratin aleyhim* ve ma hüm bi haricıne minen nar
      	 168.	 Ya eyyühen nasü külu mimma fil erdı halalen tayyibev ve la tettebiu hutuvatiş şeytan* innehu leküm adüvvüm mübın
      	 169.	 İnnema ye'müruküm bis sui vel fahşai ve en tekulu alellahi ma la ta'lemun
      	 170.	 Ve iza kıyle lehümüt tebiu ma enzellellahü kalu bel nettebiu ma elfeyna aleyhi abaena* e ve lev kane abaühüm la ya'kılune şey'ev ve la yehtedun
      	 171.	 Ve meselüllezıne keferu ke meselillezı yen'ıku bi ma la yesmeu illa düaev ve nidaa* summüm bükmün umyün fe hüm la ya'kılun
      	 172.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu külu min tayyibati ma razaknaküm veşküru lillahi in küntüm iyyahü ta'büdun
      	 173.	 İnnema harrame aleykümül meytete ved deme ve lahmel hınzıri ve ma ühille bihı li ğayrillah* fe menidturra ğayra bağıv ve la adin fe la isme aleyh* innellahe ğafurur rahıym
      	 174.	 İnnellezıne yektümune ma enzelellahü minel kitabi ve yeşterune bihı semenen kalılen ülaike ma ye'külune fı bütunihim illen nara ve la yükellimühümüllahü yevmel kıyameti ve la yüzekkıhim* ve lehüm azabün eliym
      	 175.	 Ülaikellezıneşteravüd dalalete bil hüda vel azabe bil mağfirah* fe ma asberahüm alen nar
      	 176.	 Zalike bi ennellahe nezzelel kitabe bil hakk* ve innellezınahtelefu fil kitabi le fı şikakım beıyd
      	 177.	 Leysel birra en tüvellu vücuheküm kıbelel meşrikı vel mağribi ve lakinnel birra men amene billahi vel yevmil ahıri vel melaiketi vel kitabi ven nebiyyın* ve atel male ala hubbihı zevil kurba vel yetama vel mesakıne vebnes sebıli ves sailıne ve fir rikab* ve ekames salate ve atez zekah* vel mufune bi ahdihim iza ahedu* ves sabirıne fil be'sai ved darrai ve hıynel be's* ülaikellezıne sadeku* ve ülaike hümül müttekun
      	 178.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu kütibe aleykümül kısasu fil katla* el hurru bil hurri vel abdü bil abdi vel ünsa bil ünsa* fe men ufiye lehu min ehıyhi şey'ün fettibaum bil ma'rufi ve edaün ileyhi bi ıhsan* zalike tahfıfüm mir rabbiküm ve rahmeh* fe menı'teda ba'de zalike fe lehu azabün eliym
      	 179.	 Ve leküm fil kısası hayatüy ya ülil elbabi lealleküm tettekun
      	 180.	 Kütibe aleyküm iza hadara ehadekümül mevtü in terake hayra* elvasıyyetü lil valideyni vel akrabıne bil ma'ruf* hakkan alel müttekıyn
      	 181.	 Fe mem beddelehu ba'de ma semiahu fe innema ismühu alellezıne yübeddiluneh* innellahe semıun aliym
      	 182.	 Fe men hafe mim musın cenefen ev ismen fe asleha beynehüm fe la isme aleyh* innellahe ğafurur rahıym
      	 183.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu kütibe aleykümüs sıyamü kema kütibe alellezıne min kabliküm lealleküm tettekun
      	 184.	 Eyyamem ma'dudat* fe men kane minküm merıdan ev ala seferin fe ıddetüm min eyyamin uhar* ve alellezıne yütıykunehu fidyetün taamü miskın* fe men tetavvea hayran fe hüve hayrul leh* ve en tesumu hayrul leküm in küntüm ta'lemun
      	 185.	 Şehru ramedanellezı ünzile fıhil kur'anü hüdel lin nasi ve beyyinatim minel hüda vel fürkan* fe men şehide minkümüş şehra felyesumh* ve em kane merıdan ev ala seferin fe ıddetüm min eyyamin uhar* yürıdüllahü biküml yüsra ve la yürıdu bi külüm usr* ve li tükmilül ıddete ve li tükebbirullahe ala ma hedaküm ve lealleküm eşkürun
      	 186.	 Ve iza seeleke ıbadı annı fe innı ***ıb* ücıbü da'veted daı iza deani felyestecıbu lı vel yü'minu bı leallehüm yarşüdun
      	 187.	 Ühılle leküm leyletes sıyamir rafesü ila nisaiküm* hünne libasül leküm ve entüm libasül lehünn* alimellahü enneküm küntüm tahtaune enfüseküm fe tabe aleyküm ve afa anküm* fel anebaşiruhünne vevteğu ma ketebellahü leküm* ve külu veşrabu hatta yetebeyyene lekümül hüytul ebyadu minel haytıl esvedi minel fecri sümme etimmüs sıyame ilel leyl* ve la tübaşiruhünne ve entüm akifune fil mesacid* tilke hududüllahi fe la takrabuha* kezalike yübeyyinüllahü ayatihı lin nasi leallehüm yettekun
      	 188.	 Ve la te'külu emvaleküm beyneküm bil batıli ve tüdlu biha ilel hukkami li te'külu ferıkam min emvalin nasi bil ismi ve entüm ta'lemun
      	 189.	 Yes'eluneke anil ehilleh* kul hiye mevakıytü lin nasi velhacc* ve leysel birru bi en te'tül büyute min zuhuriha ve lakinnel birra menitteka* ve'tül büyute min ebvabiha vettekullahe lealleküm tüflihun
      	 190.	 Ve katilu fı sebılillahillizıne yükatiluneküm ve la ta'tedu* innellahe la yühıbbül mu7tedın
      	 191.	 Vaktüluhüm haysü sekıftümuhüm ve ahricuhüm min haysü ahracuküm vel fitnetü eşeddü minel katl* ve la tükatiluhüm ındel mescidil harami hatta yükatiluküm fıh* fe in kateluküm faktüluhüm* kezalike ceazül kafirın
      	 192.	 Fe inintehev fe innellahe ğafurur rahıym
      	 193.	 Ve katiluhüm hatta la tekune fitnetüv ve yekuned dınü lillah* fe inintehev fe la udvane illa alez zalimın
      	 194.	 Eşşehrul haramü biş şehril harami vel hurumatü kısas* fe menı'teda aleyküm fa'tedu aleyhi bi misli ma'teda aleyküm vettekullahe va'lemu ennellahe mealmüttekıyn
      	 195.	 Ve enfiku fı sebılillahi ve la tülku bi eydıküm ilet tehlüketi ve ahsinu* innellahe yühıbbül muhsinın
      	 196.	 Ve etimmül hacce vel umrate lillah* fe in uhsırtüm femesteysera minel hedy* ve la tahliku ruuseküm hatta yebluğal hedyü mehılleh* fe men kane minküm merıdan ev bihı ezem mir ra'sihı fe fidyetüm min sıyamin ev sadekatin ev nüsük* fe iza emintüm* fe men temettea bil umrati ilel hacci fe mesteysera minel hedy* fe mel lem yecid fe sıyamü selaseti eyyamin fil hacci ve seb'atin iza raca'tüm* tilke aşeratün kamileh* zalike li mel lem yekün ehlühu hadıril mescidil haram* vettekullahe va'lemu ennellahe şedıdül ıkab
      	 197.	 Elhaccü eşhürum ma'lumat* fe men ferada fıhinnel hacce fe la rafese ve la füsuka ve la cidale fil hacc* ve ma tef'alu min hayriy ya'lemhüllah* ve tezevvedu fe inne hayraz zadit takva vettekuni ya ülil elbab
      	 198.	 Leyse aleyküm cünahun en tebteğu fadlem mir rabbiküm* fe iza efadtüm min arafatin fezkürullahe ındel meş'aril haram* vezküruhü kema hedaküm* ve in küntüm min kablihı le mined dallın
      	 199.	 Sümme efıdu min haysü efadan nasü vestağfirullah* innellahe ğafurur rahıym
      	 200.	 Fe iza kadaytüm menasikeküm fezkürullahe ke zikriküm abeküm ev eşedde zikra* fe minen nasi mey yekulü rabbena atina fid dünya ve malehu fil ahırati min halak
      	 201.	 Ve minhüm mey yekulü rabbena atine fid dünya hasenetev ve fil ahırati hasenetev ve kına azaben nar
      	 202.	 Ülaike lehüm nasıybüm mimma kesebu* vallahü serıul hısab
      	 203.	 Vezkürullahe fı eyyamim ma'dudat* fe men teaccele fı yevmeyni fe la isme aleyh* ve men teahhara fe la isme aleyh* limenitteka* vettekullahe va'lemu enneküm ileyhi tuhşerun
      	 204.	 Ve minen nasi me yu'cibüke kavlühu fil hayatid dünya ve yüşhidüllahe ala ma fı kalbih* ve hüve eleddül hısam
      	 205.	 Ve iza tevella sea fil erdı li yüfside fıha ve yühlikel harse ven nesl* vallahü la yühıbbül fesad
      	 206.	 Ve iza kıyle lehüttekıllahe ehazethül ızzetü bil ismi fe hasbühu cehennem* ve le bi'sel mihad
      	 207.	 Ve minen nasi mey yeşrı nefsehübtiğae merdatillah* vallahü raufüm bil ıbad
      	 208.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenüdhulu fis silmi kaffeh* ve la tettebiu hutuvatüş şeytan* innehu leküm adüvvüm mübiyn
      	 209.	 Fe in zeleltüm mim ba'di ma caetkümül beyyinatü fa'lemu ennellahe azızün hakım
      	 210.	 Hel yenzurune illa ey ye'tiyehümüllahü fı zulelim minel ğamami vel melaiketü ve kudıyel emr* ve ilellahi türceul ümur
      	 211.	 Sel benı israıle kem ateynahüm min ayetim beyyineh* ve mey yübeddil nı'metellahi mim ba'di ma caethü fe innellahe şedıdül ıkab
      	 212.	 Züyyine lillezıne keferul hayatüd dünya ve yesharune minellezıne amenu* vellezınettekav fevkahüm yevmel kıyameh* vallahü yerzüku mey yeşaü bi ğayri hısab
      	 213.	 Kanen nasü ümmetev vahıdeten fe beasellahün nebiyyıne mübeşşirıne ve münzirıne ve enzele mealhümül kitabe bil hakkı li yahküme beynen nasi fımahtelefu fıh* ve mahtelefe fıhi illellezıne utuhü mim ba'di ma caethümül beyyinatü bağyem beynehüm* fe hedellahüllezıne amenu limahtelefu fıhi minel hakkı bi iznih* vallahü yehdı mey yeşaü ila sıratım müstekıym
      	 214.	 Em hasibtüm en tedhulül cennete ve lemma ye'tiküm meselüllezıne halev min kabliküm* messethümül be'saü ved darraü ve zülzilu hatta yekuler rasulü vellezıne amenu meahu meta nasrullah* ela inne nasrallahi ***ıb
      	 215.	 Yes'eluneke maza yünfikun* kul ma enfaktüm min hayrin fe lil valideyni vel akrabıne vel yetama vel mesakıni vebnis sebıl* ve ma tef'alu min hayrin fe innellahe bihı alım
      	 216.	 Kütibe aleykümül kıtalü ve hüve kürhül leküm* ve asa en tühıbbu şey'ev ve hüve şerrul leküm* vallahü ya'lemü ve entüm la ta'lemun
      	 217.	 Yes'eluneke aniş şehril harami kıtalin fıh* kul kıtalün fıhi kebır* ve saddün an sebılillahi ve küfram bihı vel mescidil harami ve ıhracü ehlihı minhü ekberu ındellah* vel fitnetü ekberu minel katl* ve la yezalune yükatiluneküm hatta yerudduküm an dıniküm inisteta* ve mey yertedid minküm an dınihı fe yemüt ve hüve kafirun fe ülaike habitat a'malühüm fid dünya vel ahırah* ve ülaike ashabün nar* hüm fıha halidun
      	 218.	 İnnellezıne amenu vellezıne haceru ve cahedu fı sebılillahi ülaike yercune rahmetellah* vallahü ğafurur rahıym
      	 219.	 Yes'eluneke anil hamri vel meysir* kul fıhima imün kebıruv ve menafiu lin nasi ve ismühüma ekberu min nef'ıhima* ve yes'eluneke maza yünfikun* kulil afv kezalike yübeyyinüllahü lekümül ayati lealleküm tetefekkerun
      	 220.	 Fid dünya vel ahırah* ve yes'eluneke anil yetama* kul ıslahul lehüm hayr* ve in tühalituhüm fe ıhvanüküm* vallahü ya'lemül müfside minel muslıh* ve lev şaellahü le a'neteküm* innellahe azızün hakım
      	 221.	 Ve la tenkihul müşrikati hatta yü'minn* ve le emetüm mü'minetüm hayrum mim müşriketiv ve lev a'cebetküm* ve la tünkihul müşrikıne hatta yü'minu* ve le abdüm mü'minün hayrum mim müşrikiv ve lev a'cebeküm* ülaike yed'une ilen nar* vallahü yed'u ilel cenneti vel mağfirati bi iznih* ve yübeyyinü ayatihı lin nasi leallehüm yetezekkerun
      	 222.	 Ve yes'eluneke anil mehıyd* kul hüve ezen fa'tezilün nisae fil mehıydı ve la takrabuhünne hatta yathurn* fe iza tetahherne fe'tuhünne min haysü emerakümllah* innellahe yühıbbüt tevvabıne ve yühıbbül mütetahhirın
      	 223.	 Nisaüküm harsül lemü fe'tu harseküm enna şi'tüm ve kaddimu li enfüsiküm* vettekullahe va'lemu enneküm mülakuh* ve beşşiril mü'minın
      	 224.	 Ve la tec'alüllahe urdatel li eymaniküm en teberru ve tetteku ve tuslihu beynen nas* vallahü semıun alım
      	 225.	 La yüahızükümüllahü bil lağvi fı eymaniküm ve lakiy yüahızüküm bi ma kesebet kulubüküm* vallahu ğafurun halım
      	 226.	 Lillezıne yü'lune min nisaihim terabbüsu erbeati eşhur* fe in fau fe innellahe ğafurur rahıym
      	 227.	 Ve in azemüt talaka fe innellahe semıun aliym
      	 228.	 Vel mütallekatü yeterabbasne bi enfüsihinne selasete kuru'* ve la yehıllü lehünne ey yektmne ma halekallahü fı erhamihinne in künne yü'minne billahi vel yevmil ahır* ve büuletühünne ehakku bi raddihinne fı zalike in eradu ıslaha* ve lehünne mislüllezı aleyhinne bil ma7rufi ve lir ricali aleyhinne deraceh* vallahü azızün hakım
      	 229.	 Ettalaku merratani fe imsaküm bi ma'rufin ev tesrıhum bi ıhsarı* ve la yehıllü leküm en te'huzu mimma ateytümuhünne şey'en illa ey yehafa ella yükıyma hududellah* fe in hıftüm ella yükıyma hududellahi fe la cünaha aleyhime fımeftedet bih* tilke hududüllahi fe la ta7teduha* ve mey yeteadde hududellahi fe ülaike hümüz zalimun
      	 230.	 Fe in tallekaha fe la tehıllü lehu mim ba'dü hatta tenkıha zevcen ğayrah* fe in tallekaha fe la cünaha aleyhima ey yeteracea in zanna ey yükıyma hududellah* ve tilke hududüllahi yübeyyinüha li kavmiy ya'lemun
      	 231.	 Ve iza tallaktümün nisae fe belağne ecelehünne fe emsikuhünne bi ma'rufin ev serrihuhünne bi ma'rufiv ve la tümsikuhünne dıraran li ta'tedu* ve mey yef'al zalike fe kad zaleme nefseh* ve la tettehızu ayatillahi hüzüvev vezküru nı'metellahi aleyküm ve ma enzele aleyküm minel kitabi vel hıkmeti yeızuküm bih* vettekullahe va'lemu ennellahe bi külli şey'in alıym
      	 232.	 Ve iza tallaktümün nisae fe belağne ecelehünne fe la ta'duluhünne ey yenkıhne ezvacehünne iza teradav beynehüm bil ma'ruf* zalike yuazu bihı men kane minküm yü'minü billahi vel yevmil ahır* zaliküm ezka leküm ve ather* vallahü ya'lemü ve entüm la ta'lemun
      	 233.	 Vel validatü yürdı'ne evladehünne havleyni kamileyni li men erade ey yütimmer radaah* ve alel mevludi lehu rizkuhünne ve kisvetühünne bil ma'ruf* la tükellefü nefsün illa vüs'aha* la tüdarra validetüm bi velediha ve la mevludül lehu bi veledihı ve alel varisi mislü zalik* fe in erada fisalen an teradım minhüma ve teşavürin fe la cünaha aleyhima * ve in eradtüm en testerdıu evladeküm fe la cünaha aleyküm iza sellemtüm ma ateytüm bih ma'ruf* vettekullahe va'lemu ennellahe bi ma ta'melune basıyr
      	 234.	 Vellezıne yüteveffevne minküm ve yezerune ezvacey yeterabbasne bi enfüsihinne erbeate eşhüriv ve aşra* fe iza belağne ecelehünne fe la cünaha aleyküm fıma fealne fı enfüsihınne bil ma'ruf* vallahü bi ma ta'melune habır
      	 235.	 Ve la cünaha aleyküm fıma arradtüm bihı min hıtbetin nisai ev eknentüm fı enfüsiküm* alimellahü enneküm se tezkürunehünne ve lakil la tüvaıdulünne sirran illa en tekulu kavlem ma'rufa* ve la ta'zimu ukdetem nikahı hatta yeblüğal kitabü eceleh* va'lemu ennellahe ya'lemü ma fi enfüsiküm fahzeruh* va'lemu ennellahe ğafurun halım
      	 236.	 La cünaha aleyküm in talaktümün nisae ma lem temessuhünne ev tefridu lehünne ferıdah* ve mettiuhünn* alel musiı kaderuhu ve alel muktiri kaderuh* metaam bil ma'ruf* hakkan alel muhsinın
      	 237.	 Ve in tallaktümuhünne min kabli en temessuhünne ve kad feradtüm lehünne ferıdaten fe nısfü ma feradtüm illa ey ya'fune ev ya 'füvellezı bi yedihı ukdetün nikah* ve en ta'fu akrabü littakva* ve la tensevül fadle beyneküm* innellahe bi ma ta'melune basıyr
      	 238.	 Hafizu ales salevati ves salatil vüsta ve kumu lillahi kanitın
      	 239.	 Fe in hıftüm fe ricalen ev rukbana* fe iza emintüm fezkürullahe ke ma allemeküm ma lem tekunu ta'lemun
      	 240.	 Vellezıne yüteveffevne minküm ve yezerune ezvaca* vesıyyetel li ezvacihim metaan ilel havli ğayra ıhrac* fe in haracne fe la cünaha aleyküm fı ma fealne fı enfüsihinne mim ma'ruf* vallahü aziyzün hakiym
      	 241.	 Ve lil mütallekati metaum bil ma'ruf* hakkan alel müttekıyn
      	 242.	 Kezalike yübeyyinüllahü leküm ayatihı lealleküm ta'kılun
      	 243.	 E lem tera ilellezıne haracu min diyarihim ve hüm ülufün hazeral mevti fe kale lehümüllahü mutu sümme ahyahüm* innellahe le uz fadlin alen nasi ve lakinne ekseran nasi la yeşkürun
      	 244.	 Ve katilu fı sebılillah va'lemu ennellahe semıun alım
      	 245.	 Menzellezı yukridullahe kardan hasenen fe yüdaıfehu lehu ad'afen kesırah* vallahü yakbidu ve yebsut* ve ileyhi türceun
      	 246.	 E lem tera ilel melei mim benı israıle mim ba'di musa* iz kalu li nebiyyil lehümüb'as lena meliken nükatil fı sebılillah* kale hel aseytüm in kütibe aleykümül kıtalü ella tükatilu* kalu ve ma lena ella nükatile fı sebılillahi ve kad uhricna min diyarina ve ebnaina* fe lemma kütibe aleyhimül kıtalü tevellev illa kalılem minhüm* vallahü alımüm biz zalimın
      	 247.	 Ve kale lehüm nebiyyühüm innellahe kad bease leküm talute melika* kalu enna yekunü lehül mülkü aleyna ve nahnü ehakku bil mülki minhü ve lem yü'te seatem minel mal* kale innellahestafahü aleyküm ve zadehu betaten fil ılmi vel cism* vallahü yü'tı mülkehu mey yeşa'* vallahü vasiun aliym
      	 248.	 Ve kale lehüm nebiyyühüm inne ayete mülkihı ey ye'tiyekümüt tabutü fıhi sekınetüm mir rabbiküm ve bekıyyetüm mimma terake alü musa ve alü harune tahmilühül melaikeh* inne fı zalike le ayetel leküm in küntüm mü'minın
      	 249.	 Fe lemma fesale talutü bil cünudi kale innellahe mübtelıküm bi neher* fe men şeribe minhü fe leyse minnı* vemel lem ya'amhü fe innehu minnı illa menığterafe gurfetem bi yedih* fe şeribu minhü illa kalılem minhüm* fe lemma cavezehu hüve vellezıne amenu meahu kalu la takate lenel yevme bi calute ve cünudih*kalellezıne yezunnune ennehüm mülakullahi kem min fietin kalıletin ğalebet fieten kesıratem bi iznillah* vallahü meas sabirın
      	 250.	 Ve lemma berazu li calute ve cünudihı kalu rabbena efrığ aleyna sabrav ve sebbit akdamena vensurna alel kavmil kafirın
      	 251.	 Fe hezemuhüm bi iznillahi ve katele davudü calute ve atahüllahül mülke vel hıkmete ve allemehu mimma yeşa'* ve lev la def'ullahin nase ba'dahüm bi ba'dıl le fesedetil erdu ve lakinnellahe zu fadlin alel alemın
      	 252.	 Tilke ayatüllahi netluha aleyke bil hakk* ve inneke le minel mürselın
      	 253.	 Tilker rusülü faddalna ba'dahüm ala ba'd* minhüm men kellemellahe ve rafea ba'dahüm deracat* ve ateyna ıysebne meryemel beyyinati ve eyyednahü bi ruhıl kudüs* ve lev şaellahü maktetelellezıne mim ba'dihim mim ba'di ma caethümül beyyinatü ve lakinıltelefu fe minhüm men amene ve minhüm men kefar* ve lev şaellahü maktetelu ve lakinnellahe yef'alü ma yürıd
      	 254.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu enfiku mimma rezaknaküm min kabli ey ye'tiye yevmül la bey'un fıhi ve la hulletüv ve la şefaah* vel kafirune hümüz zalimun
      	 255.	 Allahü la ilahe illa hüvel hayyül kayyum* la te'huzühu sinetüv vela nevm* lehu ma fis semavati ve ma fil ard* men zellezı yeşfeu ındehu illa bi iznih* ya'lemü ma beyne eydıhim ve ma halfehüm* ve la yühıytune bi şey'im min ılmihı illa bi ma şa'* vesia kürsiyyühüs semavati vel ard* ve la yeudühu hıfzuhüma* ve hüvel alıyyül azıym
      	 256.	 La ikrahe fid dıni kad tebeyyener ruşdü minel ğayy* fe mey yekfür bit tağuti ve yü'mim billahi fe kadistemseke bil urvetil vüska lenfisame leha* vallahü semıun alım
      	 257.	 Allahü veliyyüllezıne amenu yuhricühüm minez zulümati ilen nur* vellezıne keferu evliyaühümüt tağutü yuhricunehüm minen nuri ilez zulümat* ülaike ashabün nar* hüm fıha halidun
      	 258.	 E lem tera ilellezı hacce ibrahıme fı rabbihı en atahüllahül mülk* iz kale ibrahımü rabbiyellezı yuhyı ve yümıtü kel ene uhyı ve ümıt* kale ibrahımü fe innellahe ye'tı biş şemsi minel meşrikı fe'ti biha minel mağribi fe bühitellezı kefer* vallahü la yehdil kavmez zalimın
      	 259.	 Ev kellezı merra ala karyetiv ve hiye haviyetün ala uruşiha* kale enna yuhyı hazihillahü ba'de mevtiha* fe ematehüllahü miete amin sümme beaseh* kale kem lebist* kale lebistü yevmen ev ba7oda yevm* kale bel lebiste miete amin fenzur ila taamike ve şerabike lem yetesenneh* venzur ila hımarike ve li nec'aleke ayetel lin nasi venzur ilel ızami keyfe nünşizüha sümme neksuha lahma* fe lemma tebeyyene lehu kale a'lemü ennellahe ala külli şey'in kadır
      	 260.	 Ve iz kale ibrahımü rabbi erinı keyfe tuhyil mevta* kale e ve lem tü'min* kale bela ve lakil li yatmeinne kalbı* kale fe huz erbeatem minet tayri fe surhünne ileyke sümmec'al ala külli cebelim minhünne cüz'en sümmed'uhünne ye'tıneke sa'ya* va'lem ennellahe azızün hakım
      	 261.	 Meselüllezıne yünfikune emvalehüm fı sebılillahi ke meseli habbetin embetet seb'a senabihle fı külli sümbületim mietü habbeh* vallahü yüdaıfü li mey yeşa'* vallahü vasiun alım
      	 262.	 Ellezıne yünfikune emvalehüm fı sebılillahi sümme la yütbiune emvalehüm fı sebılillahi sümme la yütbiune ma enfeku mennev ve la ezel lehüm ecruhüm ınde rabbihim* ve la havfün aleyhim ve la hüm yahzenun
      	 263.	 Kavlüm ma'rufüv ve mağfiratün hayrum min sadekatiy yetbeuha eza* vallahü ğaniyyün halım
      	 264.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la tübtılu sadekatiküm bil menni vel eza kellezı yünfiku malehu riaen nasi ve la yü'minü billahi vel yevmil ahır* fe meselühu ke meseli safvanin aleyhi türabün fe esabehu vabilün fe terakehu salda* la yakdirune ala şey'im mimma kesebu* vallahü la yehdil kavmel kafirın
      	 265.	 Ve meselüllezıne yünfikune emvalehümüb tiğae merdatillahi ve tesbıtem min enfüsihim ke meseli cennetim bi rabvetin esabeha vabilün fe atet üküleha dı'feyn* fe il lem yüsıbha vabilün fe tall* vallahü bima ta'melune basıyr
      	 266.	 E yeveddü ehadükümen tekune lehu cennetüm min nehıyliv ve a'nabin tecrı min tahtihel enharu lehu fıha min küllis semerati ve esabehül kiberu ve lehu zürriyyetün duafaü fe esabeha ı'sarun fıhi narin fahterakat* kezalike yübeyyinüllahü lekümül ayati lealleküm tetefekkerun
      	 267.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu enfiku min tayyibati ma kesebtüm ve mimma ahracna leküm minel ard* ve la teyemmemül habıse minhü tünfikune ve lestüm bi ahızıhi illa en tüğmidu fıh* va'lemu ennellahe ğaniyyün hamıd
      	 268.	 Eşşeytanü yeıdükümül fakra ve ye'müruküm bil fahşa'* vallahü yeıdüküm mağfiratem minhü ve fadla* vallahü vasiun alım
      	 269.	 Yü'til hıkmete mey yeşa'* ve mey yü'tel hıkmete fe kad utiye hayran kesıra* ve ma yezzekkeru illa ülül elbab
      	 270.	 Ve ma enfaktüm min nefekatin ev nezertüm min nezrin fe innellahe ya'lemüh* ve ma liz zalimıne min ensar
      	 271.	 İn tübdüs sadekati fe niımma hı* ve in tuhfuha ve tü'tuhel fükarae fe hüve hayrul leküm* ve yükeffiru anküm min seyyiatiküm* vallahü bi ma ta'melune habır
      	 272.	 Leyse aleyke hüdahüm ve lakinnellahe yehdı mey yeşa'* ve ma tünfiku min hayrin fe li enfüsiküm* ve ma tünfikune illebtiğae vechillah* ve ma tünfiku min hayriy yüveffe ilayküm ve entüm la tuzlemun
      	 273.	 Lil fükaraillezıne uhsıru fı sebılillahi la yestetıy'une darben fil erdı yahsebühümül cahilü ağniyae minet teaffüf* ta'rifühüm bi sımahüm* la yes'elunen nase ilhafa* ve ma tünfiku min hayrin fe innellahe bihı alım
      	 274.	 Ellezıne yünfikune emvalehüm bil leyli ven nehari sirrav ve alaniyeten fe lehüm ecruhüm ınde rabbihim* ve la havfün aleyhim ve la hüm yahzenun
      	 275.	 Ellezıne ye'küluner riba la yekumune illa kema yekumüllezı yetehabbetuhüş şeytanü minel mess* zalike bi ennehüm kalu innemel bey'u mislür riba* ve ehalellahül bey'a ve harramer riba* fe min caehu mevızatüm mir rabbihı fenteha fe lehu ma selef* ve emruhu ilellah* ve men ade fe ülaike ashabün nar* hüm fıha halidun
      	 276.	 Yemhakullahür riba ve yürbis sadekat* vallahü la yühıbbü külle keffarin esım
      	 277.	 İnnellezıne amenu ve amilus salihati ve ekamüs salate ve atevüz zekate lehüm ecruhüm ınde rabbihim* ve la havfün aleyhim ve la hüm yahzenun
      	 278.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenüttekullahe vezeru ma bekıye miner riba in künüm mü'minın
      	 279.	 Fe il lem tef'alu fe'zenu bi harbim minallahi ve rasulih* ve in tübtüm fe leküm ruusü emvaliküm* la tazlimune ve la tuzlemun
      	 280.	 Ve in kane zu usretin fe nezıratün ila meyserah* ve en tesaddeku hayrul leküm in küntüm ta'lemun
      	 281.	 Vetteku yevmen türceune fıhi ilellahi sümme tüveffa küllü nefsim ma kesebet vehüm la yuzlemun
      	 282.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu iza tedayentüm bi deynin ila ecelim müsemmen fektübuh* vel yektüb beyneküm katibüm bil adli ve la ye'be katibün ey yektübe kema allemehüllahü fel yektüb* velyümlilillezı aleyhil hakku vel yettekıllahe rabbehu ve la yebhas minhü şey'a* fe in kanellezı aleyhil hakku sefıhen ev daıyfen ev la yestetıy'u eyyümille hüve felyümlil hakku sefıhen ev daıyfen ev la yestetıy'u eyyümille hüve felyümlil veliyyühu bil adl* vesteşhidu şehıdeyni mir ricaliküm* fe il lem yekuna racüleyni fe racülüv vemraetani mimmen terdavne mineş şühedai en tedılle ıhdahüma fe tüzekkira ıldahümel uhra* ve la ye'beş şühedaü iza ma düu* ve la tes'emu en tektübuhü sağıyran ev kebıran ila ecelih* zaliküm aksetu ındellahi ve akvemü liş şehadeti ve edna ella tertabu illa en tekune ticaraten hadıraten tüdıruneha beyneküm fe leyse aleyküm cünahun ella tektübuha* ve şehidu iza tebaya'tüm* ve la yüdarra katibüv ve la şehid* ve in tef'alu fe innehu füsuküm biküm* vettekullah* ve yüallimükümüllah* vallahü bi külli şey'in alım
      	 283.	 Ve in küntüm ala seferiv ve lem tecidu katiben ferihanüm makbudah* fe in emine ba'duküm ba'dan felyüeddillezi'tümine emanetehu velyettekıllahe rabbeh* ve la tektümüş şehadeh* ve mey yektümha fe innehu asimün kalbüh* vallahü bi ma ta'melune alım
      	 284.	 Lillahi ma fis semavati ve ma fil ard* ve in tübdu ma fı enfüsiküm ev tuhfuhü yühasibküm bihillah* fe yağfiru limey yeşaü ve yüazzibü mey yeşa'* vallahü ala külli şey'in kadır
      	 285.	 Amener rasulü bi ma ünzile ileyhi mir rabbihı vel mü'minun* küllün amene billahi ve melaiketihı ve kütübihı ve rusülih* la nüferriku beyne ehadim mir rusülih* ve kalu semı'na ve eta'na ğufraneke rabbena ve ileykel masıyr
      	 286.	 La yükellifüllahü nefsen illa vüs'aha* leha ma kesebet ve aleyha mektesebet* rabbena la tüahızna in nesına ev ahta'na* rabbena ve la tahmil aleyna ısran kema hameltehu alellezıne min kablina* rabbena ve la tühammilna ma la takate lena bih* va'fü anna* vağfir lena* verhamna ente mevlane fensurna alel kavmil kafirın

----------


## bluetone

3. Al Imran 

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Elif lam mim
      	 2.	 Allahü la ilahe illa hüvel hayyül kayyum
      	 3.	 Nezzele aleykel kitabe bil hakkı müsaddikal lima beyne yedeyhi ve enzelet tevrate vel incıl
      	 4.	 Min kablü hüdel lin nasi ve enzelel fürkan* innellezıne keferu bi ayatillahi lehüm azabün şedıd* vallahü azızün züntikam
      	 5.	 İnnellahe la yahfa aleyhi şey'üm fil erdı ve la fis sema'
      	 6.	 Hüvellezı yüsavviruküm fil erhami keyfe yeşa'* la ilahe illa hüvel azızül hakım
      	 7.	 Hüvellezı enzele aleykel kitabe minhü ayatüm muhkematün hünne ümmül kitabi ve üharu müteşabihat* fe emmellezıne fi kulubihim zeyğun fe yettebiune ma teşabehe minhübtiğael fitneti vebtiğae te'vılih* ve ma ya'lemü te'vılehu illellah* ver rasihune fil ılmi yekulune amenna bihı küllüm min ındi rabbina* ve ma yezzekkeru illa ülül elbab
      	 8.	 Rabbena la tüzığ kulubena ba'de iz hedeytena veheb lena mil ledünke rahmeh* inneke entel vehhab
      	 9.	 Rabbena inneke camiun nasi li yevmil la raybe fıh* innellahe la yuhlifül mıad
      	 10.	 İnnellezıne keferu len tuğniye anhüm emvalühüm ve la evladühüm minellahi şey'a* ve ülaike hüm vekudün nar
      	 11.	 Kede'bi ali fir'avne vellezıne min kablihim* kezzebu bi ayatina fe ehazehümüllahü bi zünubihim* vallahü şedıdül ıkab
      	 12.	 Kul lillezıne keferu setuğlebune ve tuhşerune ila cehennem* ve bi'sel mihad
      	 13.	 Kad kane leküm ayetün fı fieteynil tekata* fietün tükatilü fı sebılillahi ve uhra kafiratüy yeravnehüm misleyhim ra'yel ayn* vallahü yüeyyidü bi nasrihı mey yeşa'* inne fı zalike le ıbratel li ülil ebsar
      	 14.	 Züyyine lin nasi hubbüş şehevati minen nisai vel benıne vel kanatıyril mükantarati minez zehebi vel fiddati vel haylil müsevvemeti vel en'ami vel hars* zalike metaul hayatid dünya* vallahü ındehu husnül meab
      	 15.	 Kul e ünebbiüküm bi hayrim min zaliküm* lillezınettekav ınde rabbihim cennatün tecrı min tahtihel enharu halidıne fıha ve ezvacüm mütahheratüv ve rıdvanüm minellah* vallahü basıyrum bil ıbad
      	 16.	 Ellezıne yekulune rabbena innena amenna fağfir lena zünubena vekına azaben nar
      	 17.	 Essabirıne ves sadikıyne vel kanitıne vel münfikıyne vel müstağfirıne bil eshar
      	 18.	 Şehıdellahü ennehu la ilahe illa hüve vel melaiketü ve ülül ılmi kaimem bil kıst* la ilahe illa hüvel azızül hakım
      	 19.	 İnned dıne indellahil islam* ve mahtelefellezıne utül kitabe illa mem ba'di ma caehümül ılmü bağyem beynehüm* ve mey yekfür bi ayatillahi fe innellahe serıul hısab
      	 20.	 Fe in haccuke fe kul eslemtü vechiye lillahi ve menittebean* ve kul lillezıne utül kitabe vel ümmiyyıne e eslemtüm* fe in eslemu fe kadihtedev* ve in tevellev fe innema aleykel belağ* vallahü besıyrum bil ıbad
      	 21.	 İnnellezıne yekfürune bi ayatillahi ve yaktülunen nebiyyıne bi ğayri hakkıv ve yaktülunellezıne ye'mürune bil kıstı minen nasi fe beşşirhüm bi azabin elım
      	 22.	 Ülaikellezıne habitat a'malühüm fid dünya vel ahırah* e ma lehüm min nasırın
      	 23.	 E lem tera ilellezıne utu nasıybem minel kitabi yüd'avne ila kitabillahi li yahküme beynehüm sümme yetevella ferıkum minhüm ve hüm mu'ridun
      	 24.	 Zalike bi ennehüm kalu len temessenen naru illa eyyamem ma'dudat* ve ğarrahüm fı dınihim ma kanu yefterun
      	 25.	 Fe keyfe iza cema'nahüm li yevmil la raybe fıhi ve vüffiyet küllü nefsim ma kesebet ve hüm la yüzlemun
      	 26.	 Kulillahümme malikel mülki tü'til mülke men teşaü ve tenziul mülke mimmen teşa'* ve tüızzü men teşaü ve tüzillü men teşa'* bi yedikel hayr* inneke ala külli şey'in kadır
      	 27.	 Tulicül leyle fin nehari ve tulicün nehara fil leyl* ve tuhricül hayye minel meyyiti ve tuhricül meyyite minel hayy* ve terzüku men teşaü bi ğayri hısab
      	 28.	 La yettehızil mü'minunel kafirıne evliyae min dunil mü'minın* ve mey yef'al zalike fe leyse minallahi fı şey'in illa en tetteku minhüm tükah* ve yühazzirukümüllahü nefseh* ve ilellahil masıyr
      	 29.	 Kul in tuhfu ma fı suduriküm ev tübduhü ya'lemhüllah* ve ya'lemü ma fis semavati ve ma fil ard* vallahü ala külli şey'in kadır
      	 30.	 Yevme tecidü küllü nefsim ma amilet min hayrim muhdarav ve ma amilet min su'* teveddü lev enne beyneha ve beynehu emedem beıyda* ve yühazzirukümüllahü nefseh* vallahü raufüm bil ıbad
      	 31.	 Kul in küntüm tühıbbünellahe fettebiunı yuhbibkümüllahü ve yağfir leküm zünubeküm* vallahü ğafurur rahıym
      	 32.	 Kul etıy'ullahe ver rasul* fe in tevellev fe innellahe le yühıbbül kafirın
      	 33.	 İnnellahestafa ademe ve nuhav ve ale ibrahıme ve ale ımrane alel alemın
      	 34.	 Zürriyyetem ba'duha mim ba'd* vallahü semıun alım
      	 35.	 İz kaletimraetü ımrane rabbi innı nezertü leke ma fı batnı muharranan fe tekabbel minnı* inneke entes semıul alım
      	 36.	 Fe lemma vedaatha kalet rabbi innı veda'tüha ünsa* vallahü a'lemü bi ma vedaat* ve leysez zekeru kel ünsa* ve innı semmeytüha meryeme ve innı üıyzüha bike ve zürriyyeteha mineş şeytanir racım
      	 37.	 Fe tekabbeleha rabbüha bi kabulin haseniv ve embeteha nebaten hasenev ve keffeleha zekeriyya* küllema dehale aleyha zekeriyyel mıhrabe vecede ındeha rizka* kale ya meryemü enna leki haza* kalet hüve min ındillah* innellahe yerzüku mey yeşaü bi ğayri hısab
      	 38.	 Hünalike dea zekeriyya rabbeh* kale rabbi heb lı mil ledünke zürriyyeten tayyibeh* inneke semıud düa'
      	 39.	 Fe nadethül melaiketü ve hüve kaimüy yüsallı fil mıhrabi ennellahe yübeşşiruke bi yahya müsaddikam bi kelimetim minellahi ve seyyidev ve hasurav ve nebiyyem mines salihıyn
      	 40.	 Kale rabbi enna yekunü lı ğulamüv ve kad beleğaniyel kiberu vemraetı akır* kale kezalikellahü yef'alü ma yeşa'
      	 41.	 Kale rabbic'al lı ayeh* kale ayetüke ella tükellimen nase selasete eyyamin illa ramza* vezkür rabbeke kesırav ve sebbıh bil aşiyyi vel ibkar
      	 42.	 Ve iz kaletil melaiketü ya meryemü innellahestafaki ve tahheraki vastafaki ala nisail alemın
      	 43.	 Ya meryemuknütı li rabbiki vescüdı verkeıy mear rakiıyn
      	 44.	 Zalike min embail ğaybi nuhıyhi ileyk* ve ma künte ledeyhim iz yülkune aklamehüm eyyühüm yekfülü meryeme ve ma künte ledeyhim iz yahtesımun
      	 45.	 İz kaletil melaiketü ya meryemü innellahe yübeşşiruki bi kelimetim minhüm ismühül mesıhu ıysebnü meryeme vecıhen fid dünya vel ahırati ve minel mükarrabın
      	 46.	 Ve yükellimün nase fil mehdi ve kehlev ve mines salihıyn
      	 47.	 Kalet rabbi enna yekunü lı veledüv ve lem yemsesnı beşer* kale kezalikillahü yahlüku ma yeşa'* iza kada emran fe innema yekulü lehu kün fe yekun
      	 48.	 Ve yüallimühül kitabe vel hıkmete vet tevrate vel incıl
      	 49.	 Ve rasulen illa benı israıle ennı kad ci'tüküm bi ayetim mir rabbiküm ennı ahlüku leküm minet tıyni ke hey'etit tayri fe enfühu fıhi fe yekunü tayram bi iznillah* ve übriül ekmehe vel ebrasa ve uhyil mevta bi iznillah* ve ünebbiüküm bi ma te'külune ve ma teddehırune fı büyutikum* innefı zalike le ayetel leküm in küntüm mü'minın
      	 50.	 Ve müsaddikal lima beyne yedeyye minet tevrati ve li ühılle leküm ba'dallezı hurrime aleyküm ve ci'tüküm bi ayetim mir rabbiküm fettekullahe ve etıy'un
      	 51.	 İnnellahe rabbı ve rabbüküm fa'büduh* haza sıratüm müstekıym
      	 52.	 Fe lemma ehasse ıysa minhümül küfra kale men ensarı ilellah* kalel havariyyune nahnü ensarullah* amenna billah* veşhed bi enna müslimun
      	 53.	 Rabbena amenna bi ma enzelte vetteba'ner rasüle fektübna meaş şahidın
      	 54.	 Ve mekeru ve mekerallah* vallahü hayrul makirın
      	 55.	 İz kalellahü ya ıysa innı müteveffıke ve rafiuke ileyye ve mütahhiruke minellezıne keferu ve caılüllezınettebeuke fevkallezıne keferu ila yevmil kıyameh* sümme ileyye merciuküm fe ahkümü beyneküm fıma küntüm fıhi tahtelifun
      	 56.	 Fe emmellezıne keferu fe üazzibühüm azaben şedıden fid dünya vel ahırah* ve ma lehüm min nasıriyn
      	 57.	 Ve emmellezıne amenu ve amilus salihati fe yüveffıhim ücurahüm* vallahü la yühıbbüz zalimın
      	 58.	 Zalike netluhü aleyke minel ayati vez zikril hakım
      	 59.	 İnne mesele ıysa ındellahi ke meseli adem* halekahu min türabin sümme kale lehu kün fe yekun
      	 60.	 Elhakku mir rabbike fe la teküm minel mümterın
      	 61.	 Fe me hacceke fıhi mim ba'di ma caeke minel ılmi fe kul tealev ned'u ebnaena ve ebnaeküm ve nisaena ve nisaeküm ve enfüsena ve enfüseküm sümme nebtehil fe nec'al la'netellahi alel kazibın
      	 62.	 İnne haza lehüvel kasasul hakk* ve ma min ilahin illellah* ve innellahe le hüvel azızül hakım
      	 63.	 Fe in tevellev fe innellahe alımüm bil müfsidın
      	 64.	 Kul ya ehlel kitabi tealev ila kelimetin sevaim beynena ve beyneküm ella na'büde ilellahe ve la nüşrike bihı şey'ev ve la yettehıze ba'duna ba'dan erbabem min dunillah* fe in tevellev fe kulüşhedu bi enna müslimun
      	 65.	 Ya ehlel kitabi lime tühaccune fı ibrahıme ve ma ünziletit tevratü vel incılü illa mim ba'dih* e fela ta'kılun
      	 66.	 Ha entüm haülai hacectüm fima leküm bihı ılmün fe lime tühaccune fıma leyse leküm bihı ılm* vallahü ya'lemü ve entüm la ta'lemun
      	 67.	 Ma kane ibrahımü yehuddiyyev ve la nasraniyyev ve lakin kane hanıfem müslima* ve ma kane minel müşrikın
      	 68.	 İnne evlen nasi bi ibrahıme lellezınettebeuhü ve hazen nebiyyü vellezıne amenu* vallahü veliyyül mü'minın
      	 69.	 Veddet taifetüm min ehlil kitabi lev yüdılluneküm* ve ma yüdıllune illa enfüsehüm ve ma yeş'urun
      	 70.	 Ya ehlel kitabi lime tekfürune bi ayatillahi ve entüm teşhedun
      	 71.	 Ye ehlel kitabi lime telbisunel hakka bil batıli ve tektümunel hakka ve entüm ta'lemun
      	 72.	 Ve kalet taifetüm min ehlil kitabi aminu billezı ünzile alellezıne amenu vechen nehari vekfüru ahırahu leallehüm yarciun
      	 73.	 Ve la tü'minu illa li men tebia dıneküm* kul innel hüda hüdellahi ey yü'ta ehadüm misle ma utıtüm ev yühaccuküm ınde rabbiküm* kul innel fadle bi yedillah* yü'tıhi mey yeşa'* vallahü vasiun alım
      	 74.	 Yahtessu bi rahmetihı mey yeşa'* vallahü zül fadlil azıym
      	 75.	 Ve min ehlil kitabi men inte'menhü bi kıntariy yüeddihı ileyk* ve minhüm men in te'menhü bi dınaril la yüeddihı ileyke illa ma dümte aleyhi kaima* zalike bi ennehüm kalu leyse aleyna fil ümmiyyıne sebıl* ve yekulune alellahil kezibe ve hüm ya'lemun
      	 76.	 Bela men evfa bi ahdihı vetteka fe innellahe yühıbbül müttekıyn
      	 77.	 İnnellezıne yeşterune bi ahdillahi ve eymanihim semenen kalılen ülaike la halak lehüm fil ahırati ve la yükellimühümüllahü ve la yenzuru ileyhim yevmel kıyameti ve la yüzekkıhim* ve lehüm azabün elım
      	 78.	 Ve inne minhüm le ferıtkay yelvune elsinetehüm bil kitabi li tahsebuhü minel kitabi ve ma hüve minel kitab* ve yekulune hüve min ındillahi ve ma hüve min ındillah* ve yekulune alellahil kezibe ve hüm ya'lemun
      	 79.	 Ma kane li beşerin ey yü'tiyehüllahül kitabe vel hukme ven nübüvvete sümme yekule lin nasi kun ıbadel lı min dunillahi ve lakin kunu rabbaniyyıne bi ma küntüm tüallimunel kitabe ve bima küntüm tedrusun
      	 80.	 Ve la ye'müraküm en tettehızül melaikete ve nebiyyıne erbaba* e ye'müruküm bil küfri ba'de iz entüm müslimun
      	 81.	 Ve iz ehazellahü mısakan nebiyyıne lema ateytüküm min kitabiv ve hıkmetin sümme caeküm rasulüm müsaddikul lima meaküm le tü'minünne bihı ve le tensurunneh* kale e akrartüm ve ehaztüm ala zaliküm ısrı* kalu akrarna* kale feşhedu ve ene meaküm mineş şahidın
      	 82.	 Fe men tevella ba'de zalike fe ülaike hümül fasikun
      	 83.	 E fe ğayra dınillahi yebğune ve lehu esleme men fis semavati vel erdı tav'av ve kerhev ve ileyhi yürceun
      	 84.	 Kul amenna bilbillahi ve ma ünzile aleyna ve ma ünzile ala ibrahıme ve ismaıyle ve ishaka ve ya'kube vel esbatı ve ma utiy musa ve ıysa ven nebiyyune mir rabbihim* la nüferriku beyne ehadim minhüm ve nahnü lehu müslimun
      	 85.	 Ve mey yebteğı ğayral islami dınen fe ley yukbele minh* ve hüve fil ahırati minel hasirın
      	 86.	 Keyfe yehdillahü kavmen keferu ba'de ımanihim ve şehidu enner rasule hakkuv ve caehümül beyyinat* vallahü la yehdil kavmez zalimın
      	 87.	 Ülaike cezaühüm enne aleyhim la'netellahi vel melaiketi ven nasi ecmeıyn
      	 88.	 Halidıne fıha* la yühaffefü anhümül azabü ve la hüm yünzarun
      	 89.	 İllellezıne tabu mim ba'di zalike ve aslehu fe innellahe ğafurur rahıym
      	 90.	 İnnellezıne keferu ba'de ımanihim sümmezdadu küfral len tukbele tevbetühüm* ve ülaike hümüd dallun
      	 91.	 İnnellezıne keferu ve matu ve hüm küffarun fe ley yukbele min ehadihim mil'ül erdı zehebev ve levfteda bih* ülaike lehüm azabün elımüv ve ma lehüm min nasırın
      	 92.	 Len tenalül birra hatta tünfiku mimma tühıbbun* ve ma tünfiku min şey'in fe innellahe bihı alım
      	 93.	 Küllüt taami kane hıllel li benı israıle illa ma harrame israılü ala nefsihı min kabli en tünezzelet tevrah* kul fe'tu bit tevrati fetluha in küntüm sadikıyn
      	 94.	 Fe meniftera alellahil kezibe mim ba'di zalike fe ülaike hümüz zalimun
      	 95.	 Kul sadekallahü fettebiu millete ibrahıme hanıfa* ve ma kane minel müşrikın
      	 96.	 İnne evvele beytiv vüdıa linnasi lellezı bi bekkete mübarakev ve hüdel lil alemın
      	 97.	 Fıhi ayatüm beyyinatüm mekamü ibrahım* ve men dehalehu kane amina* ve lillahi alen nasi hıccül beyti menistetaa ileyhi sebıla* ve men kefera fe innellahe ğaniyyün anil alemın
      	 98.	 Kul ya ehlel kitabi lime tekfürune bi ayatillahi vallahü şehıdün ala ma ta'melun
      	 99.	 Kul ya ehlel kitabi lime tesuddune an sebılillahi men amene tebğuneha ıvecev ve entüm şüheda'* vemallahü bi ğafilin amma ta'melun
      	 100.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu in tütıy'u ferıkam minellezıne utül kitabe yerudduküm ba'de ımaniküm kafirın
      	 101.	 Ve keyfe tekfürune ve entüm tütla aleyküm ayatüllahi ve fıküm rasulüh* ve mey ya'tesım billahi fe kad hüdiye ila sıratım müstekıym
      	 102.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenüttekullahe hakka tükatihı ve la temutünne illa ve entüm müslimun
      	 103.	 Va'tesumu bi hablillahi cemıav ve la teferraku* vezküru nı'metellahi aleyküm iz küntüm a'daen fe ellefe beyne kulubiküm fe asbahtüm bi nı'metihı ıhvana* ve küntüm ala şefahufratim minen nari fe enkazeküm minha* kezalike yübeyyinüllahü le küm ayatihı lealleküm tehtedun
      	 104.	 Velteküm minküm ümmetüy yed'une ilel hayri ve ye'mürune bil ma'rufi ve yenhevne anil münker* ve ülaike hümül müflihun
      	 105.	 Ve la tekunu kellezıne teferraku vahtelefu mim ba'di ma caehümül beyyinat* ve ülaike lehüm azabün azıym
      	 106.	 Yevme tebyaddu vücuhüv ve tesveddü vücuh* fe emmellezınesveddet vücuhühüm e kefartüm ba'de ımaniküm fe zukul azabe bima küntüm tekfürun
      	 107.	 Ve emmellezınebyaddat vücuhühüm fe fı rahmetillah* hüm fıha halidun
      	 108.	 Tilke ayatüllahi netluha aleyke bil hakk* vemallahü yürıdü zulmel lil alemın
      	 109.	 Ve lillahi ma fis semavati ve ma fil ard* ve ilellahi türceul ümur
      	 110.	 Küntüm hayra ümmetin uhricet lin nasi te'mürune bil ma'rufi ve tenhevne anil münkeri ve tü'minune billah* ve lev amene ehlül kitabi le kane hayral lehüm* minhümül mü'minune ve ekseruhümül fasikun
      	 111.	 Ley yedurruküm illa eza* ve iy yükatiluküm yüvellukümül edbara sümme la yünsarun
      	 112.	 Duribet aleyhimüz zilletü eyne ma sükıfu illa bi hablim minellahi ve hablim minen nasi ve bau bi ğadabim minellahi ve duribet aleyhimül meskeneh* zalike bi ennehüm kanu yekfürune bi ayatillahi ve yaktülunel embiyae bi ğayri hakk* zalike bi ma asav ve kanu ya'tedun
      	 113.	 Leysu sevaa* min ehlil kitabi ümmetün kaimetüy yetlune ayatillahi anael leyli ve hüm yecüdun
      	 114.	 Yü'minune billahi vel yevmil ahıri ve ye'mürune bil ma'rufi ve yenhevne anil münkeri ve yüsariune fil hayrat* ve ülaike mines salihıyn
      	 115.	 Ve ma yef'alu min hayrin fe ley yükferuh* vallahü alımüm bil müttekıyn
      	 116.	 İnnellezıne keferu len tuğniye anhüm emvalühüm ve la evladühüm minellahi şey'a* ve ülaike ashabün nar* hüm fıha halidun
      	 117.	 Meselü ma yünfikune fı hazihil hayatid dünya ke meseli rıhın fıha sırrun esebet harse kavmin zalemu enfüsehüm fe ehleketh* ve ma zalemehümüllahü ve lakin enfüsehüm yazlimun
      	 118.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la tettehızu bitanetem min duniküm la ye'luneküm habala* veddu ma anittüm* kad bedetil bağdaü min efvahihim ve ma tuhfı suduruhüm ekber* kad beyyenna lekümül ayati in küntüm ta'kılun
      	 119.	 Ha entüm ülai tühıbbunehüm ve la yühıbbuneküm ve tü'minune bil kitabi küllih* ve iza lekuküm kalu amenna ve iza halev addu aleykümül enamile minel ğayz* kul mutu bi ğayzıküm* innellahe alımüm bizatis sudur
      	 120.	 İn temsesküm hasenetün tesü'hüm* ve in tüsıbküm seyyietüy yefrahu biha* ve in tasbiru ve tetteku la yedurruküm keydühüm şey'a* innellahe bi ma ya'melune mühıyt
      	 121.	 Ve iz ğadevte min ehlike tübevviül mü'minıne mekaıde lil kıtal* vallahü semıun alım
      	 122.	 İz hemmet taifetani minküm en tefşela vallahü veliyyühüma* ve alellahi fel yetevekkelil mü'minun
      	 123.	 Ve le kad nesarekümüllahü bi bedriv ve entüm ezilleh* fettekullahe lealleküm teşkürun
      	 124.	 İz tekulü lil mü'minıne eley yekfiyeküm ey yümiddeküm rabbüküm bi selaseti alafim minel melaiketi münzelın
      	 125.	 Bela in tasbiru ve tetteku ve ye'tuküm min fevrihim haza yümdidküm rabbüküm bi hamseti alafim minel melaiketi müsevvimın
      	 126.	 Ve ma cealehüllahü illa büşra leküm ve li tatmeinne kulubüküm bih* ve men nasru illa min ındillahil azızil hakım
      	 127.	 Li yaktaa tarafem minellezıne keferu ev yekbitehüm fe yenkalibu haibın
      	 128.	 Leyse leke minel emri şey'ün ev yetube aleyhim ev yüazzibehüm fe innehüm zalimun
      	 129.	 Ve lillahi ma fis semavati ve ma fil ard* yağfiru li mey yeşaü ve yüazzibü mey yeşa'* vallahü ğafurur rahıym
      	 130.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la te'külür riba ad'afem müdaafetev vettekullahe lealleküm tüflihun
      	 131.	 Vettekun naralletı üıddet lil kafirın
      	 132.	 Ve etıy'ullahe ver rasule lealleküm türhamun
      	 133.	 Ve sariu ila mağfiratim mir rabbiküm ve cennetin arduhes semavatü vel erdu üıddet lil müttekıyn
      	 134.	 Ellezıne yünfikune fis serrai ved darrai vel kazımınel ğayza vel afıne anin nas* vallahü yühıbbül muhsinın
      	 135.	 Vellezıne iza fealu fahışeten ev zalemu enfüsehüm zekerullahe festağferu li zünubihim* ve mey yağfiruz zünube illellah* ve lem yüsırru ala ma fealu ve hüm ya'lemun
      	 136.	 Ülaike cezaühüm mağfiratüm mir rabbihim ve cennatün tecrı min tahtihel enharu halidıne fıha* ve nı'me ecrul amilın
      	 137.	 Kad halet mim kabliküm sünenün fe sıru fil erdı fenzuru keyfe kane akıbetül mükezzibın
      	 138.	 Haza beyanül linnasi ve hüdev ve mev'ızatül lil müttekıyn
      	 139.	 Ve la tehinu ve la tahzenu ve entümül a'levne in küntüm mü'minın
      	 140.	 İy yemsesküm karhun fe kad messel kavme karhum mislüh* ve tilkel eyyamü nüdavilüha beynen nas* ve li ya'lemellahüllezıne amenu ve yettehıze minküm şüheda'* vallahü la yühıbbüz zalimın
      	 141.	 Ve li yümehhısallahüllezıne amenu ve yemhakal kafirın
      	 142.	 Em hasibtüm en tedhulül cennete ve lemma ya'lemillahüllezıne cahedu minküm ve ya'lemes sabirın
      	 143.	 Ve le kad küntüm temennevnel mevte min kabli en telkavhü fe kad raeytümuhü ve entüm tenzurun
      	 144.	 Ve ma muhammedün illa rasul* kad halet min kablihir rusül* e fe im mate ev kutilenkalebtüm ala a'kabiküm* ve mey yenkalib ala akıbeyhi fe ley yedurrallahe şey'a* ve seyeczillahüş şakirın
      	 145.	 Ve ma kane li nefsin en temute illa bi iznillahi kitabem müeccela* ve mey yürid sevabed dünya nü'tihı minha* ve mey yürid sevabel ahırati nü'tihı minha* ve senecziş şakirın
      	 146.	 Ve keeyyim min nebiyyin katele meahu ribbiyyune kesır* fe ma vehenu li ma esabehüm fı sebılillahi ve ma daufu ve mestekanu* vallahü yühıbbüs sabirın
      	 147.	 Ve ma kane kavlehüm illa en kalu rabbenağfir lena zünubena ve israfena fı emrina ve sevvit akdamena vensurna alel kavmil kafirın
      	 148.	 Fe atahümüllahü sevabed dünya ve husne sevabil ahırah* vallahü yühıbbül muhsinın
      	 149.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu in tütıy'ullezıne keferu yerudduküm ala a'kabiküm fe tenkalibu hasirın
      	 150.	 Belillahü mevlaküm* ve hüve hayrum nasırın
      	 151.	 Senülkıy fı kulubillezıne keferur ru'be bi ma eşraku billahi ma lem yünezzil bihı sültana* ve me'vahümün nar* ve bi'se mesvez zalimın
      	 152.	 Ve le kad sadekakümüllahü va'dehu iz tehussunehüm bi iznih* hatta iza feşiytüm ve tenaza'tüm fil emri ve asaytüm mim ba'di ma eraküm ma tühıbbun* minküm mey yürıdüd dünya ve minküm mey yürıdül ahırah* sümme sarafeküm anhüm li yebteliyeküm* ve le kad afa anküm* vallahü zu fadlin alel mü'minın
      	 153.	 İz tus'ıdune ve la telvune ala ehadiv ver rasulü yed'uküm fı uhraküm fe esabeküm ğammem bi ğammil li keyla tahzenu ala ma fateküm ve la ma esabeküm* vallahü habırum bima ta'melun
      	 154.	 Sümme enzele aleyküm mim ba'dil ğammi emeneten nüasey yağşa taifetem minküm ve taifetün kad ehemmethüm enfüsühüm yezunnune billahi ğayral hakkı zannel cahiliyyeh* yekulune hel lena minel emri min şey'* kul innel emra küllehu lillah* yuhfune fı enfüsihim ma la yübdune lek* yekulune lev kane lena minel emri şey'üm ma kutilna hahüna* kul lev küntüm fı büyutiküm le berazellezıne kütibe aleyhimül katlü ila medaciıhim* ve li yebteliyellahü ma fı suduriküm ve li yümehhısa ma fı kulubiküm* vallahü alımüm bi zatis sudur
      	 155.	 İnnellezıne tevellev minküm yevmel tekal cem'ani innemestezellehümüş şeytanü bi ba'dı ma kesebu* ve le kad afallahü anhüm* innellahe ğafurunhalım
      	 156.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la tekunu kellezıne keferu ve kalu li ıhvanihim iza daru fil erdı ev kanu ğuzzel lev kanu ındena ma matu ve ma kutilu* li yec'alellahü zalike hasraten fı kulubihim* vallahü yuhyı ve yümıt* vallahü bi ma ta'melune basıyr
      	 157.	 Ve lein kutiltüm fı sebılillahi ev müttüm le mağfiratüm minellahi ve rahmetün hayrum mimma yecmeun
      	 158.	 Ve leim müttüm ev kutiltüm le ilellahi tuhşerun
      	 159.	 Fe bi ma rahmetim minellahi linte lehüm* ve lev künte fezzan ğalızal kalbi lenfeddu min havlike fa'fü anhüm vestağfir lehüm ve şavirhüm fil emr* fe iza azemte fe tevekkel alellah* innellahe yühıbbül mütevekkilın
      	 160.	 İy yensurkümüllahü fe la ğalibe leküm* ve iy yahzülküm fe min zellezı yensuruküm mim ba'dih* ve alellahi felyetevekkelil mü'minun
      	 161.	 Ve ma kane li nebiyyin ey yeğull* ve mey yağlül ye'ti bi ma ğalle yevmel kıyameh* sümme tüveffa küllü nefsim ma kesebet ve hüm la yuzlemun
      	 162.	 E fe menittebea rıdvanellahi ke mem bae bi sehatım minellahi ve me'vahü cehennem* ve bi'sel mesıyr
      	 163.	 Hüm deracatün ındellah* vallahü besıyrum bi ma ya'melun
      	 164.	 Le kad mennellahü alel mü'minıne iz bease fıhim rasulem min enfüsihim yetlu aleyhim ayatihı ve yüzekkıhim ve yüallimühümül kitabe vel hıkmeh* ve in kanu min kablü le fı dalalim mübın
      	 165.	 E ve lemma esabetküm müsıybetün kad esabtüm misleyha kultüm enna haza* kul hüve min ındi enfüsiküm* innellahe ala külli şey'in kadır
      	 166.	 Ve ma esabeküm yevmeltekal cem'ani fe bi iznillahi ve li ya'lemel mü7minın
      	 167.	 Ve li ya'lemellezıne nefeku* ve kıyle lehüm tealev katilu fı sebılillahi evidfeu* kalu lev na'lemü kıtalel letteba'naküm* hüm lil küfri yevmeizin akrabü minhüm lil ıman* yekulune bi efvahihim ma leyse fı kulubihim* vallahü a'lemü bima yektümun
      	 168.	 Ellezıne kalu li ıhvanihim ve kaadu lev etauna ma kutilu* kul fedrau an enfüsekümül mevte in küntüm sadikıyn
      	 169.	 Ve la tahsebennellezıne kutilu fı sebılillahi emvate bel ahyaün ınde rabbihim yürzekun
      	 170.	 Ferihıyne bi ma atahümüllahü min fadlihı ve yestebşirune billezıne lem yelhaku bihim min halfihım ella havfün aleyhim ve la hüm yahzenun
      	 171.	 Yestebşirune bi nı'metim minellahi ve fadliv ve ennellahe la yüdıy'u ecral mü'minın
      	 172.	 Ellezınestecabu lillahi ver rasuli mim ba'di ma esabehümül karhu lillezıne ahsenu minhüm vettekav ecrun azıym
      	 173.	 Ellezıne kale lehümün nasü innen nase kad cemeu leküm fahşevhüm fe zadehüm ımana* ve kalu hasbünellahü ve nı'mel vekıl
      	 174.	 Fenkalebu bi nı'metim minellahi ve fadlil lem yemseshüm suüv vettebeu rıdvanellah* vallahü zu fadlin azıym
      	 175.	 İnnema zalikümüş şeytanü yühavvifü evliyaehu fe la tehafuhüm ve hafuni in küntüm mü'minın
      	 176.	 Ve la yahzünkellezıne yüsariune fil küfr* innehüm ley yedurullahe şey'a* yürıdüllahü ella yec'ale lehüm hazzan fil ahırah* ve le hüm azabün azıym
      	 177.	 İnnellezıneşteravül küfra bil ımani ley yedururlahe şey'a* ve lehüm azabün elım
      	 178.	 Ve la yahsebennelezıne keferu ennema nümlı lehüm hayrul li enfüsihimv innema nümlı lehüm li yezdadu isma* ve lehüm azabüm mühın
      	 179.	 Ma kanellahü li yezeral mü'minıne ala ma entüm aleyhi hatta yemızel habıse minet tayyib* ve am kanellahü li yutliaküm alel ğaybi ve lakinnellahe yectebı mir rusülihı mey yeşaü fe aminu billahi ve rusülih* ve in tü'minu ve tetteku fe le küm ecrun azıym
      	 180.	 Ve la yahsebennellezıne yebhalune bi ma atahümüllahü min fadlihı hüve hayral lehüm* bel hüve şerrul lehüm* seyütavvekune ma behılu bihı yevmel kıyameh* ve lillah mırasüs semavati vel ard* vallahü bi ma ta'melune habır
      	 181.	 Le kad semiallahü kavlellezıne kalu innellahe fekıyruv ve nahnü ağniya'* senektübü ma kalu ve katlehümül embiyae bi ğayri hakkıv ve nekulü zuku azabel harıyk
      	 182.	 Zalike bi ma kaddemet eydıküm ve ennellahe leyse bi zallamil lil abıd
      	 183.	 Ellezıne kalu innellahe ahide ileyna ella nü'mine li rasulin hatta ye'tiyena bi kurbanin te'külühün nar* kul kad caeküm rusülüm min kablı bil beyyinati ve billezı kultüm fe lime kateltümuhüm in küntüm sadikıyn
      	 184.	 Fe in kezzebuke fe kad küzzibe rusülüm min kablike cau bil beyyinati vez zübüri vel kitabil münır
      	 185.	 Küllü nefsin zaikatül mevt* ve innema tüveffevne ücuraküm yevmel kıyameh* fe men zuhziha anin nari ve üdhılel cennete fe kad faz* ve mel hayatüd dünya illa metaul ğurur
      	 186.	 Le tüblevünne fı emvaliküm ve enfüsiküm ve le tesmeunne minellezıne utül kitabe min kabliküm ve minellezıne eşraku ezen kesira* ve in tasbiru ve tetteku fe inne zalike min azmil ümur
      	 187.	 Ve iz ehazellahü mısakallezıne utül kitabe le tübeyyinünnehu lin nasi ve la tektümuneh* fe nebezuhü verae zuhurihim veşterav bihı semenen kalıla* fe bi'se ma yeşterun
      	 188.	 La tahsebennellezıne yefrahune bi ma etev ve yühıbbune ey yuhmedu bi ma lem yef'alu fe la tahsebennehüm bi mefazitem minel azab* ve lehüm azabün elım
      	 189.	 Ve lillahi mülküs semavati vel ard* vallahü ala külli şey'in kadır
      	 190.	 İnne fı halkıs semavati vel erdı vahtilafil leyli ven nehari le ayatil li ülil elbab
      	 191.	 Ellezıne yezkürunellahe kıyamev ve kuudev ve ala cünubihim ve yetefekkerune fı halkıs semavati vel ard* rabbena ma halakte haza batıla* sübhaneke fekına azaben nar
      	 192.	 Rabbena inneka men tüdhılin nara fe kad ahzeyteh* ve ma liz zalimıne min ensar
      	 193.	 Rabbena innena semı'na münadiyey yünadı lil ımani en aminu bi rabbiküm fe amenna* rabbena fağfir lena zünubena ve keffir anna seyyiatina ve teveffena meal ebrar
      	 194.	 Rabbena ve atina ma veadtena ala rusülike ve la tuhzina yevmel kıyameh* inneke la tuhlifül mıad
      	 195.	 Festecabe lehüm rabbühüm ennı la üdıy'u amele amilim minküm min zekerin ev ünsa* ba'duküm min ba'd* fellezıne haceru ve uhricu min diyarihim ve uzu fı sebılı ve katelu ve kutilu le ükeffiranne anhüm seyyiatihim ve le üdhılennehüm cennatin tecrı min tahtihel enhar* sevabem min ındillah* vallahü ındehu husnüs sevab
      	 196.	 La yeğurranneke tekallübüllezıne keferu fil bilad
      	 197.	 Metaun kalılün sümme me'vahüm cehennem* ve bi'sel mihad
      	 198.	 Lakinillezınettekav rabbehüm lehüm cennatün tecrı min tahtihel enharu halidıne fıha nüzülem min ındillah* ve ma ındellahi hayrul lil ebrar
      	 199.	 Ve inne min ehlil kitabi le mey yü'minü billahi ve ma ünzile ileyküm ve ma ünzile ileyhim haşiıyne lillahi la yeşterune bi ayatillahi semenen kalıla* ülaike lehüm ecruhüm ınde rabbihim* innellahe serıul hısab
      	 200.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenusbiru ve sabiru ve rabitu vettekullahe lealleküm tüflihun

----------


## bluetone

4. An-Nisa’

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Ya eyyühen nasütteku rabbekümüllezı halekaküm min nefsiv vahıdetiv ve haleka minha zevcelna ve besse minhüma ricalen kesırav ve nisaa* vettekullahellezı tesaelune bihı vel erham innellahe kane aleyküm rakıyba
      	 2.	 Ve atül yetama emvalehüm ve la tetebeddelül habise bit tayyibi ve la te'külu emvalehüm ila emvaliküm innehu kane huben kebıra
      	 3.	 Ve in hıftüm illa tuksitu fil yetama fenkihu ma tabe leküm minen nisai mesna ve sülase ve ruba' fe in hıftüm ella ta'dilu fe vahıdeten ev ma leleket eymanüküm zalike edna ella teulu
      	 4.	 Ve antün nisae sadükatihinne nıhleh fe in tıbne leküm an şey'im minhü nefsen fe küluhü henıem merıa
      	 5.	 Ve la tü'tüs süfehae emvalekümülletı cealellahü leküm kıyamev verzükuhüm fıha veksuhüm ve kulu lehüm kavlem ma'rufa
      	 6.	 Vebtelül yetama hatta iza beleğun nikah fe in anestüm minhüm ruşden fedfeu ileyhim emvalehüm ve la te'küluha israfev ve bidaran ey yekberu ve men kane ğaniyyen felyesta'fif ve men kane fekıyran felye'kül bil ma'ruf fe iza defa'tüm ileyhim emvalehüm fe eşhidu aleyhim ve kefa billahi hasıba
      	 7.	 Lir ricali nasıybüm mimma terakel validani vel akrabune ve lin nisai nasıybüm mimma terakel validani vel akrabune mimma kalle minhü evkesür nasıybem mefruda
      	 8.	 Ve iza hadaral kısmete ülül kurba vel yetama vel mesakınü ferzükuhüm minhü ve kulu lehüm kavlem ma'rufa
      	 9.	 Velyahşellezıne lev teraku min halfihim zürriyyeten dıafen hafu aleyhim felyettekullahe velyekulu kavlen sedıda
      	 10.	 İnnellezıne ye'külune emvalel yetama zulmen innema ye'külune fı bütunihim nara ve seyaslevne seıyra
      	 11.	 Yusıykümüllahü fı evladiküm lizzekeri mislü hazzıl ünseyeyn fe in künne nisaen fevkasneteyni fe lehünne sülüsa ma terakv ve in kanet vahıdeten fe lene nısf ve li ebeveyhi li külli vahıdüm minhümes südüsü mimma terake in kane lehu veled fe il lem yekül lehu veledüv ve verisehu ebevahü fe li ümmihis sülüs fe in kane lehu ıhvetün fe li ümmihis südüs mim ba'di vesıyyetiy yusıy biha ev deyn abaüküm ve ebnaüküm la tedrune eyyühüm akrabü leküm nef'a ferıdatem minellah innellahe kane alımen hakıma
      	 12.	 Ve leküm nısfü ma terake ezvacüküm il lem yekül lehünne veled fe in kane lehünne veledün fe lekümür rubüu mimma terakne mim ba'di vesıyyetiy yusıyne biha ev deyn ve lehünner rübüu mimma teraktüm il lem yekül leküm veled fe in kane leküm veledün fe lehünnes sümünü mimma teraktüm mim ba7di vesıyyetin tusune biha ev deyn ve in kane racülüy yurasü kelaleten evimraetüv ve lehu ehun ev uhtün fe li külli vahıdim minhümes südüs fe in kanu eksera min zalike fe hüm şürakaü fis sülüsi mim ba'di vesıyyetiy yusa biha ev deynin ğayra mudarr vesıyyetem minellah vellahü alımün halım
      	 13.	 Tilke hududüllah ve mey yütııllahe ve rasulehu yudhılhü cennatin tecrı min tahtihel enharu halidıne fıhav ve zalikel fevzül azıym
      	 14.	 Ve mey ya'sıllahe ve rasulehu ve yeteadde hududehu yudhılhü naran haledn fıha ve lehu azabüm mühın
      	 15.	 Vellatı ye'tınel fahışete min nisaiküm festeşhidu aleyhinne erbeatem minküm fe in şehidu fe emsikuhünne fil büyuti hatta yeteveffahünnel mevtü ev yec'alellahü lehünne sebıla
      	 16.	 Vellezani ye'tiyaniha minküm fe azuhüma fe in taba ve asleha fe a'ridu anhüma innellahe kane tevvaber rahıyma
      	 17.	 İnnemet tevbetü alellahi lillezıne ya'melunes sue bi cehaletin sümme yetubune min ***ıbin fe ülaike yetubüllahü aleyhim ve kanellahü alımen hakıma
      	 18.	 Ve leysetit tevbetü lillezıne ya'melunes seyyiat hatta iza hadara ehadehümül mevtü kale innı tübtül ane ve lellezıne yemutune ve hüm küffar ülaike a'tedna lehüm azaben elıma
      	 19.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la yehıllü leküm en terisün nisae kerha ve la ta'duluhünne li tezhebu bi ba'dı ma ateytümuhünne illa ey ye'tıne bi fahışetim mübeyyineh ve aşiruhünne bil ma'ruf fe in kerihtümuhünne fe asa en tekrahu şey7ev ve yec'alellahü fıhi hayran kesıra
      	 20.	 Ve in eradtümüstibdale zevcim mekane zevciv ve ateytüm ıhdalünne kıntaran fe la te'huzu minhü şey'a e te'huzunehu bühtanev ve ismem mübına
      	 21.	 Ve keyfe te'huzunehu ve kad efda ba7duküm ila ba'dıv ve ehazne minküm mısakan ğalıza
      	 22.	 Ve la tenkihu ma nekeha abaüküm minen nisai illa ma kad selefv innehu kane fahışetev ve makta ve sae sebıla
      	 23.	 Hurrimet aleyküm ümmehatüküm ve benatüküm ve ehavatüküm ve ammatüküm ve halatüküm ve benatül ehı ve benatül uhti ve ümmehatükümüllatı erda'neküm ve ehavatüküm miner radaati ve ümmehatü nisaiküm ve rabaibükümüllatı fı hucuriküm min nisaikümüllatı dehatüm bihınne fe il lem tekunu dehaltüm bihinne fe la cünaha aleyküm ve halailü ebnaikümül lezıne min aslabiküm ve ne tecmeu beynel uhteyni illa ma kad selef innellahe kane ğafurar rahıyma
      	 24.	 Vel muhsanatü minen nisai illa ma meleket eymanüküm kitabellahi aleyküm ve ühılle leküm ma verae zaliküm en tebteğu bi emvaliküm muhsıniyne ğayra müsafihıyn femestemta'tüm bihı minhünne fe atuhünne ücurahünne ferıdah ve la cünaha aleyküm fıma teradaytüm bihı mim ba'dil ferıdah innellahe kane alımen hakıma
      	 25.	 Ve mel lem yestetı' minküm tavlen ey yenkihal muhsanatil mü'minati fe mim ma meleket eymaüküm min feteyatikümül mü'minat vellahü a'lemü bi ımaniküm ba'duküm mim ba'd fenkihuhünne bi izni ehlihinne ve atuhünne ücurahünne bil ma'rufi muhsanatin ğayra müsafihativ ve la müttehızati ahdan fe iza uhsınne fe in eteyne bi fahışetin fe aleyhinne nısfü ma alel muhsanati minel azab zalike li men haşiyel anete minküm ve en tasbiru harul leküm vellahü ğafurur rahıym
      	 26.	 Yürıdüllahü li yübeyyine leküm ve yehdiyeküm sünenellezıne min kabliküm ve yetube aleyküm vellahü alımün hakım
      	 27.	 Vallahü yürıdü ey yetube aleyküm ve yürıdüllezıne yettebiuneş şehevati en temılu meylen azıyma
      	 28.	 Yürıdüllahü ey yuhaffife anküm ve hulikal insanü daıyfa
      	 29.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la te'külu emvaleküm beyneküm bil batıli illa en tekune ticaraten an teradım minküm ve la taktülu enfüseküm innellahe kane biküm rahıyma
      	 30.	 Ve mey yef'al zalike udvanev ve zulmen fe sevfe nuslıhi nara ve kane zalike alellahi yesıra
      	 31.	 İn tectenibu kebaira ma tünhevne anhü nükeffir anküm seyyiatiküm ve nüdhılküm müdhalen kerıma
      	 32.	 Ve la tetemennev ma faddalelelahü bihı ba'daküm ala ba'd lir ricali nasıybüm mimmektesebu ve lin nisai nasıybüm mimmektesebn ves'elüllahe min fadlih innellahe kane bi külli şey'in alıma
      	 33.	 Ve li küllin cealna mevaliye mimma terakel validani vel akrabun vellezıne akadet eymanüküm fe atuhüm nasıybehüm innellahe kane ala külli şey'in şehıda
      	 34.	 Er ricalü kavvamune alen nisai bi ma faddalellahü ba'dahüm ala ba'dıv ve bi ma enfeku min emvalihim fes salihatü kanitatün hafizatül lil ğaybi bi ma hafızallah vellatı tehafune nüşüzehünne fe ızuhünne vehcüruhünne fil medaciı vadribuhünn fe in eta'neküm fe la tebğu aleyhinne sebıla innellahe kane aliyyen kebıra
      	 35.	 Ve in hıftüm şikaka beynihima feb'asu hakemem min ehlihı ve hakemem min ehliha iy yürıda ıslahay yüveffikıllahü beynehüma innellahe kane alımen habıra
      	 36.	 Va'büdüllahe ve la tüşriku bihı şey'ev ve bil valideyni ıhsanev ve bizil kurba vel yetama vel mesakıni vel cari zil kurba vel caril cünübi ves sahıbi vil cembi vebnis sebıli ve ma meleket eymanüküm innellahe la yühıbbü men kane muhtalen fehura
      	 37.	 Ellezıne yebhalune ve ye'mürunen nase bil buhli ve yektümune ma atahümüllahü min fadlih ve a'tedna lil kafirıne azabem mühına
      	 38.	 Vellezıne yünfikune emvalehüm riaen nasi ve la yü'minune billahi ve la bil yevmil ahır ve mey yeküniş şeytanü lehu ***ınen fe sae ***ına
      	 39.	 Ve maza aleyhim lev amenu billahi vel yevmil ahıri ve enfeku mimma razekahümüllah ve kanellahü bihim alıma
      	 40.	 İnnellahe la yazlimü miskale zerrah ve in tekü hasenetey yüdaıfha ve yü'ti mil ledünhü ecran azıyma
      	 41.	 Fe keyfe iza ci'na min külli ümmetim bi şehıdiv ve ci'nabike ala haülai şehıda
      	 42.	 Yevmeiziy yeveddüllezıne keferu ve asavür rasule lev tüsevva bihimül ard ve la yüktümunellahe hadısa
      	 43.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la takrabus salate ve entüm sükara hatta ta'lemu ma tekulune ve la cünüben illa abirı sebılin hatta tağtesiluv ve in küntüm merda ev ala seferin ev cae ehadüm minküm minel ğaitı ev lamestümün nisae fe lem tecidu maen fe teyemmemu saıyden tayyiben femsehu bi vücuhiküm ve eydıküm innellahe kane afüvven ğafura
      	 44.	 E lem tera ilellezıne utu nasıybem minel kitabi yeşteruned dalalete ve yürıdune en tedıllüs sebıl
      	 45.	 Vallahü a7lemü bi a'daiküm ve kefa billahi veliyyev ve kefa billahi nasıyra
      	 46.	 Minellezıne hadu yüharrifunel kelime am mevadııhı ve yekulune semı'na ve asayna vesma' ğayra müsmeıv ve raına leyyem bi elinetihim ve ta'nen fid dın ve lev ennehüm kalu semı'na ve eta'na vesma' venzurna leane hayral lehüm ve akveme ve lakil leanehümüllahü bi küfrihim fe la yü'minune illa kalıla
      	 47.	 Ya eyyühellezıne utül kitabe aminu bi ma nezzelna müsaddikal li ma meaküm min kabli en natmise vücuhen fe neruddeha ala edbariha ev nel'anehüm ke ma leanna ashabes sebt ve kane emrullahi mef'ula
      	 48.	 İnnellahe la yağfiru eyyüşrake bihı ve yağfiru ma dune zalike li mey yeşa' ve mey yüşrik billahi fe kadiftera ismen azıyma
      	 49.	 E lem tera ilellezıne yüzekkune enfüsehüm belillahü yüzekkı mey yeşaü ve la yüzlemune fetıla
      	 50.	 Ünzur keyfe yefterune alellahül kezib ve kefa bihı ismem mübına
      	 51.	 E lem tera ilellezıne utu nasıybem minel kitabi yü'minune bil cibti vet tağuti ve yekulune lillizıne keferu haülai ehda minellezıne amenu sebıla
      	 52.	 Ülaikellezıne leanehümüllah ve mey yel'anillahü fe len tecide lehu nesıyra
      	 53.	 Em lehüm nesıybüm minel mülki fe izel la yü'tunen nase nekıyra
      	 54.	 Em yahsüdunen nase ala ma atahümüllahü min fadlih fe kad ateyna ale ibrahımel kitabe vel hıkmete ve ateynahüm mülken azıyma
      	 55.	 Fe minhüm men amene bihı ve minhüm men saddeanh ve kefa bi cehenneme seıyra
      	 56.	 İnnellezıne keferu bi ayatina sevfe nuslıhim nara küllema nedıcet cüludühüm beddelnahüm cüluden ğayraha li yezukul azab innellahe kane azızen hakıma
      	 57.	 Vellezine amenu ve amilus salihati senüdhılühüm cennatin tecri min tahtihel enharu halidıne fıha ebeda lehüm fıha ezvacüm mütühheratüv ve nüdhılühüm zıllen zalıla
      	 58.	 İnnellahe ye'müruküm en tüeddül emanati ila ehliha ve iza hakemtüm beynen nasi en tahkümü bil adlv innellahe niımma yeızuküm bih innellahe kane semıam basıyra
      	 59.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu etıy'ullahe ve etıy'ur rasule ve ülil emri minküm fe in tenaze'tüm fı şey'in fe rudduhü ilellahi ves rasuli in küntüm tü'minune billahi vel yevmil ahırv zalike hayruv ve ahsenü te'vıla
      	 60.	 Elem tera ilellezıne yez'umune ennehüm amenu bi ma ünzile ileyke ve ma ünzile min kablike yürıdune ey yetehakemu ilet tağuti ve kad ümiru ey yekfüru bih ve yürıdüş şeytanü ey yüdıllehüm dalalem beıyda
      	 61.	 Ve iza kıyle lehüm tealev ila ma enzelellahü ve iler rasuli raeytel münafikıyne yesuddune anke sududa
      	 62.	 Fe keyfe iza esabethüm müsıybetüm bi ma kaddemet eydıhim sümme cauke yahlifune billahi in eradna illa ıhsanev ve etvfıka
      	 63.	 Ülaikellezıne ya'lemüllahü ma fı kulubihim fe a'rıd anhüm veızhüm ve kul lehüm fı enfüsihim kavlem belığa
      	 64.	 Ve ma erselna mir rasulin illa li yütaa bi iznillah ve lev ennehüm iz zalemu enfüsehüm cauke festağferullahe vestağfera lehümür rasulü le vecedüllahe tevvaber rahıyma
      	 65.	 Fe la ve rabbike la yü'minune hatta yühakkimuke fıma şecera beynehüm sümme la yecidu fı enfüsihim haracem mimma kadayte ve yüsellimu teslıma
      	 66.	 Ve lev enna ketebna aleyhim enıktülu enfüseküm evıhrucu min diyariküm ma fealuhü illa kalılüm minhümv ve lev ennehüm fealu ma yuazune bihı lekane hayran lehüm ve eşedde tesbita
      	 67.	 Ve izel le ateynahüm mil ledünna ecran azıyma
      	 68.	 Ve le hedeynahüm sıratam müstekıyma
      	 69.	 Ve mey yütıılahe ver rasule fe ülaike meallezıne en'amellahü alehim minen nebiyyıne ves sıddıkıyne veş şühedai ves salihıyn ve hasüne ülaike rafıka
      	 70.	 Zalikel fadlü minellah ve kefa billahi alıma
      	 71.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu huzu hızraküm fenfiru sübatin evinfiru cemıa
      	 72.	 Ve inne minküm le mel leyübettıenn fe in esabetküm müsıybetün kale kad en'amellahü aleyye iz lem eküm meahüm şehıda
      	 73.	 Ve lein esabeküm fadlüm minellahi le yekulenne ke el lem teküm beyneküm ve beynehu meveddetüy ya leytenı küntü meahüm fe efuze fevzen azıyma
      	 74.	 Fel yükatil fı sebılillahillezıne yeşrunel hayated dünya bil ahırah ve mey yükatil fı sebılillahi fe yuktel ev yağlib fe sevfe nü'tıhi ecran azıyma
      	 75.	 Ve ma leküm la tükatilune fı sebılillahi vel müstad'afıne miner ricali ven nisai vel vildanillezıne yekulune rabbena ahricna min hazihil rayetiz zalimi ehlüha vec'al lena mil ledünke veliyya vec'al lena mil ledünke nesıyra
      	 76.	 Ellezıne amenu yükatilune fı sebılillah vellezıne keferu yükatilune fı sebılit tağuti fe katilu evliyaeş şeytan inne keydeş şeytani kane daıyfa
      	 77.	 E lem tera ilellezıne kıyle lehüm küffu eydiyeküm ve ekıymüs salet ve atüz zekah fe lemma kütibe aleyhimül kıtalü iza ferıkum minhüm yahşevnen nase ke haşyetillahi ev eşedde haşyeh ve kalu rabbena lime ketebte aleynel kıtal lev la ehhartena ila ecelin ***ıb kul metaud dünya kalıl vel ahıratü hayrul li menitteka ve la tuzlemune fetıla
      	 78.	 Eyne ma tekunu yüdrikümül mevtü ve lev küntüm fı burucim müşeyyedeh ve in tüsıbhüm hasenetüy yekulu hazihı min ındillah ve in tüsıbhüm seyyetüy yekulu hazihı min ındik kul küllüm min ındillah fe mali haülail kavmi la yekadune yefkahune hadısa
      	 79.	 Ma esabeke min hasenetin fe minellah ve ma esabeke min seyyietin fe min nefsik ve erselnake lin nasi rasula ve kefa billahi şehıda
      	 80.	 Mey yütıır rasule fe kad etaallah ve men tevella fe ma erselnake aleyhim hafıyza
      	 81.	 Ve yekulune taatün fe iza berazu min ındike beyyete taifetüm minhüm ğayrallezı tekul vallahü yektübü ma yübeyyitun fe a'rıd anhüm ve tevekkel alellah ve kefa billahi vekıla
      	 82.	 E fe la yetedebberunel kur'an ve lev kane min ındi ğayrullahi le vcedu fıhıhtilafen kesıra
      	 83.	 Ve iza caehüm emrum minel emni evil havfi ezau bih ve lev radduhü iler rasuli ve ila ülil emri minhüm lealimehüllezıne yesmebitunehu minhüm ve lev la fadlüllahi aleyküm ve rahmetühu letteba'tümüş şeytane illa kalıla
      	 84.	 Fe katil fı sebılillah la tükellefü illa nefseke ve harridıl mü'minınv asellahü ey yeküffe be'sellezıne keferu vallahü eşddü be'sev ve eşeddü tenkıla
      	 85.	 Mey yeşfa'şefaaten hasenetey yekül lehu nesiybüm minha ve mey yeşfa'şefaaten seyyietey yekül lehu kiflüm minha ve kanellahü ala külli şey'im mükıyta
      	 86.	 Ve iza huyyıtüm bi tehıyyetin fe hayyu bi ahsene minha ev rudduha innellahe kane ala külli şey'in hasıba
      	 87.	 Allahü la ilahe illa hu le yecmeanneküm ila yevmil kıyameti la raybe fıh ve men asdeku minellahi hadısa
      	 88.	 Fe ma leküm fil münafikıyne fieteyni vallahü erkesehüm bi ma kesebu e türıdune en tehdu men edallellah ve mey yudlilillahü fe len tecide lehu sebıla
      	 89.	 Veddu lev tekfürune kema keferu fe tekunune sevaen fe la tettehızu minhüm evliyae hatta yühaciru fı sebılillah fe in tevellev fe huzuhüm vaktüluhüm haysü vecedtümuhüm ve la tettehızu minhüm veliyyev ve la nesıyra
      	 90.	 İlillezıne yesılune ila kavmim beyneküm ve beynehüm mısakun ev cauküm hasırat suduruhüm ey yükatiluküm ev yükatilu kavmehüm ve lev şaellahü le selletahüm aleyküm fe le kateluküm fe inı'tezeluküm fe lem yükatiluküm ve elkav ileykümüs selem fe ma cealelahü leküm aleyhim sebıla
      	 91.	 Setecidune aharıne yürıdune ey ye'menuküm ev ye'menu kavmehüm küllema ruddu ilel fitneti ürkisu fıha fe il lem ya'teziluküm ve yulku ileykümüs selem ve yeküffu eydiyehüm fe huzuhüm vaktüluhüm haysü sekftümuhüm ve ülaiküm cealna leküm aleyhim sültanem mübına
      	 92.	 Ve ma kane li mü'minin ey yaktüle mü'minen illa hataa ve men katele mü'mine hataen fe tahrıru rakabetim mü'minetiv ve diyetüm müsellemetün ila ehlihı illa ey yessaddeku fe in kane min kavmin adüvvil leküm ve hüve mü'minün fe tahrıru rakabetim mü'mineh ve in kane mni kavmim beyneküm ve beynehüm mısakun fediyetüm müsellemetün ila ehlihı ve tahrıru rakabetim mü'mineh fe mel lem yecid fe sıyamü şehrayni mütetabiayni tevbetem minellah ve kanellahü alımen hakıma
      	 93.	 Ve mey yaktül mü'minem müteammiden fe cezaühu cehnnemü haliden fıha ve ğadıbellahü aleyhi ve leanehu ve eadde lehu azaben azıyma
      	 94.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu iza darabtüm fı sebılillahi fe tebeyyenu ve la tekulu li men elka ileykümüs selame leste mü'mina tebteğune aradal hayatid dünya fe ındellahi meğanimü kesırah kezalike küntüm min kablü fe mennellahü aleyküm fe tebeyyenu innellahe kane bi ma ta'melune habıra
      	 95.	 La yestevil kaıdune minel mü'minıne ğayru ülid darari vel mücahidune fı sebılillahi bi emvalihim ve enfüsihim feddalellahül mücahidıne bi emvalihim ve enfüsihim alel kaıdıne deraceh ve küllev veadellahül husna ve feddalellahül mücahidıne alel kaıdıne ecran azıyma
      	 96.	 Deracatim minhü ve mağfiratev ve rahmehv ve kanellahü ğafurar rahıyma
      	 97.	 İnnellezıne teveffahümül melaiketü zalimı enfüsihim kalu fıme küntüm kalu künna müstad'afıne fil ard kalu e lem tekün erdullahi vasiaten fe tühaciru fıha fe ülaike me'vahüm cehennem ve saet mesıyra
      	 98.	 İllel müstad'afıne miner ricali ven nisai vel vildani la yestetıy'une hıyletev ve la yehtedune sebıla
      	 99.	 Fe ülaike asellahü ey ya'füve anhüm ve kanellahü afüvven ğafura
      	 100.	 Ve mey yühacir fı sebılillahi yecid fil erdı mürağamen kesırav veseah ve mey yahruc mim beytihı mühaciran ilellahi ve rasulihı sümme yüdrikhül mevtü fe ad vekaa ercuhu alellah ve kanellahü ğafurar rahıyma
      	 101.	 Ve iza darabtüm fil erdı fe leyse aleyküm cünahun en taksuru mines salah in hıftüm ey yeftinekümüllezıne keferu innel kafirune kanu leküm adüvvem mübına
      	 102.	 Ve iza künte fıhim fe ekamte lehümüs salate feltekum taifetüm minhüm meake vel ye'huzu eslihatehümv fe iza secedu felyekunu miv veraikümv velte'ti taifetün uhra lem yüsallu fel yüsallu meake vel ye'huzu hızrahüm ve eslihatehüm veddellezıne keferu lev tağfülune an eslihatiküm ve emtiatiküm fe yemılune aleyküm meyletev vahıdehv ve la cünüha aleyküm in kane bi küm ezem mim metarin ev küntüm merda en tedau eslihateküm ve huzu hızrakümv innellahe eadde lil kafirıne azabem mühına
      	 103.	 Fe iza kadaytümüs salate fezkürullahe kıyamev ve kuudev ve ala cünubiküm fe izatme'nentüm fe ekıymüs salah innes salate kanet alel mü'minıne kitabem mevkuta
      	 104.	 Ve la tahinu fibtiğail kavm in tekunu te'lemune fe innehüm ye'lemune kema te'lemune ve tercune minellahi mala yercun ve kanellahi alımen hakıma
      	 105.	 İnna enzelna ileykel kitabe bil hakkı li tahküme beynen nasi bima erakellah ve la tekül lil hainıne hasıyma
      	 106.	 Vestağfirillah innellahe kane ğafurar rahıyma
      	 107.	 Ve la tücadil anillezıne yahtanune enfüsehümv innellahe la yühıbbü men kane havvanen esıma
      	 108.	 Yestahfune minen nasi ve la yestahfune minellahi ve hüve meahüm iz yübeyyitune ma la yerda minel kavl ve kanellahü bi ma ya'melune mühıyta
      	 109.	 Ha entüm haülai cadeltüm anhüm fil hayatid dünya fe mey yücadilüllahe anhüm yevmel kıyameti em mey yekunü aleyhim vekıla
      	 110.	 Ve mey ya'mel suen ev yazlim nefsehu sümme yestağfirillahe yecidillahe ğafurar rahıyma
      	 111.	 Ve mey yeksib ismen fe innema yeksibühu ala nefsih ve kanellahü alımen hakıma
      	 112.	 Ve mey yeksib hatıy'eten ev ismen sümme yermi bihı berıen fe kadıhtemele bühtanev ve ismem mübına
      	 113.	 Ve lev la fadlüllahi aleyke ve rahmetühu lehemmet taifetüm minhüm ey yüdılluk ve ma yüdıllune illa enfüsehüm ve ma yedurruneke min şey' ve enzellellahü aleykel kitabe vel hıkmete ve allemeke ma lem tekün ta'lemv ve kane fadlüllahi aleyke azıyma
      	 114.	 La hayra fı kesırim min necvahüm illa men emera bi sadekatin ev ma'rufin ev ıslahım beynen nas ve mey yef'al zalikebtiğae merdatillahi fe sevfe nü'tıhi ecran azıyma
      	 115.	 Ve mey yüşakıkır rasule mim ba'di ma tebeyyene lehül hüda ve yettebı' ğayra sebılil mü'minıne nüvellihı ma tevella ve nuslihı cehennem ve saet mesıyra
      	 116.	 İnnellahe la yağfiru ey yüşrake bihı ve yağfiru ma dune zalike li mey yeşa' ve mey yuşrik billahi fe kad dalle dalalem beıyda
      	 117.	 İy yed'une min dunihı illa inasa ve iy yad'une illa şeytanem merıda
      	 118.	 leanehüllah ve kale le ettehızenne min ıbadike nasıybem mefruda
      	 119.	 Ve le üdıllennehüm ve le ümenniyennehüm ve le amürrannehüm fe le yübettikünne azanel en'ami ve le amürannehüm fe le yüğayyirunne halkallah ve mey yettehıziş şeytane veliyyem min dunillahi fe kad hasira husranem mübına
      	 120.	 Yeıdühüm ve yümennıhim ve ma yeıdühümüş şeytanü illa ğurura
      	 121.	 Ülaike me'vahüm cehennemü ve la yecidune
      	 122.	 Vellezıne amenu ve amilus salihati senüdhılühüm cennatin tecrı min tahtihel enharu halidıne fıha ebeda va'dellahi hakka ve men asdeku minellahi kıyla
      	 123.	 Leyse bi emaniyyiküm ve la emaniyyi ehlil kitab mey ya'mel suey yücze bihı ve la yecid lehu min dunillahi veliyyev ve la nesıyra
      	 124.	 Ve mey ya'mel mines salihati min zekerin ev ünsa ve hüve mü'minün fe ülaike yedhulunel cennete ve la yuzlemune nekıyra
      	 125.	 Ve men ahsenü dınem mimmen esleme vechehu lillahi ve hüve muhsinüv vettebea millete ibrahıme hanıfa vetetehazellahü ibrahıme halila
      	 126.	 Ve lillahi ma fis semavati ve ma fil ard ve kanellahü bi külli şey'im mühıyta
      	 127.	 Ve yesteftuneke fin nisa' kulillahü yüftıküm fıhinne ve ma yütla aleyküm fil kitabi fı yetamen nisaillatı la tü'tunehünne ma kütibe lehünne ve terğabune en tenkihuhünne vel müstad'afıne minel vildani ve en tekumu lil yetama bil kıst ve ma tef'alu min hayrin fe inellahe kane bihı alıma
      	 128.	 Ve inimraetün hafet mim ba'liha nüşuzen ev ı'radan fe la cünaha aleyhima ey yusliha beynehüma sulha ves sulhu hayr ve uhdıratil enfüsüş şuhh ve in tuhsinu ve tetteku fe innellahe kane bi ma ta'melune habıra
      	 129.	 Ve len testetıy'u en ta'dilu beynen nisai ve lev harastüm fe la temılu küllel meyli fe tezeruha kel müalekah ve in tuslihu ve tetteku fe innellahe kane ğafurar rahıyma
      	 130.	 Ve iy yeteferraka yuğnillahü küllem min seatih ve kanellahü vasian hakıma
      	 131.	 Ve lillahi ma fis semavati ve ma fil ard ve le kad vessaynellezıne utül kitabe min kabliküm ve iyyaküm enittekullah ve in tekfüru fe inne lillahi ma fis semavati ve ma fil ard ve kanellahü ğaniyyen hamıda
      	 132.	 Ve lillahi ma fis semavati ve ma fil ard ve kefa billahi vekıla
      	 133.	 İy yeşe' yüzhibküm eyyühen nasü ve ye7ti bi aharın ve kanellahü ala zalike kadıra
      	 134.	 Men kane yürıdü sevabed dünya fe ınellahi sevabüd dünya vel ahırah ve kanellahü semıam besıyra
      	 135.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu kunu kavvamıne bil kıstı şühedae lillahi ve lev ala enfüsiküm evil valideyni vel akrabın iy yekün ğaniyyen ev fekıyran fellahü evla bihima fe la tettebiul heva en ta'dilu ve in telvu ev tu'ridu fe innellahe kane bi ma ta'melune habıra
      	 136.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu aminu billahi ve rasulihı vel kitabillezı nezzele ala rasulihı vel kitabillezı enzele min kabl ve me yekfür billahi ve melaiketihı ve kütübihı ve rusülihı vel yevmil ahıri fe kad dalle dalalem beıyda
      	 137.	 İnnellezıne amenu sümme keferu sümme amenu sümme keferu sümmezdadu küfral lem yekünillahü li yağfira lehüm ve la li yehdiyehüm sebıla
      	 138.	 Beşşiril münafikıyne bi enne lehüm azaben elıma
      	 139.	 Ellezıne yettehızunel kafirıne evliyae min dunil mü'minın e yebteğune ındehümül ızzete fe innel ızzete lillahi cemıa
      	 140.	 Ve kad nezzele aleyküm fil kitabi en iza semı'tüm ayatillahi yükferu biha ve yüstehzeü biha fe la tak'udu meahüm hatta yehudu fı hadısin ğayrihı inneküm izem müslühüm innellahe camiul münafikıyne vel kafirıne fı cehenneme cemıa
      	 141.	 Ellezıne yeterabbesune biküm fe in kane leküm fethum minellahi kalu e lem neküm meaküm ve in kane lil kafirıne nasıybün kalu elem nestahviz aleyküm ve nemna'küm minel mü'minın fellahü yahkümü beyneküm yevmel kıyameh ve ley yec'alellahü lil kafirıne alel mü'minıne sebıla
      	 142.	 İnnel münafikıyne yühadiunellahe ve hüve hadıuhüm ve iza kamu iles salati kamu küsala yüraunen nase ve la yezkürunellahe illa kalıla
      	 143.	 Müzebzebıne beyne zalike la ila haülai ve la ila haüla' ve mey yudlilillahü fe len tecide lehu sebıla
      	 144.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la tettehızül kafirıne evliyae min dunil mü'minın e türıdune en tec'alu lillahi aleyküm sültanem mübına
      	 145.	 İnnel münafikıyne fid derkil esfeli minen nar ve len tecide lehüm nesıyra
      	 146.	 İllellezıne tabu ve aslehu va'tesamu billahi va ahlesu dınehüm lillahi fe ülaike meal mü'minın ve sevfe yü'tillahül mü'minıne ecran azıyma
      	 147.	 Ma yef'alüllahü bi azabiküm in şekartüm ve amentüm ve kanellahü şakian alıma
      	 148.	 La yühıbbüllahül cehra bis sui minel kavli illa men zulim v kanellahü semıan alıma
      	 149.	 İn tübdu hayran ev tuhfuhü ev ta'fü an suin fe innellahe kane afüvven kadıra
      	 150.	 İnnellezıne yekfürune billah ive rusülihı ve yürıdune ey yüferriku beynellahi ve rusülihı ve yekulune nü'minü bi ba'dıv ve nekfürü bi ba'dıv ve yürıdune ey yettehızu beyne zalike sebıla
      	 151.	 Ülaike hümül kafirune hakka ve a'tedna lil kafirıne azabem mühiyna
      	 152.	 Vellezıne amenu billahi ve rusülihı ve lem yüferriku beyne ehadim minhüm ülaike sevfe yü'tıhim ücurahüm ve kanellahü ğafurar rahıyam
      	 153.	 Yes'elüke ehlül ehlül kitabi en tünezzile aleyhim kitabem mines semai fe kad seelü musa ekbera min zalike fe kalu erinellah cehratem fe ehazethümüs saıkatü bi sulmihim sümmettehazül ıcle mim ba'di ma caethümül beyyinatü fe afevna an zalik ve ateyna musa sültanem mübına
      	 154.	 Ve rafa'na fevkahümüt tura bi mısakıhim ve kulna lehümüdhulül babe sücedev ve kulna lehüm la ta'du fis sebti ve ehazna minhüm mısakan ğalıza
      	 155.	 Fe bima nakdıhim mısakahüm ve küfrihim bi ayatillahi ve katlihimül embiyae bi ğayri hakkıv ve kavlihim kulubüna ğulf bel tabeallahü aleyha bi küfrihim fe la yü'minune illa kalıla
      	 156.	 Ve bi küfrihim ve kavlihim ala meryeme bühtanen azıyam
      	 157.	 Ve kavlihim inna katelnel mesıha ıysebne meryeme raulellah ve ma kateluhü ve ma salebuhü ve lakin şübbihe lehüm ve innellezınahtelefu fıhi le fı şekkim minh ma lehüm bihı min ılmin illettibaaz zann ve ma kateluhü yekıyna
      	 158.	 Ber rafeahüllahü ileyh ve kanellahü azızen hakıma
      	 159.	 Ve im min ehlil kitabi illa le yü'minenne bihı kable mevtih ve yevmel kıyameti yekunü aleyhim şehıda
      	 160.	 Fe bi zulmim minellezıne hadu harramna aleyhim tayyibatin ühıllet lehüm ve bi saddihim an sebılillahi kesıra
      	 161.	 Ve ahzihimür riba ve kad nühu anhü ve eklihim emvalen nasi bil ba'tıl ve a'tedna lil kafirıne minhüm azaben elıma
      	 162.	 Lakinir rasihune fil ılmi minhüm vel mü'minune yü'minune bi ma ünzile ileyke ve ma ünzile min kabileke vel mükıymınes salate vel mü'tunez zekate vel mü'minune billahi vel yevmil ahır ülaike se nü'tıhim ecran azıyma
      	 163.	 İnna evhayna ileyke kema evhayna ila nuhıv ven nebiyyıne mim ba'dih ve evhayna ila ibrahıme ve ismaıyle ve ishaka ve ya'kube vel esbatı ve ıysa ve eyyube ve yunüse ve harune ve süleyman ve ateyna davude zebura
      	 164.	 Ve rusülen kad kasasnahüm aleyke min kablü ve rusülel lem naksushüm aleyk ve kellemellahü musa teklıma
      	 165.	 Rusülem mübeşşirıne ve münzirıne li ella yekune lin nasi alellahi huccetüm ba'der rusül ve kanellahü azızen hakıma
      	 166.	 Lakinillahü yeşhedü bi ma enzele ileyke enzelehu bi ılmih vel melaiketü yeşhedun ve kefa billahi şehıda
      	 167.	 İnnellezıne keferu ve saddu an sebılillahi kad dallu dalalem beıyda
      	 168.	 İnnellezıne keferu ve zalemu lem yekünillahü li yağfira lehüm ve la li yehdiyehüm tarıka
      	 169.	 İlla tarika cehenneme halidıne fıha ebeda ve kane zalike alellahi yesıra
      	 170.	 Ya eyyühen nasü kad caekümür rasulü bil hakkı mir rabbiküm fe aminu hayral leküm ve in tekfüru fe inne lillahi ma fis semavati vel ard ve kanellahü alımen hakıma
      	 171.	 Ya ehlel kitabi la tağlu fı dıniküm ve la tekulu alellahi illel hakk innemel mesıhu ıysebnü meryeme rasulüllahi ve kelimetüh elkaha ila meryeme ve ruhum minhü fe aminu billahi ve rusülih ve la tekulu selaseh intehu hayral leküm innemellahü ilahüv vahıd sübhanehu ey yekune lehu veled lehu ma fis semavati ve ma fil ard ve kefa billahi vekıla
      	 172.	 Ley yestenkifel mesıhu ey yekune abdel lillahi ve lel melaiketül mükarrabun ve mey yestenkif an ıbadetihı ve yestekbir fe seyahşüruhüm ileyhi cemıa
      	 173.	 Fe emmellezıne amenu ve amilus salihati fe yüveffıhim ücurahüm ve yezıdühüm min fadlih ve emmellezınestenkefu vestekberu fe yüazzibühüm azaben elımev ve la yecidune lehüm min dunillahi veliyyev ve la nesıyra
      	 174.	 Ya eyyühen nasü kad caeküm bürhanüm mir rabbiküm ve enzelna ileyküm nuram mübına
      	 175.	 Fe emmellezıne amenu billahi va'tesamu bihı fe seyüdhılühüm fı rahmetim minhü ve fadliv ve yehdıhim ileyhi sıratam müstekıyma
      	 176.	 Yesteftunek kulillahü yüftiküm fil kelaleh inimruün heleke leyse lehu veledüv ve lehu uhtün fe leha nısfü ma terak ve hüve yerisüha il lem yekül leha veled fe in kanetesneteyni fe lehümes sülüsani mimma terak ve in kanu ıhveter ricalev ve nisaen fe lizzekeri mislü hazzıl ünseyeyen yübeyyinüllahü leküm en tedıllu vallahü bi külli şey'in alım

----------


## bluetone

5. Al-Ma’idah

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu evfu bil ukud ühıllet leküm behımetül en'ami illa ma yütla aleyküm ğayra mühıllis saydi ve entüm hurum innellahe yahkümü ma yürıd
      	 2.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la tühıllu şeairallahi ve leş şehral harame ve lel hedye ve lel kalaide ve la ammınel beytel harame yebteğune fadlem mir rabbihim ve rıdvana ve iza haleltüm fastadu ve la yecrimenneküm şeneanü kavmin en sadduküm anil mescidil harami en ta'tedu ve teavenu alel birri vet takva ve la teavenu alel ismi vel udvani vettekullah innellahe şedıdül ıkab
      	 3.	 Hurrimet aleykümül meytetü ved demü ve lahmül hınzıri ve ma ühille li ğayrillahi bihı vel münhanikatü vel mevkuzetü vel müteraddiyetü ven netıyhatü ve ma ekeles sebüu illa ma zekkeytüm ve ma zübiha alen nüsubi ve en testaksimu bil ezlam zaliküm fisk elyevme yeissellezıne keferu min dıniküm fe la tahşevhüm vahşevn elyevme ekmeltü leküm dıneküm ve etmentü aleyküm nı'metı ve radıytü lekümül islame dına fe menidturra fı mahmesatin ğayra mütecanifil li ismin fe innellahe ğafurur rahıym
      	 4.	 Yes'eluneke maza ühılle lehüm kul ühılle lekümüt tayyibatü ve ma alemtüm minel cevarihı mükellibıne tüallimunehünne mimma allemekümüllah fe külu mimma emsekne aleyküm vezkürüsmellahi aleyhi vettekullah innellahe serıul hısab
      	 5.	 Elyevme ühılle lekümüt tayyibat ve taamüllezıne utül kitabe hıllül leküm ve taamüküm hıllül lehüm vel muhsanatü minel mü'minati vel muhsanatü minellezıne utül kitabe min kabliküm iza ateytümuhünne ücurahünne muhsınıne ğayra müsafihıyne ve la müttehızı ahdan ve mey yekfür bil ımani fe kad habita amelühu ve hüve fil ahırati minel hasirın
      	 6.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu iza kuntüm iles salati fağsilu vücuheküm ve eydiyeküm ilel merafikı vemsehu bi ruusiküm ve ercüleküm ilel ka'beyn ve in küntüm cünüben fettahheru ve in küntüm merda ev ala seferin ev cae ehadüm minküm minel ğaitı ev lamestümün nisae fe lem tecidu maen fe teyemmemu saıydan tayyiben femsehu bi vücuhiküm ve eydıküm minh ma yürıdüllahü li yec'ale aleyküm min haraciv ve lakiy yürıdü li yütahhiraküm ve li yütimme nı'metehu aleyküm lealleküm teşkürun
      	 7.	 Vezküru nı'metellahi aleyküm ve mısakahüllezı vasekaküm bihı iz kultüm semı'na ve eta'na vettekullah innellahe alımün bi zatis sudur
      	 8.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu kunu kavvamıne lillahi şühedae bil kıstı ve la yecrimenneküm şeneanü kavmin ala ella ta'dilu ı'dilu hüve akrabü lit takva vettekullah innellahe habırum bi ma ta'melun
      	 9.	 Veadellahüllezıne amenu ve amilus salihati lehüm mağfiratüv ve ecrun azıym
      	 10.	 Vellezıne keferu ve kezzebu bi ayatina ülaike ashabül cehıym
      	 11.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenüzküru nı'metellahi aleyküm iz hemme kavmün ey yebsütu ileyküm eydiyehüm fe keffe eydiyehüm ankü vettekullah ve alellahi fel yetevekkelil mü'minun
      	 12.	 Ve le kad ehazellahü mısaka benı israıl ve beasna minhümüsney üşera nekıyba ve kalellahü innı meaküm lein ekamtümüs salate ve ateytümüz zekate ve amentüm bi rusülı ve azzertümuhüm ve akradtümüllahe kardan hasenel le ükeffiranne anküm seyyiatiküm ve le üdhılenneküm cennatin tecrı min tahtihel enhar fe men kefera ba'de zalike minkümfe kad dalle sevaes sebıl
      	 13.	 Fe bima nakdıhim mısakahüm leannahüm ve cealna kulubehüm kasiyeh yüharrifunel kelime ammevadııhı ve nesu hazzam mimma zükkiru bih ve la tezalü tettaliu ala hainetim minhüm illa kalılem minhüm fa'fü anhüm vasfah innellahe yühıbbül muhsinın
      	 14.	 Ve minellezıne kalu inna nesara ehazna mısakahüm fe nesu hazzam mimma zükkiru bihı fe ağrayna beynehümül adavete vel bağdae ila yevmil kıyameh ve sevfe yünebbiühümüllahü bi ma kanu yasneun
      	 15.	 Ya ehlel kitabi kad caeküm rasulüna yübeyyinü leküm kesıram mimma küntüm tuhfune minel kitabi ve ya'fu an kesır kad caeküm minellahi nuruv ve kitabüm mübın
      	 16.	 Yehdı bilillahü menittebea rıdvanehu sübüles selami ve yuhricühüm minez zulümati ilen nuri bi iznihı ve yehdıhim ila sıratım müstekıym
      	 17.	 Le kad keferallezıne kalu innellahe hüvel mesıhunü meryem kul fe mey yemlikü minellahi şey'en in erade ey yühlikel misıhabne meryeme ve ümmehu ve men fil erdı cemıa ve lillahi mülküs semavati vel erdı ve ma beynehüma yahlüku ma yeşa' vallahü ala külli şey'in kadır
      	 18.	 Ve kaleltil yehudü ven nesara nahnü ebnaüllahi ve ehıbbaüh kul fe lime yüazzibüküm bi zünubiküm bel entüm beşerum mimmen halak yağfiru li mey yeşaü ve yüazzibü mey yeşa' ve lillahi mülküs semavati vel erdı ve ma beynehüma ve ileyhil mesıyr
      	 19.	 Ya ehlel kitabi kad caeküm rasulüna yübeyyinü leküm ala fetratim miner rusüli en tekulu ma caena mim beşıriv ve la nezırin fe kad caeküm beşıruv venezır vallahü ala külli şey'in kadır
      	 20.	 Ve iz kale musa li kavmihı ya kavmizküru nı'metellahi aleyküm iz ceale fıküm embiyae ve cealleküm mülukev ve ataküm ma lem yü'ti ehadem minel alemın
      	 21.	 Ya kavmidhulül erdal mükaddesetelletı ketebellahü leküm ve la terteddu ala edbariküm fe tenkalibu hasirın
      	 22.	 Kalu ya musa inne fıha kavmen cebbarıne ve inna len nedhuleha hatta yahrucu minha fe iy yahrucu minha fe inna dahılun
      	 23.	 Kale racülani minellezıne yehafune en'amellahü aleyhimedhulu aleyhimül bab fe iza dehaltümuhü fe inneküm ğalibune ve alellahi fe tevekkelu in küntüm mü'minın
      	 24.	 Kalu ya musa inna len nedhuleha ebedem ma damu fıha fezheb ente ve rabbüke fe katila inna hahüna kaıdun
      	 25.	 Kale rabbi innı la emlikü illa nefsı ve ehıy fefruk beynena ve beynel kavmil fasikıyn
      	 26.	 Kale fe inneha müharrametün aleyhim erbeıyne seneh yetıhune fil erdı fe la te'se alel kavmil fasikıyn
      	 27.	 Vetlü aleyhim nebeebney ademe bil hakk iz karraba kurbanen fe tükubbile min ehadihima ve lem yütekabbel minel ahar kale le aktülennek kale innema yetekabbelül lahü minel müttekıyn
      	 28.	 Leim besatte ileyye yedeke li taktülenı ma ene bi basitıy yediye ileyke li aktülek innı ehafüllahe rabbel alemın
      	 29.	 İnnı ürıdü en tebue bi ismı ve ismike fe tekune min ashabin nar ve zalike cezaüz zalimın
      	 30.	 Fe tavveat lehu nefsühu katle ehıyhi fe katelehu fe asbeha minel hasirın
      	 31.	 Fe beasellahü ğurabey yebhasü fil erdı li yüriyehu keyfe yüvarı sev'ete ehıyh kale ya veyleta eaceztü en ekune misle hazel ğurabi fe üvariye sev'ete ehıy fe asbeha minen nadimın
      	 32.	 Min ecli zalike ketebna ala benı israıle ennehu men katel nefsem bi ğayri nefsin ev fesadin fil erdı fe keennema katelen nase cemıa ve men ahyaha fe keennema ahyan nase cemıa ve le kad caethüm rusülüna bil beyyinati sümme inne kesıram minhüm ba'de zalike fil erdı le müsrifun
      	 33.	 İnnema cezaüllezıne yüharribunellahe ve rasulehu ve yes'avne fil erdı fesaden ey yükattelu ev yüsallebu ev tükattaa eydıhim ve ercülühüm min hılafin ev yünfev minel ard zalike lehüm hızyün fid dünya ve lehüm fil ahırati azabün azıym
      	 34.	 İllellezıne tabu min kabli en takdiru aleyhim fa'lemu ennellahe ğafurur rahıym
      	 35.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenüttekullahe vebteğu ileyhil vesılete ve cahidu fı sebılihı lealleküm tüflihun
      	 36.	 İnnellezıne keferu lev enne lehüm ma fil erdı cemıav ve mislehu meahu li yeftedu bihı min azabi yevmil kıyameti ma tükubbile minhüm ve lehüm azabün elım
      	 37.	 Yürıdune ey yahrucu minen nari ve ma hüm bi haricıne minha ve lehüm azabüm mükıym
      	 38.	 Ves sariku ves sarikatü faktau eydiyehüma cezaem bima keseba nekalem minellah vallahü azızün hakım
      	 39.	 Fe men tabe mim ba'di zulmihı ve asleha fe innellahe yetubü aleyh innellahe ğafurur rahıym
      	 40.	 E lem ta'lem ennellahe lehu mülküs semavati vel erdı yüazzibü mey yeşaü ve yağfiru li mey yeşa' vallahü ala külli yeş'in kadır
      	 41.	 Ya eyyüher rasulü la yahzünkellezıne yüsariune fil küfri minellezıne kalu amenna bi efvahihim ve lem tü'min kulubühüm ve minellezıne hadu semmaune lil kezibi semmaune li kavmin aharıne lem ye'tuk yüharrifunel kelime mim ba'di mevadııh yekulune in utıtüm haza fe huzuhü ve il lem tü'tevhü fahzeru ve mey yüridillahü fitnetehu fe len temlike lehu minellahi şey'a ülaikellezıne lem yüridillahü ey yütahhira kulubehüm lehüm fid dünya hızyüv ve lehüm fil ahırati azabün azıym
      	 42.	 Semmaune lil kesibi ekkalune lis suht fe in cauke fahküm beynehüm ev a'rıd anhüm ve in tu'rıd anhüm fe ley yedurruke şey'a ve in hakemte fahküm beynehüm bil kıst innellahe yühıbbül muksitıyn
      	 43.	 Ve keyfe yühakkimunee ve ındehümüt tevratü fıha hukmüllahi sümme yetevellevne mim ba'di zalik ve ma ülaike bil mü'minın
      	 44.	 İnna enzelnet tevrate fıha hüdev ve nur yahkümü bihen nebiyyunellezıne eslemu lillezıne hadu ver rabbaniyyune vel ahbaru bimestuhfizu min kitabillahi ve kanu aleyhi şüheda' fe la tahşevün nase vahşevni ve la teşteru bi ayatı semenen kalıla ve mel lem yahküm bi ma enzelellahü fe ülaike hümül kafirun
      	 45.	 Ve ketebna aleyhim fıha ennen nefse bin nefsi vel ayne bil ayni vel enfe bil enfi vel üzüne bil üzüni ves sinne bis sinni vel cüruha kısas fe men tesaddeka bihı fe hüve keffaratül leh ve mel lem yahküm bima enzelellahü fe ülaike hümüz zalimun
      	 46.	 Ve kaffeyna ala asarihim bi ıysebni meryeme müsaddikal lima beyne yedeyhi minet tevrati ve ateynahül incıle fıhi hüdev ve nuruv ve müsaddikal lima beyne yedeyhi minet tevrati ve hüdev ve mev'ızatel lil müttekıyn
      	 47.	 Vel yahküm ehlül incıli bima enzelellahü fıh ve mel lem yahküm bima enzelellahü fe ülaike hümül fasikun
      	 48.	 Ve enzelna ileykel kitabe bil hakkı müsaddikal lima beyne yedeyhi minel kitabi ve mühayminen aleyhi fahküm beynehüm bima enzelellahü ve la tettebı' ehvaehüm amma caeke minel hakk li küllin cealna minküm şir'atev ve minhaca ve lev şaellahü le cealeküm ümmetev vahıdetev ve lakil li yeblüveküm fı ma ataküm festebikul hayrat ilellahi merciuküm cemıan fe yünebbiüküm bi ma küntüm fıhi tahtelifun
      	 49.	 Ve enıhküm beynehüm bi ma enzelellahü ve la tettebı' ehvaehüm vahzerhüm ey yeftinuke amba'dı ma enzelellahü ileyk fe in tevellev fa'lem ennema yürıdüllahü ey yüsıybehüm bi ba'dı zünubihim ve inne kesıram minen nasi le fasikun
      	 50.	 E fe hukmel cahiliyyeti yebğun ve men ahsenü minellahi hukmel li kavmiy yukınun
      	 51.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la tettehızül yehude ven nesara evliya' ba'duhüm evliyaü ba'd ve mey yetevellehüm minküm fe innehu minhüm innellahe la yehdil kavmez zalimın
      	 52.	 Fe terallezıne fı kulubihim meraduy yüsariune fıhim yekulune nahşa en tüsıybena dairah fe asellahü ey ye'tiye bil fethı ev emrim min ındihı fe yusbihu ala ma eserru fı enfüsihim nadimın
      	 53.	 Ve yekulüllezıne amenu ehaülaillezıne aksemu billahi cehde eymanihim innehüm le meaküm habitat a'malühüm fe asbehu hasirın
      	 54.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu mey yertedde minküm an dınihı fe sevfe ye'tillahü bi kavmiy yühıbbühüm ve yühıbbunehu ezilletin alel mü'minıne e ızzetin alel kafirıne yücahidune fı sebılillahi ve la yehafune levmete laim zalike fadlüllahi yü7tıhi mey yeşa' vallahü vasiun alım
      	 55.	 İnnema veliyyükümüllahü ve rasulühu vellezıne amenüllezıne yükıymunes salate ve yü'tunez zekate ve hüm rakiun
      	 56.	 Ve mey yetevellellahe ve rasulehu vellezıne amenu fe inne hızbellahi hümül ğalibun
      	 57.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la tettehızül lezınettehazu dıneküm hüzüvev ve leıbem minellezıne utül kitabe min kabliküm vel küffara evliya' vettekullahe in küntüm mü'minın
      	 58.	 Ve iza nadeytüm iles salatittehazuha hüzüvev ve leıba zalike bi ennehüm kavmül la ya'kılun
      	 59.	 Kul ya ehlel kitabi hel tenkımune minna illa en amenna billahi ve ma ünzile ileyna ve ma ünzile min kablü ve enne ekseraküm fasikun
      	 60.	 Kul hel ünebbiüküm bi şerrim min zalike mesubeten ındellah mel leanehüllahü ve ğadıbe aleyhi ve ceale minhümül kıradete vel hanazıra ve abedet tağut ülaike şerrum mekanev ve edallü an sevais sebıl
      	 61.	 Ve iza cauküm kalu amenna ve kad dehalu bil küfri ve hüm kad haracu bih vallahü a'lemü bi ma kanu yektümun
      	 62.	 Ve tera kesıram minhüm yüsariune fil ismi vel udvani ve eklihimüs suht le bi'se ma kanu ya'melun
      	 63.	 Lev la yenhahümür rabbaniyyune vel ahbaru an kavlihimül isme ve eklihimüs suht le bi'se ma kanu yasneun
      	 64.	 Ve kaletil yehudü yedüllahi mağluleh ğullet eydıhim ve lüınu bi ma kalu bel yedahü mebsutatani yünfiku keyfe yeşa' ve le yezıdenne kesıram minhüm ma ünzile ileyke mir rabbike tuğyanev ve küfra ve elkayna beynehümül adavete vel bağdae ila yevmil kıyameh küllema evkadu naral lil harbi atfeehellahü ve yes'avne fil erdı fesada vallahü la yühıbbül müfsidın
      	 65.	 Ve lev enne ehlel kitabi amenu vettekav le kefferna anhüm seyyiatihim ve le edhalnahüm cennatin neıym
      	 66.	 Ve lev ennehüm ekamüt tevrate vel incıle ve ma ünzile ileyhim mir rabbihim le ekelu min fevkıhim ve min tahti erculihim minhüm ümmetüm muktesıdeh ve kesırum minhüm sae ma ya'melun
      	 67.	 Ya eyyüher rasulü bellığ ma ünzile ileyke mir rabbik ve il lem tef'al fe ma bellağte risaleteh vallahü ya'sımüke minen nas innellahe la yehdil kavmel kafirun
      	 68.	 Kul ya ehlel kitabi lestüm alal şey'in hatta tükıymüt tevrate vel incıle ve ma ünzile ileyküm mir rabbiküm ve le yezıdenne kesıram minhüm ma ünzile ileyke mir rabbike tuğyanev ve küfra fe la te'se alel kavmil kafirın
      	 69.	 İnnellezıne amenu vellezıne hadu ves sabiune ven nesara men amene billahi vel yevmil ahıri ve amile salihan fe la havfün aleyhim ve la hüm yahzenun
      	 70.	 Le kad ehazna mısaka benı israıle ve erselna ileyhim rusüla küllema caehüm rasulüm bi ma la tehva enfüsühüm ferıkan kezzebu ve ferıkay yaktülun
      	 71.	 Ve hasibu ella tekune fitnetün feamu ve sammu sümme tabellahü aleyhim sümme amu ve sammu kesırum minhüm vallahü basıyrum bima ya'melun
      	 72.	 Le kad keferallezıne kalu innellahe hüvel mesıhubnü meryem ve kalel mesıhu ya benı israıla'büdüllahe rabbı ve rabbeküm innehu mey yüşrik billahi fe kad harramellahü aleyhil cennete ve me'vahün nar ve ma liz zalimıne min ensar
      	 73.	 Le kad keferallezıne kalu innellahe salisü selaseh ve ma min ilahin illa ilahüv vahıd ve il lem yentehu amma yekulune le yemessennellezıne keferu minhüm azabün elım
      	 74.	 E fe la yetubune ilellahi ve yestağfiruneh vallahü ğafurur rahıym
      	 75.	 Mel mesıhubnü meryeme illa rasul kad halet min kablihir rusül ve ümmühu sıddıkah kana ye'külanit taam ünzur keyfe nübeyyinü lehümül ayati sümmenzur enna yü'fekun
      	 76.	 Kul e ta'büdune min dunillahi ma la yemlikü leküm darrav ve la nef'a vallahü hüves semıul alım
      	 77.	 Kul ya ehlel kitabi la tağlu fı dıniküm ğayral hakkı ve la tettebiu ehvae kavmin kad dallu min kablü ve edallu kesırav ve dallu an sevais sebıl
      	 78.	 Lüınellezıne keferu mim benı israıle ala lisani davude ve ıysebni meryem zalike bima asav ve kanu ya'tedun
      	 79.	 Kanu la yetenahevne amünkerin fealuh lebi'se ma kanu yef'alun
      	 80.	 Tera kesıram minhüm yetevellevnellezıne keferu le bi'se ma kaddemet lehüm enfüsühüm en sehıtallahü aleyhim ve fil azabi hüm halidun
      	 81.	 Ve lev kanu yü'minune billahi vne nebiyyi ve ma ünzile ileyhi mettehazuhüm evliyae ve lakinne kesıram minhüm fasikun
      	 82.	 Le tecidenne eşedden nasi adavetel lillezıne amenül yehude vellezıne eşraku ve le tecidenne akrabehüm meveddetel lillezıne amenüllezıne kalu inna nesara zalike bi enne münhüm kıssısıne ve ruhbanev ve ennehüm la yestekbirun
      	 83.	 Ve iza semiu ma ünzile iler rasuli tera a'yünehüm tefıdu mined dem'ı mimma arafu minel hakk yekulune rabbena amenna fektübna meaş şahidın
      	 84.	 Ve ma lena la nü'minü billahi ve ma caena minel hakkı ve natmeu ey yüdhılena rabbüna meal kavmis salihıyn
      	 85.	 Fe esabehümüllahü bima kalu cennatin tecrı min tahtihel enharu halidıne fıha ve zalike ceazül muhsinın
      	 86.	 Velelızne keferu ve kezzebu bi ayatina ülaike ashabül cehıym
      	 87.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la tüharrimu tayyibati ma ehallellahü leküm ve la ta'tedu innellahe le yühıbbül mu'tedın
      	 88.	 Ve külu mimma razekakümüllahü halalen teyyibev vettekullahellezı entüm bihı mü'minun
      	 89.	 La yüahızükümüllahü billağvi fı eymaniküm ve lakiy yüahızüküm bima akkadtümül eyman fe keffaratühu ıt'amü aşerati mesakıne min evsetı ma tut'ımune ehlıküm evkisvetühüm ev tahrıru rakabeh fe mel lem yecid fe sıyamü selaseti eyyam zalike kefferatü eymaniküm iza haleftüm vahfezu eymaneküm kezalike yübeyyinüllahü leküm ayatihı lealleküm teşkürun
      	 90.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu innemel hamru vel meysiru vel ensabü vel ezlamü ricsüm min ameliş şeytani fectenibuhü lealleküm tüflihun
      	 91.	 İnnema yürıdüş şeytanü ey yukıa beynekümül adavete vel bağdae fil hamri vel meysiri ve yesuddeküm an zikrillahi ve anis salah fe hel entüm müntehun
      	 92.	 Ve etıy'ullahe ve etıy'ur rasule vahzeru fe in tevelleytüm fa'lemu ennema ala rasulinel belağul mübın
      	 93.	 Leyse alellezıne amenu ve amilus salihati cünahun fıma taımu iza mettekav ve amenu ve amilus salihati sümmettekav ve amenu sümmettekav ve ahsenu vallahü yühabbül muhsinın
      	 94.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu le yeblüvenne kümüllühü bi şey'im mines saydi tenalühu eydıküm ve rimahuküm li ya'lemellahü mey yehafühu bil ğayb fe menı'teda ba'de zalike fe lehu azabün elım
      	 95.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la taktülüs sayde ve entüm hurram ve men katelehu minküm müteammiden fe ceazüm mislü ma katele minen neami yahkümü bihı zeva adlim minküm hedyem baliğal ka'beti ev keffaratün taamü mesakıne ev adlü zalike sıyamel li yezuka ve bale emrih afallahü amma selef ve men ade fe yentekımüllahü minh vallahü azızün züntikam
      	 96.	 Ühılle leküm saydül bahri ve taamühu metaal leküm ve lis seyyarah ve hurrime aleyküm saydül birri ma düntüm huruma vettekullahellezı ileyhi tuhşerun
      	 97.	 Cealellahül ka'betel beyteh harame kıyamel lin nasi veş şehral harame vel hedye vel kalaid zalike li ta'lemu ennellahe ya'lemü ma fis semavati ve ma fil erdı ve ennellahe bi külli şey'in alım
      	 98.	 I'lemu ennellahe şedıdül ıkabi ve ennellahe ğafurur rahıym
      	 99.	 Ma aler rasuli illel belağ vallahü ya7lemü ma tübdune ve ma tektümun
      	 100.	 Kul la yestevil habisü vet tayyibü ve lev a'cebeke kesratül habıs fettekullahe ya ülil elbabi lealleküm tüflihun
      	 101.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la tes'elu an eşyae in tübde leküm tesü'küm ve in tes'elu anha hıyne yünezzelül kur'anü tübde leküm afallahü anha vallahü ğafurun halım
      	 102.	 Kad seeleha kavmün min kabliküm sümme asbehu biha kafirın
      	 103.	 Ma cealellahü mim behıyrativ ve la saibetiv ve la vesıyletiv ve la hamiv ve lainnellezıne keferu yefterune alellahil kezib ve ekseruhüm la ya'kılun
      	 104.	 Ve iza kıyle lehüm tealev ila ma enzelellahü ve iler rasuli kalu hasbüna ma vecedna aleyhi abaena e ve lev kane abaühüm la ya'lemune şey'ev ve la yehtedun
      	 105.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu aleyküm enfüseküm la yedurruküm men dalle izehtedeytüm ilellahi mirciuküm cemıan fe yünebbiüküm bi ma küntüm ta'melun
      	 106.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu şehadetü beyniküm iza hadara ehadekümül mevtü hıynel vesıyyetisnani zevaadlim minküm ev aharani min ğayriküm in entüm darabtüm fil erdı fe esabetküm müsıybetül mevt tahbisunehüma mim ba'dis salati fe yuksimani billahi inirtebtüm la neşterı bihı semenev ve lev kane za kurba ve la nektümü şehadetellahi inna izel le minel azimın
      	 107.	 Fe in usira ala ennehümestehakka ismen fe aharani yekumani mekamehüma minellezı nestehakka aleyhimül evleyani fe yuksimani billahi le şehadetüna ehakku min şehadetihima ve ma'tedeyna inna izel le minez zalimın
      	 108.	 Zalike edna ey ye'tu biş şehadeti ala vechiha ev yehafu en türadde eymanüm ba'de eymanihim vettekullahe vesmeu vallahü la yehdil kavmel fasikıyn
      	 109.	 Yevme yecmeullahür rusüle fe yekulü ma za ücibtüm kalu la ilme lenav inneke ente allamül ğuyub
      	 110.	 İz kalellahü ya iysebne meryemezkür nı'metı aleyke ve ala validetik iza eyyedtüke bi ruhıl kudüsi tükellimün nase fil mehdi ve kehla ve iz alemtükel kitabe vel hıkmete vet tevrate vel incıl ve iz tahlüku minet tıyni ke hey'etit tayri bi iznı fe tenfühu fıha fe tekunü tayram bi iznı ve tübriül ekmehe vel ebrasa bi iznı ve iz huricül mevta bi iznı ve iz kefeftü benı israıle anke iz ci'tehüm bil beyyinati fe kalellezıne keferu minhüm in haza illa sıhrum mübın
      	 111.	 Ve iz evhaytü ilel havariyyıne en aminu bı ve bi rasulı kalu amenna veşhed bi ennena müslimun
      	 112.	 İz kalel havariyyune ya ıysebne meryeme hel yestetıy'u rabbüke ey yünezzile aleyna maidetem mines sema' kalettekullahe in küntüm mü'minın
      	 113.	 Kalu nürıdü en ne'küle minha ve tatmeinne kulubüna ve na'leme en kad sadaktena ve nekune aleyha mineş şahidın
      	 114.	 Kale ıysebnü meryemellahümme rabbena enzil aleyna maidetem mines semai tekunü lena ıydel li evvelina ve ahırina ve ayetem mink verzukna ve ente hayrır razikıyn
      	 115.	 Kalellahü innı münezzilüha aleyküm fe mey yekfür ba'dü minküm fe innı üazzibühu azabel la üazzibühu ehadem minel alemın
      	 116.	 Ve iz kalellahü ya iysebne meryeme e ente kulte lin nasittehızunı ve ümmiye ilaheyni min dunillah kale sübhaneke ma yekunü lı en ekıle ma leşse lı bi hakk in küntü kultühu fe kad alimteh ta'lemü ma fı nefsı ve la a'lemü ma fı nefsik inneke ente allamül ğuyub
      	 117.	 Me kultü lehüm illa ma emartenı bihı enı'büdüllahe rabbı ve rabbeküm ve küntü aleyhim şehıdem ma dümtü fıhim felemma teveffeytenı künte enter rakıybe aleyhim ve ente ala külli şey'in şehıd
      	 118.	 İn tüazzibhüm fe innehüm ıbadük ve in tağfir lehüm fe inneke entel azızül hakım
      	 119.	 Kalellahü haza yevmü yenfeus sadikıyne sıdkuhüm lehüm cennatün tecrı min tahtihel enharu halidıne fıha ebeda radıyellahü anhüm ve radu anh zalikel fevzül azıym
      	 120.	 Lillahi mülküs semavati vel erdı va ma fıhinn ve hüve ala külli şey'in kadır

----------


## bluetone

6. Al-An’am 

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Elehümdü lillahillezı halekas semavati vel erda ve cealez zulümati ven nur sümmellezıne keferu bi rabbihim ya'dilun
      	 2.	 Hüvellezı halekaküm min tıynin sümme kada ecela ve ecelüm müsemmen ındehu sümme entüm temterun
      	 3.	 Ve hüvellahü fis semavati ve fil ard ya'lemü sirraküm ve cehraküm ve ya'lemü ma teksibun
      	 4.	 Ve ma te'tıhim min ayetim min ayati rabbihim illa kanu anha mu'ridıyn
      	 5.	 Fe kad kezzebu bil hakkı lemma caehüm fe sevfe ye'tıhim embaü ma kanu bihı yestehziun
      	 6.	 E lem yerav kem ehlekna min kablihim min karnim mekkennahüm fil erdı ma lem nümekkil leküm ve erselnes semae aleyhim midrara ve cealnel enhara tecrı min tahtihim fe ehleknahüm bi zünubihim ve enşe'na mim ba'dihim karnen aharın
      	 7.	 Ve lev nezzelna aleyke kitaben fı kırtasin fe lemessuhü bi eydıhim le kalellezıne keferu in haza illa sıhrum mübın
      	 8.	 Ve kalu lev la ünzile aleyhi melek ve lev enzelna melekel lekudıyel emru sümme la yünzarun
      	 9.	 Ve lev cealnahü melekel le cealnahü racülev ve lelebesna aleyhim ma yelbisun
      	 10.	 Ve le kadistühzie bi rusülim min kablike fe haka billezıne sehıru minhüm ma kanu bihı yestehziun
      	 11.	 Kul sıru fil erdı sümmenzuru keyfe kane akıbetül mükezzibın
      	 12.	 Kul li mem ma fis semavati vel ard kul lillah ketebe ala nefsihir rahmeh le yecmeanneküm ila yevmil kıyameti la raybe fıh ellezıne hasiru enfüsehüm fe hüm la yü'minun
      	 13.	 Ve lehu ma sekene fil leyli ven nehar ve hüves semıul alım
      	 14.	 Kul e ğayrallahi ettehıü veliyyen fatıris semavati vel erdı ve hüve yut'ımü ve la yüt'am kul innı ümirtü en ekune evvele men esleme ve la tekunenne minel müşrikın
      	 15.	 Kul innı ehafü in asaytü rabbı azabe yevmin azıym
      	 16.	 Mey yusraf anhü yevmeizin fe kad rahımeh ve zalikel fevzül mübın
      	 17.	 Ve iy yemseskellahü bi durrin fe la kaşife lehu illa hu ve iy yemseske bi hayrin fe hüve ala külli şey'in kadır
      	 18.	 Ve hüvel kahiru fevka ıbadih ve hüvel hakımül habır
      	 19.	 Kul eyyü şey'in ekberu şehadeh kulillahü şehıdüm beynı ve beyneküm ve uhıye ileyye hazel kur'anü li ünziraküm bihı ve mem belağ e inneküm le teşhedune enne meallahi aliheten uhra kul la eşhed kul innema hüve ilahüv vahıdüv ve innenı berıüm mimma tüşrikun
      	 20.	 Ellezıne ateynahümül kitabe ya'rifunehu kema ya'rifune ebnaehüm ellezıne hasiru enfüsehüm fe hüm la yü'minun
      	 21.	 Ve men azlemü kmimmeniftera alellahi keziben ev kezzebe bi ayatih innehu la yüflihuz zalimun
      	 22.	 Ve yevme nahşüruhüm cemıan sümme nekulü lillezıne eşraku eyne şürakaükümüllezıne küntüm tez'umun
      	 23.	 Sümme lem tekün fitnetühüm illa en kalu vallahi rabbina ma künna müşrikın
      	 24.	 Ünzur keyfe kezebu ala enfüsihim ve dalle anhüm ma kanu yefterun
      	 25.	 Ve minhüm mey yestemiu ileyk ve cealna ala kulubihim ekinneten ey yefkahuhü ve fı azanihim vakra ve iy yerav külle ayetil la yü'minu biha hatta iza cauke yücadiluneke yekulüllezıne keferu in haza illa esatıyrul evvelın
      	 26.	 Ve hüm yenhevne anhü ve yen'evne anh ve iy yühlikune illa enfüsehüm ve ma yeş'urun
      	 27.	 Ve lev tera iz vükıfu alen nari fe kalu ya leytena nüraddü ve la nükezzibe bi ayati rabbina ve nekune minel mü'minın
      	 28.	 Bel bedalehüm ma kanu yuhfune min kabl ve lev ruddu le adu lima nühu anhü ve innehüm le kazibun
      	 29.	 Ve kalu in hiye illa hayatüned dünya ve ma nahnü bi meb'usın
      	 30.	 Ve lev tera iz vükıfu ala rabbihim kale e leyse haza bil hakk kalu bela ve rabbina kale fe zukul azabe bima küntüm tekfürun
      	 31.	 Kad hasirallezıne kezzebu bi likaillah hatta iza caethümüs saatü bağteten kalu ya hasratena ala ma ferratna fıha ve hüm yahmilune evzarahüm ala zuhurihim e la sae ma yezirun
      	 32.	 Ve mel hayatüd dünya illa leıbüv ve lehv ve leddarul ahıratü hayrul lillezıne yettekun e fe la ta'kılun
      	 33.	 Kad na'lemü innehu le yahzünükellezı yekulune fe innehüm la yükezzibuneke ve lakinnez zalimıne bi ayatillahi yechadun
      	 34.	 Ve le kad küzzibet rusülüm min kablike fe saberu ala ma küzzibu ve uzu hatta etahüm nasruna ve la mübeddile li kelimatillah ve le kad caeke min nebeil mürselın
      	 35.	 Ve in kane kebüra aleyke ı'raduhüm fe inisteta'te en tebteğıye nefekan fil erdı ev süllemen fis semai fe te'tiyehüm bi ayeh ve lev şaellahü le cemeahüm alel hüda fe la tekunenne minel cahilın
      	 36.	 İnnema yestecıbüllezıne yesmeun vel mevta yeb'asühümüllahü sümme ileyhi yürceun
      	 37.	 Ve kalu lev la nüzzile aleyhi ayetüm mir rabbih kul innellahe kadirun ala ey yünezzile ayetev ve lakinne ekserahüm la ya'lemun
      	 38.	 Ve ma min dabbetin fil erdı ve la tairiy yetıyru bi cenahayhi illa ümemün emsalüküm ma ferratna fil kitabi min şey'in sümme ila rabbihim yuhşerun
      	 39.	 Vellezıne kezzebu bi ayatina summüv ve bükmün fiz zulümat mey yeşeillahü yudlilh ve mey yeşe'yec'alhü ala sıratım müstekıym
      	 40.	 Kul eraeyteküm in etaküm azabüllahi ev etetkümüs saatü e ğayrallahi ted'un in küntüm sadikıyn
      	 41.	 Bel iyyahü ted'une fe yekşifü ma ted'une ileyhi in şae ve tenzevne ma tüşrikun
      	 42.	 Ve le kad erselna ila ümemim min kablike fe ehaznahüm bil be'sai ved darrai leallehüm yetedarraun
      	 43.	 Fe lev la iz caehüm be'süna tedarrau ve lakin kaset kulubühüm ve zeyyene lehümüş şeytanü ma kanu ya'melun
      	 44.	 Felemma nesu ma zükkiru bihı fetahna aleyhim ebvabe külli şey' hatta iza ferihu bima utu ehaznahüm bağteten fe iza hüm müblisun
      	 45.	 Fe kutıa dabirul kavmillezıne zalemu vel hamdü lillahi rabbil alemın
      	 46.	 Kul eraeytüm in ehazellahü sem'aküm ve ebsaraküm ve hateme ala kulubiküm men ilahün ğayrullahi ye'tıküm bih ünzur keyfe nüsarrifül ayati sümme hüm yasdifun
      	 47.	 Kul eraeyteküm in etaküm azabüllahi bağteten ev cehraten hel yühlekü illel kavmüz zalimun
      	 48.	 Ve ma nürsilül mürselıne illa mübeşşirıne ve münzirın fe men amene ve asleha fe la havfün aleyhim ve la hüm yahzenun
      	 49.	 Vellezıne kezzebu bi ayatina yemessühümül azabü bi ma kanu yefükun
      	 50.	 Kul la ekulü leküm ındı hazainüllahi ve la a'lemül ğaybe ve la ekulü leküm innı melek in ettebiu illa ma yuha ileyy kul hel yestevil a'ma vel besıyr e fe la tetefekkerun
      	 51.	 Ve enzir bihillezıne yehafune ey yuhşeru ila rabbihim leyse lehüm min dunihı veliyyüv ve la şefıul leallehüm yettekun
      	 52.	 Ve la tatrudillezıne yed'une rabbehüm bil ğadati vel aşiyyi yürıdune vecheh ma aleyke min hısabihim min şey'iv ve ma min hısabike aleyhim min şey'in fe tatrudehüm fe tekune minez zalimın
      	 53.	 Ve kezalike fetenna ba'dahüm bi ba'dıl li yekulu e haülai mennellahü aleyhim mim beynina e leysellahü bi a'leme biş şakirın
      	 54.	 Ve iza caekellezıne yü'minune bi ayatina fe kul selamün aleyküm ketebe rabbüküm ala nefsihir rahmete ennehu men amile minküm suem bi cehaletin sümme tabe mim ba'dihı ve asleha fe ennehu ğafurur rahıym
      	 55.	 Ve kezalike nüfessılül ayati ve li testebıne sebılül mücrimın
      	 56.	 Kul innı nühıtü en a'büdellezıne ted'une min dunillah kul la ettebiu ehvaeküm kad daleltü izev ve ma ene minel mühtedın
      	 57.	 Kul innı ala beyyinetim mir rabbı ve kezzebtüm bih ma ındı ma testa'cilune bih inil hukmü illa lillah yekussul hakka ve hüve hayrul fasılın
      	 58.	 Kul lev enne ındı ma testa'cilune bihı le kudiyel emru beynı ve beyneküm vallahü a'lemü biz zalimın
      	 59.	 Ve ındehu mefatihul ğaybi la ya'lemüha illa hu ve ya'lemü ma fil berri vel bahr ve ma teskutu miv verakatin illa ya'lemüha ve la habbetin fı zulümatil erdı ve la ratbiv ve la yavisin illa fı kitabim mübın
      	 60.	 Ve hüvellezı yeteveffaküm bil leyli ve ya'lemü ma cerahtüm bin nehari sümme yeb'asüküm fıhi li yukda ecelüm müsemma sümme ileyhi merciuküm sümme yünebbiüküm bi ma küntüm ta'melun
      	 61.	 Ve hüvel kahiru fevka ıbadihı ve yürsilü aleyküm hafezah hatta iza cae ehadekümül mevtü teveffethü rusülüna ve hüm la yüferritun
      	 62.	 Sümme ruddu ilellahi mevlahümül hakk e la lehül hukmü ve hüve esraul hasibın
      	 63.	 Kul mey yüneccıküm min zulümatil berri vel bahri ted'unehu tedarruav ve hufyeh le in encana min hazihı le nekunenne mineş şakirın
      	 64.	 Kulillahü yüneccıküm minha ve min külli kerbin sümme entüm tüşrikun
      	 65.	 Kul hüvel kadiru ala ey yeb'ase aleyküm azabem min fevkıküm ev min tahti ercüliküm ev yelbiseküm şiyeav ve yüzıka ba'daküm be'se ba'd ünzur keyfe nüsarrifül ayati leallehüm yefkahun
      	 66.	 Ve kezzebe bihı kavmüke ve hüvel hakk kul lestü aleyküm bi vekıl
      	 67.	 Li külli nebeim müstekarruv ve sevfe ta'lemun
      	 68.	 Ve iza raeytellezıne yehudune fı ayatina fe a'rıd anhüm hatta yehudu fı hadısin ğayrih ve imma yünsiyennekeş şeytanü fe la tak'ud ba'dez zikra meal kavmiz zalimın
      	 69.	 Ve ma alellezıne yettekune min hısabihim min şey'iv ve lakin zikra leallehüm yettekun
      	 70.	 Ve zerillezınettehazu dınehüm leıbev ve lehvev ve ğarrathümül hayatüd dünya ve zekkir bihı en tübsele nefsüm bima kesebet leyse leha min dunillahi veliyyüv ve la şefiy' ve in ta'dil külle adlil la yü'haz minha ülaikellezıne übsilu bima kesebu lehüm şerabüm min hamımiv ve azabün elımüm bima kanu yekfürun
      	 71.	 Kul e ned'u min dunillahi ma la yenfeuna ve la yedurruna ve nüraddü ala a'kabina ba'de iz hedanellahü kellezistehvethüş şeyatıynü fil erdı hayrane lehu ashabüy yed'unehu ilel hüde'tina kul inne hüdellahi hüvel hüda ve ümirna li nüslime li rabbil alemın
      	 72.	 Ve en ekıymüs salate vettekuh ve hüvellezı ileyhi tuhşerun
      	 73.	 Ve hüvellezı halekas semavati vel erda bil hakk ve yevme yekulü kün fe yekun kavlühül hakk ve lehül mülkü yevme yünfehu fis sur alimül ğaybi veş şehadeh ve hüvel hakımül habır
      	 74.	 Ve iz kale ibrahımü li ebıhi azera etettehızü asnamen aliheh innı erake ve kavmeke fı dalalim mübın
      	 75.	 Ve kezalike nürı ibrahıme melekutes semavati vel erdı ve li yekune minel mukının
      	 76.	 Felemma cenne aleyhil leylü raa kevkeba kale haza rabbı felemma efele kale la ühıbbül afilın
      	 77.	 Felemma rael kamera baziğan kale haza rabbı felemma efele kale leil lem yehdinı rabbı le ekunenne minel kavmid dallın
      	 78.	 Felemma raeş şemse baziğaten kale haza rabbı haza ekber felemma efelet kale ya kavmi innı berıüm mimma tüşrikun
      	 79.	 İnnı veccehtü vechiye lillezı fetaras semavati vel erda hanıfev ve ma ene minel müşrimın
      	 80.	 Ve haccehu kavmüh kale e tühaccunnı fillahi ve kad hedan ve la ehafü ma tüşrikune bihı illa ey yeşae rabbı şey'a vesia rabbı külle şey'in ılma e fe la tetezekkerun
      	 81.	 Ve keyfe ehafü ma eşraktüm ve la tehafune enneküm eşraktüm billahi ma lem yünezzil bihı aleyküm sültana fe eyyül ferıkayni ehakku bil emn in küntüm ta'lemun
      	 82.	 Ellezıne amenu ve lem yelbisu ımanehüm bi zulmin ülaike lehümül emnü ve hüm mühtedun
      	 83.	 Ve tilke huccetüna ateynaha ibrahıme ala kavmih nefeu deracatim men neşa' inne rabbeke hakımün alım
      	 84.	 Ve vehebna lehu ishaka ve ya'kub küllen hedeyna ve nuhan hedeyna min kablü ve min zürriyyetihı davude ve süleymane ve eyyube ve yusüfe ve musa ve harun ve kezalike neczil muhsinın
      	 85.	 Ve zekeriyya ve yahya ve ıysa ve ilyas küllüm mines salihıyn
      	 86.	 Ve ismaıyle vel yesea ve yunüse ve luta ve küllen faddalna alel alemın
      	 87.	 Ve min abaihim ve zürriyyatihim ve ıhvanihim vectebeyna hüm ve hedeynahüm ila sıratım müstekıym
      	 88.	 Zalike hüdellahi yehdı bihı mey yeşaü min ıbadih ve lev eşraku le habita anhüm ma kanu ya'melun
      	 89.	 Ülaikellezıne ateynahümül kitabe vel hukme ven nübüvveh fe iy yekfür biha haülai fe kad vekkelna biha kavmel leysu biha bi kafirun
      	 90.	 Ülaikellezıne hedellahü fe bi hüdahümuktedih kul la es'elüküm aleyhi ecra in hüve illa zikra lil alemın
      	 91.	 Ve ma kaderullahe hakka kadrihı iz kalu ma enzelellahü ala beşerim min şey' kul men enzelel kitabellezı cae bihı musa nurav ve hüdel lin nasi tec'alunehu karatıyse tübduneha ve tuhfune kesıra ve ullimtüm ma lem ta'lemu entüm ve la abaüküm kulillahü sümme zerhüm fı havdıhüm yel'abun
      	 92.	 Ve haza kitabün enzelnahü mübaraküm müsaddikullezı beyne yedeyhi ve li tünzira ümmel kura ve men havleha vellezıne yü'minune bil ahırati yü'minune bihı ve hüm ala salatihim yühafizun
      	 93.	 Ve men azlemü mimmeniftera alellahi keziben ev kale uhıye ileyye ve lem yuha ileyhi şey'üv ve men kale seanzilü misle ma enzelellah ve le v tera iziz zalimune fı ğameratil mevti vel melaiketü basitu eydıhim ahricu enfüseküm elyevme tüczevne azabel huni bi ma küntüm tekulune alellahi ğayral hakkı ve küntüm an ayatihı testekbirun
      	 94.	 Ve le kad ci'tümuna furada kema halaknaküm evvele merrativ ve teraktüm ma havvelnaküm verae zuhuriküm ve ma nera meaküm şüfeaekümüllezıne zeamtüm ennehüm fıküm şüraka' le kad tekattaa beyneküm ve dalle anküm ma küntüm tez'umun
      	 95.	 İnnellahe falikul habbi ven neva yuhricül hayye minel meyyiti ve muhricül meyyiti minel hayy zalikümüllahü fe enna tü'fekun
      	 96.	 Falikul ısbah ve cealel leyle sekenev veş şemse vel kamera husbana zalike takdırul azızil alım
      	 97.	 Ve hüvellezı ceale lekümün nücume li tehtedu biha fı zulümatil berri vel bahr kad fassalnel ayati li kavmiy ya'lemun
      	 98.	 Ve hüvellezı enşeeküm min nefsiv vahıdetin fe müstekarruv ve müstevda' kad fassalnel ayati li kavmiy yefkahun
      	 99.	 Ve hüvellezı enzele mines semai maa fe ahracna bihı nebate külli şey'in fe ahracna minhü hadıran nuhricü minhü habbem müterakiba veminen nahli min tal'iha kınvanün daniyetüv ve cennatim min a'nabiv vez zeytune ver rummane müştebihev ve ğayra müteşabih ünzuru ila semerihı iza esmera ve yen'ıh inne fı zaliküm le ayatil li kavmiy yü'minun
      	 100.	 Ve cealu lillahi şürakael cinne ve halekahüm ve haraku lehu benıne ve benatim bi ğayri ılm sübhanehu ve teala amma yesıfun
      	 101.	 Bedrıus semavati vel ard enna yekunü lehu veledüv ve lem tekül lehu sahıbeh ve haleka külle şey' ve hüve bi külli şey'in alım
      	 102.	 Zalikümüllahü rabbüküm la ilahe illa hu haliku külli şey'in fa'büduh ve hüve ala külli şey'iv vekıl
      	 103.	 La tüdrikühül ebsaru ve hüve yüdrikül ebsar ve hüvel latıyfül habır
      	 104.	 Kad caeküm besairu mir rabbiküm fe men ebsara fe li nefsih ve men amiye fe aleyha ve ma ene aleyküm bi hafıyz
      	 105.	 Ve kezalike nüsarrifül ayati ve li yekulu deraste ve li nübeyyinehu li kavmiy ya'lemun
      	 106.	 İttebı' ma uhıye ileyke mir rabbik la ilahe illa hu ve a'rıd anil müşrikın
      	 107.	 Ve lev şaellahü ma eşraku ve ma cealnake aleyhim hafıyza ve ma ente aleyhim bi vekıl
      	 108.	 Ve la tesübbüllezıne yed'une min dunillahi fe yesübbullahe advem bi ğayri ılm kezalike zeyyenna likülli ümmetin amele0hüm sümme ila rabbihim merciuhüm fe yünebbiühüm bi ma kanu ya'melun
      	 109.	 Ve askemu billahi cehde eymanihim le in caethüm ayetül le yü'minünne biha kul innemel ayatü ındellahi ve ma yüş'ıruküm enneha iza caet la yü'minun
      	 110.	 Ve nükallibü ef'idetehüm ve ebsarahüm kema lem yü'minu bihı evvele merrativ ve nezeruhüm fı tuğyanihim ya'mehun
      	 111.	 Ve lev ennena nezzelna ileyhimül melaikete ve kelemmehümül mevta ve haşerna aleyhim külle şey'in kubülem ma kanu li yü'minu illa ey yeşaellahü ve lakinne ekserahüm yechelun
      	 112.	 Ve kezalike cealna li külli nebiyyin adüvven şeyatıynel insi vel cinni yuhıy ba'duhüm illa ba'dın zuhrufel kavli ğurura ve lev şae rabbüke ma fealuhü fezerhüm ve ma yefterun
      	 113.	 Ve li tesğa ileyhi ef'idetüllezıne la yü'minune bil ahırati ve li yerdavhü ve li yakterifu ma hüm mukterifun
      	 114.	 E fe ğayrallahi ebteğıy hakamev ve hüvellezı enzele ileykümül kitabe müfassala vellezıne ateynahümül kitabe ya'lemune ennehu münezzelüm mir rabbike bil hakkı fe la tekunenne minel mümterın
      	 115.	 Ve temmet kelimetü rabbike sıdkav ve adla la mübeddile li kelimatih ve hüves semıul alım
      	 116.	 Ve in tütı'eksera men fil erdı yüdılluke an sebılillah iy yettebiune illez zanne ve in hüm illa yahrusun
      	 117.	 İnne rabbeke hüve a'lemü mey yedıllü an sebılil ve hüve a'lemü bil mühtedın
      	 118.	 Fe külu mimma zükirasmüllahi aleyhi in küntüm bi ayatihı mü'minın
      	 119.	 Ve maleküm ella te'külu mimma zükirasmüllahi aleyhi ve akd fassale leküm ma harrame aleyküm illa madturirtüm ileyh ve inne kesıral le yüdıllune bi ehvaihim bi ğayri ılm inne rabbeke hüve a'lemü bil mu'tedın
      	 120.	 Ve zeru zahiral ismi ve batıneh innellezıne yeksibunel isme seyüczevne bima kanu yakterifun
      	 121.	 Ve la te'külu mimma lem yüzkerismüllahi aleyhi ve innehu lefısk ve inneş şeyatıyne le yuhune ila evliyaihim li yücadiluküm ve in eta'tümuhüm inneküm le müşrikun
      	 122.	 E ve men kane meyten fe ahyeynahü ve cealna lehu nuray yemşı bihı fin nasi ke mem meselühu fiz zulümati leyse bi haricim minha kezalike züyyine lil kafirıne ma kanu ya'melun
      	 123.	 Ve kezalike cealna fı külli karyetin ekabira mücrimıha li yemküru fıha ve ma yemkürune illa bi enfüsihim ve ma yeş'urun
      	 124.	 Ve iza caethüm ayetün kalu len nü'mine hatta nü'ta misle ma utiye rusülüllah Allahü a'lemü haysü yec'alü risaleteh seyüsıybüllezıne ecramu sağarun ındellahi ve azabün şedıdüm bima kanu yemkürun
      	 125.	 Fe mey yüridillahü ey yehdiyehu yeşrah sadrahu lil islam ve mey yürid ey yüdılehu yec'al sadrahu dayyikan haracen ke ennema yessa'adü fis sema' kezalike yec'alüllahür ricse alellezıne la yü'minun
      	 126.	 Ve haza sıratu rabbike müstekıyma kad fessalnel ayati li kavmiy yezzekkerun
      	 127.	 Lehüm darus selami ınde rabbihim ve hüve veliyyühüm bima kanu ya'melun
      	 128.	 Ve yevme yahşurühüm cemıa ya ma'şeral cinni kadisteksertüm minel ins ve kale evliyaühüm minel insi rabbenestemtea ba'duna bi ba'dıv ve belağna ecelenellezı eccelte lena kalen naru mesvaküm halidıne fıha illa ma şaellah inne rabbeke hakımün alım
      	 129.	 Ve kezalike nüvellı ba'daz zalimıne ba'dam bima kanu yeksibun
      	 130.	 Ya ma'şeral cinni vel insi e lem ye'tiküm rusülüm minküm yekussune aleyküm ayatı ve yünziruneküm likae yevmiküm haza kalu şehidna ala enfüsina ve ğarrathümül hayatüd dünya ve şehıdu ala enfüsihim ennehüm kanu kafirın
      	 131.	 Zalike el lem yekür rabbüke mühlikel kura bi zulmiv ve ehlüha ğafilun
      	 132.	 Ve li küllin deracatüm mimma amilu ve ma rabbüke bi ğafilin amma ya'melun
      	 133.	 Ve rabbükel ğaniyyü zür rahmeh iy yeşa' yüzhibküm ve yestahlif mim ba'diküm ma yeşaü kema enşeeküm min zürriyyeti kavmin aharın
      	 134.	 İnnema tuadune leativ ve ma entüm bi mu'cizın
      	 135.	 Kul ve kavmı'melu ala mekanetiküm innı amil fe sevfe ta'lemune men tekunü lehu akıbetüd dar innehu la yüflihuz zalimun
      	 136.	 Ve cealu lillahi mimma zerae minel harsi vel en'ami nesıyben fe kalu haza lillahi bi za'mihim ve haza li şürakaina fe ma kane li şürakaihim fe la yesılü ilellah ve ma kane lillahi fe hüve yesılü ila şürakaihim sae ma yahkümun
      	 137.	 Ve kezalike zeyyene li kesırim minel müşrikıne katle evladihim şürakaühüm li yürduhüm ve li yelbisu aleyhim dınehüm ve lev şaellahü ma fealuhü fezerhüm ve ma yefterun
      	 138.	 Ve kalu hazihı en'amüv ve harsün hıcr la yat'amüha illa men neşaü bi za'mihim ve en'amün hurrimet zuhuruha ve en'amül la yezkürunesmellahi aleyheftiraen aleyh seyeczıhim bima kanu yefterun
      	 139.	 Ve kalu ma fı butuni hazihil en'ami halisatül li zükurina ve muharramün ala ezvacina ve iy yeküm meyteten fe hüm fıhi şüraka' seyeczıhim vasfehüm innehu hakımün alım
      	 140.	 Kad hasirallezıne katelu evladehüm sefehem bi ğayri ılmiv ve harramu ma razekahümüllahüftiraen alellah kad dallu ve ma kanu mühtedın
      	 141.	 Ve hüvellezı enşee cennatim ma'ruşativ ve ğayra ma'ruşativ ven nahle vez zer'a muhtelifen ükülühu vez zeytune ver rummane müteşabihev ve ğayra müteşabih külu min semerihı iza esmera ve atu hakkahu yevme hasadihı ve la tüsrifu innehu la yühıbbül müsrifın
      	 142.	 Ve minel en'ami hamuletev ve ferşa külu mimma razekakümüllahü ve la tettebiu hutuvatiş şeytan innehu leküm adüvvüm mübın
      	 143.	 Semaniyete ezvac mined da'nisneyni ve minel ma'zisneyn kul azzekerayni harrame emil ünseyeyn nebiunı bi ılmin in küntüm sadikıyn
      	 144.	 Ve minel ibilisneyni ve minel bekarisneyn kul azzekerayni harrame emil ünseyeyni emmeştemelet aleyhi erhamül ünseyeyn em küntüm şühedae iz vessakümüllahü bi haza fe men azlemü mimmeniftera alellahi kezibel li yüdıllen nase bi ğayri ılm innellahe la yehdil kavmez zalimın
      	 145.	 Kul la ecidü fı ma uhıye ileyye müharramen ala taımiy yat'amühu illa ey yekune meyteten ev demem mesfuhan ev lahme hınzırin fe innehu ricsün ev fiskan ühille li ğayrillahi bih fe menidturra ğayra bağıv ve la adin fe inne rabbeke ğafurur rahıym
      	 146.	 Ve alellezıne hadu harramna külle zı zufür ve minel bekari vel ğanemi harramna aleyhim şühumehüma illa ma hamelet zuhuruhüma evil havaya ev mahteleta bi azm zalike cezeynahüm bi bağyihim ve inna lesadikun
      	 147.	 Fe in kezzebuke fe kur rabbüküm zu rahmetiv vasiah ve la yüraddü be'sühu anil kavmil mücrimın
      	 148.	 Seyekulüllezıne eşraku lev şaellahü ma eşrakna ve la abaüna ve la harramna min şey' kezalike kezzebellezıne min kablihim hatta zaku be'sena kul hel ındeküm min ılmin fe tuhricuhü lena in tettebiune illez zanne ve in entüm illa tahrusun
      	 149.	 Kul fe lillahil huccetül baliğah fe lev şae le hedaküm ecmeıyn
      	 150.	 Kul helümme şühedaekümüllezıne yeşhedune ennellahe harrame haza fe in şehidu fe la teşhed meahüm ve la tettebı' ehvaellezıne kezzebu bi ayatina vellezıne la yü'minune bil ahırati ve hüm bi rabbihim ya'dilun
      	 151.	 Kul tealev etlü ma harrame rabbüküm aleyküm ella tüşriku bihı şey'a ve bil valideyni ıhsana ve la taktülu evladeküm min imlak nahnü nerzükuküm ve iyyahüm ve la takrabül fevahışe ma zahera minha ve ma betan ve la taktülün nefselletı harramellahü illa bil hakk zaliküm vessaküm bihı lealleküm ta'kılun
      	 152.	 Ve la takrabu malel yetımi illa billetı hiya ahsenü hatta yeblüğa eşüddeh ve evfül keyle vel mizane bil kıst la nükellifü nefsen illa vüs'aha ve iza kultüm fa'dilu ve lev kane za kurba ve bi ahdillahi evfu zaliküm vassaküm bihı lealleküm tezekkerun
      	 153.	 Ve enne haza zıratıy müstekıymen fettebiuh ve la tettebius sübüle fe teferraka biküm an sebılih zaliküm vassaküm bihı lealleküm tettekun
      	 154.	 Sümme ateyna musel kitabe temamen alellezı ahsene ve tefsıylel likülli şey'iv ve hüdev ve rahmetel leallehüm bi likai rabbihim yü'minun
      	 155.	 Ve haza kitabün enzelnahü mübarakün fettebiuhü vetteku lealleküm türhamun
      	 156.	 En tekulu innema ünzilel kitabü ala taifeteyni min kablina ve in künna an dirasetihim leğafilın
      	 157.	 Ev tekulu lev enna ünzile aleynel kitabü le künna ehda minhüm fe kad caeküm beyyinetüm mir rabiküm ve hüdev ve rahmeh fe min azlemü mimmen kezzebe bi ayatillahi ve sadefe anha seneczillezıne yasdifune an ayatina suel azabi bi ma kanu yasdifun
      	 158.	 Hel yenzurune illa en te'tiyehümül melaiketü ev ye'tiye rabbüke ev ye'tiye ba'du ayati rabbik yevme ye'tı ba'du ayati rabbike la yenfeu nefsen ımanüha lem tekün amenet min kablü ev kesebet fı ımaniha hayra kulintezıru inna müntezırun
      	 159.	 İnnellezıne ferreku dınehüm ve kanu şiyeal leste minhüm fı şey' innema emruhüm ilellahi sümme yünebbiühüm bima kanu yef'alun
      	 160.	 Men cae bil haseneti fe lehu aşru emsaliha ve men cae bis seyyieti fe la yücza illa misleha ve hüm la yuzlemun
      	 161.	 Kul innenı hedanı rabbı ila sıratım müstekıym dınen kıyemem millete ibrahıme hanıfa ve ma kane minel müşrikın
      	 162.	 Kul inne salati ve nüsükı ve mahyaye ve mematı lillahi rabbil alemın
      	 163.	 La şerıke leh ve bi zalike ümirtü ve ene evvelül müslimın
      	 164.	 Kul e ğayrallahi ebğıy rabbev ve hüve rabbü külli şey' ve la teksibü küllü nefsin illa aleyha ve la teziru vaziratüv vizra uhra sümme ila rabbiküm merciuküm fe yünebbiüküm bima küntüm fıhi tahtelifun
      	 165.	 Ve hüvellezı cealeküm halaifel erdı ve rafea ba'daküm fevka ba'dın deracatil li yeblüveküm fı ma ataküm inne rabbeke serıul ıkabi ve innehu le ğafurur rahıym

----------


## bluetone

7. Al-A’raf 

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Elif lam mim sad
      	 2.	 Kitabün ünzile ileyke fe la yekün fı sadrike haracüm minhü li tünzira bihı ve zikra lil mü'minın
      	 3.	 İttebiu ma ünzile ileyküm mir rabbiküm ve la tettebiu min dunihı evliya' kalılem ma tezekkerun
      	 4.	 Ve kem min karyetin ehleknaha fe caeha be'süna beyaten ev hüm kailun
      	 5.	 Fe ma kane da'vahüm iz caehüm be'süna illa en kalu inna künna zalimın
      	 6.	 Fe le nes'elennellezıne ürsile ileyhim ve le nes'elennel murselın
      	 7.	 Fe le nekussanne aleyhim bi ılmiv ve ma künna ğaibın
      	 8.	 Vel veznü yevmeizinil hakk fe men sekulet mevazınühu fe ülaike hümül müflihun
      	 9.	 Ve men haffet mevazınühu fe ülaikellezıne hasiru enfüsehüm bima kanu bi ayatina yazlimun
      	 10.	 Ve le kad mekkennaküm fil erdı ve cealna leküm fıha meayiş kalılem ma teşkürın
      	 11.	 Ve le kad halaknaküm sümme savvernaküm sümme kulna lil melaiketiscüdu li ademe fe secedu illa iblıs lem yeküm mines sacidın
      	 12.	 Kale ma meneake ella tescüde iz emartük kale ene hayrum minhhalaktenı min nariv ve halaktehu min tıyn
      	 13.	 Kale fehbıt minha fe ma yekunü leke en tetekebbera fıha fahruc inneke mines sağırın
      	 14.	 Kale enzırnı ila yevmi yüb'asun
      	 15.	 Kale inneke minel münzarın
      	 16.	 Kale fe bima ağveytenı le ak'udenne lehüm sıratakel müstekıym
      	 17.	 Sümme le atiyennehüm mim beyni eydıhim ve min halfihim ve an eymanihim ve an şemailihim ve la tecidü ekserahüm şakirın
      	 18.	 Kalehruc minha mez'umem medhura le men tebiake minhüm le emleenne cehenneme minküm ecmeıyn
      	 19.	 Ve ya ademüskün ente ve zevcükel cennete fe küla min haysü şi'tüma ve la takraba hazihiş şecerate fe tekuna minez zalimın
      	 20.	 Fe vesvese lehümeş şeytanü li yübdiye lehüma mavuriye anhüma min sev'atihima ve kale ma nehaküma rabbüküma an hazihiş şecerati illa en tekuna melekeyni ev tekuna minel halidın
      	 21.	 Ve kasemehüma innı leküma le minen nasıhıyn
      	 22.	 Fe dellahüma bi ğurur fe lemma zakaş şecerate bedet lehüma sev'atühüma ve tafika yahsifani aleyhima miv verakıl cenneh ve nadahüma rabbühüma e lem enheküma an tilküemş şecerati ve ekul leküma inneş şeytane leküma adüvvüm mübın
      	 23.	 Kala rabbena zalemna enfüsena ve il lem tağfir lena ve terhamna lenekunenne minel hasirın
      	 24.	 Kalehbitu ba'duküm li ba'dın adüvv ve leküm fil erdı müstekarruv ve metaun ila hıyn
      	 25.	 Kale fıha tahyevne ve fıha temutune ve menha tuhracun
      	 26.	 Ya benı ademe kad enzelna aleyküm libasey yüvarı sev'atiküm ve rışev ve libasüt takva zalike hayr zalike min ayatillahi leallehüm yezzekkerun
      	 27.	 Ya benı ademe la yeftinennekümüş şeytanü kema ahrace ebeveyküm minel cenneti yenziu anhüma libasehüma li yüriyehüma sev'atihima innehu yeraküm hüve ve kabılühu min haysü la teravnehüm inna cealneş şeyatıyne evliyae lillezıne la yü'minun
      	 28.	 Ve iza fealu fahışeten kalu vecedna aleyha abaena ballahü emerana biha kul innellahe la ye'müru bil fahşa' e tekulune alellahi ma la ta'lemun
      	 29.	 Kul emera rabbı bil kıstı ve ekıymu vücuheküm ınde külli mescidiv bedeeküm teudun
      	 30.	 Ferıkan heda ve ferıkan hakka aleyhimüd dalaleh innehümüt tehazüş şeyatıyne evliyae min dunillahi ve yahsebune ennehüm mühtedun
      	 31.	 Ya benı ademe huzu zıneteküm ınde külli mescidiv ve külu veşrabu ve la tüsrifu innehu la yühıbbül müsrifın
      	 32.	 Kul men harrame zınetellahilletı ahrace li ıbadihı vet tayyibati miner rızk kul hiye lillezıne amenu fil hayatid dünya halisatey yevmel kıyameh kezalike nüfassılül ayati li kavmiy ya'lemun
      	 33.	 Kul innema harrame rabbiyel fevahışe ma zahera minha ve ma betane vel isme vel bağye bi ğayril hakkı ve en tüşriku billahi ma lem yünezzil bihı sültanev ve en tekulu alellahi ma la ta'lemun
      	 34.	 Ve li külli ümmetin ecel fe iza cae eclühüm la yeste'hırune saatev ve la yestakdimun
      	 35.	 Ya benı ademe imma ye'tiyenneküm rusülüm minküm yekussune aleyküm ayatı fe menitteka ve asleha fe la havfün aleyhim ve la hüm yahzenun
      	 36.	 Vellezıne kezzebu bi ayatina vestekberu anha ülaike ashabün nar hüm fıha halidun
      	 37.	 Fe men azlemü mimmeniftera alellahi keziben ev kezzebe bi ayatih ülaike yenalühüm nesıybühüm minel kitab hatta iza caethüm rusülüna yeteveffevnehüm kalu eyne ma küntüm ted'une min dunillah kalu dallu anna ve şehidu ala enfüsihim ennehüm kanu kafirın
      	 38.	 Kaledhulu fı ümemin kad halet min kabliküm minel cinni vel insi fin nar küllema dehalet ümmetül leanet uhteha hatta ized daraku fıha cemıan kalet uhrahüm li ulahüm rabbena haülai edalluna fe atihim azaben dı'fem minen nar kale li küllin dı'füv ve lakil la ta'lemun
      	 39.	 Ve kalet ulahüm li uhrahüm fe ma kane leküm aleyna min fadlin fe zukul azabe bima küntüm teksibun
      	 40.	 İnnellezıne kezzebu bi ayatina vestekberu anha la tüfettehu lehüm ebvabüs semai ve la yedhulunel cennete hatta yelicel cemelü fı semmil hıyad ve kezalike neczil mücrimın
      	 41.	 Lehüm min cehenneme mihadüv ve min fevkıhüm ğavaş ve kezalike necziz zalimın
      	 42.	 Vellezıne amenu ve amilus salihati la nükellifü nefsen illa vüs'aha ülaike ashabül cenneh hüm fıha halidun
      	 43.	 Ve neza'na ma fı sudurihim min ğıllin tecrı min tahtihimül enhar ve kalül hamdü lillahillezı hedana li haza ve ma künna li nehtediye lev la en hedanellah le kad caet rusülü rabbina bil hakk ve nudu en tilkümül cennetü uristümuha bima küntüm ta'melun
      	 44.	 Ve nada ashabül cenneti ashaben nari en kad vecedna ma veadena rabbüna hakkan fe hel vecedtüm ma veade rabbüküm hakka kalu neam fe ezzene müezzinüm beynehüm el la'netüllahi alez zalimın
      	 45.	 Ellezıne yesuddune an sebılillahi ve yebğuneha ıveca ve hüm bil ahırati kafirun
      	 46.	 Ve beynehüma hıcab ve alel a'rafi ricalüy ya'rifune küllem bisımahüm ve nadev ashabel cenneti en selamün aleyküm lem yedhuluha ve hüm yatmeun
      	 47.	 Ve iza surifet ebsaruhüm tilkae ashabin nari kalu rabbena la tec'alna meal kavmiz zalimın
      	 48.	 Ve nada ashabül a'rafi ricaley ya'rifunehüm bisımahüm kalu ma ağna anküm cem'uküm ve ma küntüm testekbirun
      	 49.	 E haülaillezıne aksemtüm la yenalühümüllahü bi rahmeh üdhulül cennete la havfün aleyküm ve la entüm tahzenun
      	 50.	 Ve nada ashabün nari ashabel cenneti en efıdu aleyna minel mai ev mimma razekakümüllah kalu innellahe harramehüma alel kafirın
      	 51.	 Ellezınettehazu dınehüm lehvev ve leıbev ve ğarrathümül hayatüd dünya fel yevme nensahüm kema nesu likae yevmihim haza ve ma kanu bi ayatina yechadun
      	 52.	 Ve le kad ci'nahüm bi kitabin fassalnahü ala ılmin hüdev ve rahmetel li kavmiy yü'minun
      	 53.	 Hel yenzurune illa te'vıleh yevme ye'tı te'vılühu yekulüllezıne nesuhü min kablü kad caet rusülü rabbina bil hakk fe hel lena min şüfeae fe yeşfeu lena ev nüraddü fe na'mele ğayrallezı künna na'mel kad hasiru enfüsehüm ve dalle anhüm ma kanu yefterun
      	 54.	 İnne rabbekümüllahüllezı halekas semavati vel erda fı sitteti eyyamin sümmesteva alel arşi yuğşil leylen nehara yatlübühu hasısev veş şemse vel kamera ven nücume müsehharatim bi emrih ela lehül halku vel emr tebarakellahü rabbül alemın
      	 55.	 Üd'u rabbeküm tedarruav ve hufyeh innehu la yühıbbül mu'tedın
      	 56.	 Ve la tüfsidu fil erdı ba'de ıslahıha ved'uhü havfev ve tamea inne rahmetellahi ***ıbüm minel muhsinın
      	 57.	 Ve hüvellezı yürsilür riyaha büşram beyne yedey rahmetih hatta iza ekallet sehaben sikalen suknahü li beledim meyyitin fe enzelna bihil mae fe ahracna bihı min küllis semerat kezalike nuhricül mevta lealleküm tezekkerun
      	 58.	 Vel beledüt tayyibü yahrucü nebatühu bi izni rabbih vellezı habüse la yahrucü illa nekida kezalike nüsarrifül ayati li kavmiy yeşkürun
      	 59.	 Le kad erselna nuhan ila kavmihı fe kale ya kavmı'büdüllahe ma leküm min ilahin ğayruh innı ehafü aleyküm azabe yevmin azıym
      	 60.	 Kalel meleü min kavmihı inna li nerake fı dalalim mübın
      	 61.	 Kale ya kavmi leyse bı dalaletüv ve lakinnı rasulüm mir rabbil alamın
      	 62.	 Übelliğuküm risalati rabbı ve ensahu leküm ve a'lemü minellahi ma la ta'lemun
      	 63.	 E ve acibtüm en caeküm zikrüm mir rabbiküm ve li tetteku ve lealleküm türhamun
      	 64.	 Fe kezzebuhü fe enceynahü vellezıne meahu fil fülki ve ağraknellezıne kezzebu bi ayatina innehüm kanu kavmen amın
      	 65.	 Ve ila adin ehahüm huda kale ya kavmı'büdüllahe maleküm min ilahin ğayruh e fe la tettekun
      	 66.	 Kalel meleüllezıne keferu min kavmihı inna le nerake fı sefahetiv ve inna le nesunnüke minel kazibın
      	 67.	 Kale ya kavmi leyse bı sefahetüv ve lakinnı rasulüm mir rabbil alemın
      	 68.	 Übelliğuküm risalati rabbı ve ene leküm nasıhun emın
      	 69.	 E ve acibtüm en caeküm zikrum mir rabbiküm ala racülim minküm li yünziraküm vezküru iz cealeküm hulefae mim ba'di kavmi nuhıv ve zadeküm fil halkı bestah fezküru alaellahi lealleküm tüflihun
      	 70.	 Kalu eci'tena li na'büdellahe vahdehu ve nezera ma kane ya'büdü abaüna fe'tina bima teıdüna in künte mines sadikıyn
      	 71.	 Kale kad vekaa aleyküm mir rabbiküm ricsüv ve ğadab e tücadilunenı fı esmain semmeytümuha entüm ve abaüküm ma nezzelellahü biha min sültan fentezıru innı meaküm minel müntezırın
      	 72.	 Fe enceynahü vellezıne meahü bi rametim minna ve kata'na dabirallezıne kezzebu bi ayatina ve ma kanu mü'minın
      	 73.	 Ve ila semude ehahüm saliha kale ya kavmi'büdüllahe maleküm min ilahin ğayruh kad caetküm beyyinetüm mir rabbiküm hazihı nakatüllahi leküm ayeten fe zeruha te'kül fı erdıllahi ve la temessuha vi suin fe ye'huzeküm azabün elım
      	 74.	 Vezküru iz cealeküm hulefae mim ba'di adiv ve bevveeküm fil erdı tettehızune min sühuliha kusurav ve tenhıtunel cibale büyuta fezküru alaellahi ve la ta'sev fil erdı müfsidın
      	 75.	 Kalel meleül lezınestekberu min kavmihı lillezınes tud'ıfu li men amene minhüm eta'lemune enne saliham murselüm mir rabbih kalu inna bima ürsile bihı mü'minun
      	 76.	 Kalellezınestekberu inna billezı amentüm bihı kafirun
      	 77.	 Fe akarun nakate ve atev an emri rabbihim ve kalu ya salihu'tina bima teıdüna in künte minel murselın
      	 78.	 Fe ehazethümür racfetü fe asbehu fı darihim casimın
      	 79.	 Fe tevella anhüm va kale ya kavmi le kad eblağtüküm risalete rabbı ve nesahtü leküm ve lakil la tühıbbunen nasıhıyn
      	 80.	 Ve lutan iz kale li kavmihı ete'tunel fahışete ma sebekaküm biha min ehadim minel alemın
      	 81.	 İnneküm le te'tuner ricale şehvetem min dunin nisa' bel entüm kavmüm müsrifun
      	 82.	 Ve ma kane cevabe kavmihı illa en kalu ahricuhüm min karyetiküm innehüm ünasüy yetetahherun
      	 83.	 Fe enceynahü ve ehlehu illemraetehu kanet minel ğabirın
      	 84.	 Ve emtarna aleyhim metara fenzur keyfe kane akıbetül mücrimın
      	 85.	 Ve ila medyene ehahüm şüayba kale ya kavmı'büdüllahe maleküm min ilahin ğayruh kad caetküm beyyinetüm mir rabbiküm fe evfül keyle vel mızane ve la tebhasün nase eşyaehüm ve la tüfsidu fil erdı ba'de ıslahıha zaliküm hayrul leküm in küntüm mü'minın
      	 86.	 Ve la tak'udu bi külli sıratın tuıdune ve tesuddune an sebılillahi men amene bihı ve tebğuneha ıveca vezküru iz küntüm kalılen fe kesseraküm venzuru keyfe kane akıbetül müfsidın
      	 87.	 Ve in kane taifetüm minküm amenu billezı ürsiltü bihı ve taifetül lem yü'minu fasbiru hatta yahkümellahü beynena ve hüve hayrul hakimın
      	 88.	 Kalel meleüllezınestekberu min kavmihı le nuhricenneke ya şüaybü vellezıne amenu meake min karyetina ev leteudünne fı milletina kale e ve lev künna karihın
      	 89.	 Kadifterayna alellahi keziben in udna fı milletiküm ba'de iz neccanellahü minha ve ma yekunü lena en neude fıha illa ey yeşaellahü rabbüna vesia rabbüna külle şey'in ılma alellahi tevekkelna rabbeneftah beynena ve beyne kavmina bil hakkı ve ente hayrul fatihıyn
      	 90.	 Ve kalel meleüllezıne keferu min kavmihı le initteba'tüm şüayben inneküm izel le hasirun
      	 91.	 Fe ehazethümür racfetü fe asbehu fı darihim casimın
      	 92.	 Ellezıne kezzebu şüayben ke el lem yağnev fıhellezıne kezzebu şüayben kanu hümül hasirın
      	 93.	 Fe tevella anhüm ve akle ya kavmi le kad eblağtüküm risalati rabbı ve nesahtü leküm fe keyfe asa ala kavmin kafirın
      	 94.	 Ve ma erselna fı karyetim min nebiyyin illa ehazna ehleha bil be'sai ved darrai leallehüm yeddaraun
      	 95.	 Sümme beddelna mekanes seyyietil hasenete hatta afev ve kalu kad messe abaenad darraü ves serraü fe ehaznahüm bağtetev ve hüm la yeş'urun
      	 96.	 Ve lev enne ehlel kura amenu vettekav le fetahna aleyhim berakatim mines semai vel erdı ve lakin kezzebu fe ehaznahüm bima kanu yeksibun
      	 97.	 E fe emine ehlül kura ey ye'tiyehüm be'süna beyatev ve hüm naimun
      	 98.	 E ve emine ehlül kura ey ye'tiyehüm be'süna duhav ve hüm yel'abun
      	 99.	 E fe eminu mekrallah fe la ye'menü mekrallahi illel kavmül hasirun
      	 100.	 E ve lem yehdi lillezıne yerisunel erda mim ba'di ehliha el lev neşaü esabnahüm bi zünubihim ve natbeu ala kulubihim fe hüm la yesmeun
      	 101.	 Tilkel kura nekussu aleyke min embaiha ve le kad caethüm rusülühüm bil beyyinat fe ma kanu li yü'minu bima kezzebu min kabl kezalike yatbeullahü ala kulubil kafirın
      	 102.	 Ve ma vecedna li ekserihim min ahd ve ev vecedna ekserahüm le fasikıyn
      	 103.	 Sümme beasna mim ba'dihim musa bi ayatina ila fir'avne ve meleihı fe zalemu biha fenzur keyfe kane akıbetül müfsidın
      	 104.	 Ve kale musa ya fir'avnü innı rasulüm mir rabbil alemın
      	 105.	 Hakıykun ala el la ekule alellahi illel hakk kad ci'tümü bi beyyinetim mir rabbiküm fe ersil meıye benı israıl
      	 106.	 Kale in künte ci'te bi ayetin fe'ti biha in künte mines sadikıyn
      	 107.	 Fe elka asahü fe iza hiye su'banüm mübın
      	 108.	 Ve nezea yedehu fe iza hiye beydaü lin nazırın
      	 109.	 Kalel meleü min kavmi fir'avne inne haza le sahırun alım
      	 110.	 Yürıdü ey yuhriceküm min erdıküm fe maza te'mürun
      	 111.	 Kalu ercih ve ehahü ve ersil fil medaini haşirın
      	 112.	 Ye'tuke bi külli sahırin alım
      	 113.	 Ve caes seharatü fir'avne kalu inne lena le ecran in künna nahnül ğalibın
      	 114.	 Kale neam ve inneküm le minel mükarrabın
      	 115.	 Kalu ya musa imma en tülkıye ve imma en nekune nahnül mülkıy
      	 116.	 Kale elku fe lemma elkav seharu a'yünen nasi vesterhebuhüm ve cau bi sıhrin azıym
      	 117.	 Ve evhayna ila musa en elkı asak fe iza hiye telkafü ma ye'fikın
      	 118.	 Fe vekaal hakku ve betale ma kanu ya'melun
      	 119.	 Fe ğulibu hünalike venkalebu sağırın
      	 120.	 Ve ülkıyes seharatü sacidın
      	 121.	 Kalu amenna bi rabbil alemın
      	 122.	 Rabbi musa ve harun
      	 123.	 Kale fir'avnü amentüm bihı kable en azene leküm inne haza le mekrum mekertümuhü fil medıneti li tuhricu minha ehleha fe sevfe ta'lemun
      	 124.	 Le ükattıanne eydiyeküm ve ercüleküm min hılafin sümme le üsallibenneküm ecmeıyn
      	 125.	 Kalu inna ila rabbina münkalibun
      	 126.	 Ve ma tenkımü minna illa en amenna bi ayati rabbina lemma caetna rabbena efrığ aleyna sabrav ve teveffena müslimın
      	 127.	 Ve kalel meleü min kavmi fir'avne e etezru musa ve kavmehu li yüfsidu fil erdı ve yezerake ve alihetek kale senükattilü ebnaehüm ve nestahyı nisaehüm ve inna fevkahüm kahirun
      	 128.	 Kale musa li kavmihisteıynu billahi vasbiru innel erda lillah yurisüha mey yeşaü min ıbadih vel akıbetü lil müttekıyn
      	 129.	 Kalu uzına min kabli en te'tiyena ve mim ba'di ma ci'tena kale asa rabbüküm ey yühlike adüvveküm ve yestahlifeküm fil erdı fe yenzura keyfe ta'melun
      	 130.	 Ve le kad ehazna ale fir'avne bis sinıne ve naksım mines semerati leallehüm yezzekkerun
      	 131.	 Fe iza caethümül hasenetü kalu lena hazih ve in tüsıbhüm seyyietüy yettayyeru bi musa ve mem meah e la innema tairuhüm ındellahi ve lakinne ekserahüm la ya'lemun
      	 132.	 Ve kalu mehma te'tina bihı min ayetil li tesharana biha fe ma nahnü leke bi mü'minın
      	 133.	 Fe erselna aleyhimüt tufane vel cerade vel kummele ved dafadia ved deme ayatim müfessalatin festekberu ve kanu kavmem mücrimın
      	 134.	 Ve lemma vekaa aleyhimür riczü kalu ya mused'u lena rabbeke bima ahide ındek le in keşefte annar ricze le nü'minenne leke ve le nürsilenne meake benı israıl
      	 135.	 Felemma keşefna anhümür ricze ila ecelin hüm baliğuhü iza hüm yenküsun
      	 136.	 Fentekamna minhüm fe ağraknahüm fil yemmi bi ennehüm kezzebu bi ayatina ve kanu anha ğafilın
      	 137.	 Ve evrasnel kavmellezıne kanu yüstad'afune meşarikal erdı ve meğaribehelletı barakna fıha ve temmet kelimetü rabbikel husna ala benı israıle bima saberu ve demmerna ma kane yesneu fir'avnü ve kavmühu ve ma kanu ya'rişun
      	 138.	 Ve cavezna bi benı israilel bahra fe etev ala kavmiy ya'küfune ala asnamil lehüm kalu ya musec'al lena ilahen kema lehüm aliheh kale inneküm kavmün techelun
      	 139.	 İnne haülai mütebberum ma hüm fıhi ve batılüm ma kanu ya'melun
      	 140.	 Kale eğayrallahi ebğıyküm ilahev ve hüve feddaleküm alel alemın
      	 141.	 Ve iz enceynaküm min ali fir'avne yesumuneküm suel azab yükattilune ebnaeküm ve yestahyune nisaeküm ve fı zaliküm belaüm mir rabbiküm azıym
      	 142.	 Ve vaadna musa selasıne leyletev ve etmemnaha bi aşrin fe temme mıkatü rabbihı erbeıyne leyleh ve kale musa li ehıyhi harunahlüfnı fı kavmı ve aslıh ve la tettebı' sebılel müfsidın
      	 143.	 Ve lemma cae musa li mıkatina ve kelemehu rabbühu kale rabbi erinı enzir ileyk kale len teranı ve lakininzur ilel cebeli fe inistekarra mekanehu fe sevfe teranı felemma tecella rabbühu lil cebeli cealehu dekkev ve harra musa saıka felemma efaka kale sübhaneke tübtü ileyke ve ene evvelül mü'minın
      	 144.	 Kale ya musa innistafeytüke alen nasi bi risalatı ve bi kelamı fe huz ma ateytüke ve küm mineş şakirın
      	 145.	 Ve ketebna lehufil elvahı min külli şey'im mev'ızatev ve tefsıylel li külli şey' fe huzha bi kuvvetiv ve'mür kavmeke ye'huzha bi ahseniha seürıküm daral fasikıyn
      	 146.	 Seasrifü an ayatiyellezıne yetekebberune fil erdı bi ğayril hakk ve iy yerav külle ayetil la yü'minu biha ve iy yerav sebıler rüşdi la yettehızuhü sebıla ve iy yerav sebılel ğayyi yettehızuhü sebıla zalike bi ennehüm kezzebu bi ayatina ve kanu anha ğafilın
      	 147.	 Vellezıne kezzebu bi ayatina ve likail ahırati habitat a'malühüm hel yüczevne illa ma kanu ya'melun
      	 148.	 Vettehaze kavmü musa mim ba'dihı min huliyyihim ıclen cesedel lehu huvar e lem yerav ennehu la yükellimühüm ve la yehdıhim sebıla ittehazuhü ve kanu zalimın
      	 149.	 Ve lemma sükıta fı eydıhim ve raev ennehül kad dallu kalu leil lem yerhamna rabbüna ve yağfir lena lenekunenne minel hasirın
      	 150.	 Ve lemma racea musa ila kavmihı ğadbane esifen kale bi'sema haleftümunı mim ba'dı e aciltüm emra rabbiküm ve elkal elvaha ve ehaze bi ra'si ehıyhi yecürrühu ileyh kalebne ümme innel kavmestad'afunı ve kadu yaktülunenı fe la tüşmit biyel a'dae ve la tec'alnı meal kavmiz zalimın
      	 151.	 Kale rabbığfir lı ve li ehıy ve edhılna fı rahmetike ve ente erhamür rahımın
      	 152.	 İnnellezınet tehazül ıcle seyenalühüm ğadabüm mir rabbihim ve zilletün fil hayatid dünya ve kezalike neczil müfterın
      	 153.	 Vellezıne amilüs seyyiati sümme tabu mim ba'diha ve amenu inne rabbeke mim ba'diha le ğafurur rahıym
      	 154.	 Ve lemma sekete am musel ğadabü ehazel elvah ve fı nüshatiha hüdev ve rahmetül lillezıne hüm li rabbihim yerhebun
      	 155.	 Vahtara musa kavmehu seb'ıyne racülel li mıkatina felemma ehazethümür racfetü kale rabbi lev şi'te ehlektehüm min kablü ve iyyay e tühliküna bima feales süfehaü minna in hiye illa fitnetük tüdıllü biha men teşaü ve tehdı men teşa' ente veliyyüna fağfir lena verhamna ve nete hayrul ğafirın
      	 156.	 Vektüb lena fı hazihid dünya hazenetev ve fil ahırati inna hüdna ileyk kale azabı üsıybü bihı men eşa' ve rahmetı vesiat külle şey' fe seektübüha lillezıne yettekune ve yü'tunez zekate vellezıne hüm bi ayatina yü'minun
      	 157.	 Ellezıne yettebiuner rasulen nebiyyel ümmiyyellezı yecidune mektuben ındehüm fit tevrati vel incıli ye'müruhüm bil ma'rufi ve yenhahüm anil münkeri ve yühıllü lehümüt tayyibati ve yüharrimü aleyhimül habaise ve yedau anhüm ısrahüm vel ağlalelletı kanet aleyhim fellezıne amenu bihı ve azzeruhü ve nesaruhü vetteveun nurallezı ünzile meahu ülaike hümül müflihun
      	 158.	 Kul ya eyyühen nasü innı rasulüllahi ileyküm cemıanillezı lehu mülküs semavati vel ard la ilahe illa hüve yuhyı ve yümıtü fe aminu billahi ve rasulihin nebiyyil ümmiyyellezı yü'minü billahi ve kelimetihı vettebiuhü lealleküm tehtedun
      	 159.	 Ve min kavmi musa ümmetüy yehdune bil hakkı ve bihı ya'dilun
      	 160.	 Ve katta'nahümüsnetey aşrate esbatan ümema ve evhayna ila musa izisteskahü kavmühu enıdrib bi asakel hacer fembeceset minhüsneta aşrate ayna kad alime küllü ünasim meşrabehüm ve zallelna aleyhimül ğamame ve enzelna aleyhimül menne ves selva külu min tayyibati ma razaknaküm ve ma zalemuna ve lakin kanu enfüsehüm yazlimun
      	 161.	 Ve iz kıyle lehümüskünu hazihil kayete ve külu minha haysü şi'tüm ve kulu hıttatüv vedhulül babe sücceden nağfirleküm hatıy'atiküm senezıdül muhsinın
      	 162.	 Fe beddelellezıne zalemu minhüm kavlen ğayrallezı kıyle lehüm fe erselna aleyhim riczem mines semai bima kanu yazlimun
      	 163.	 Ves'elhüm anil karyetilletı kanet hadıratel bahr iz ya'dune fis sebti iz te'tıhim hıytanühüm yevme sevtihim şürraav ve yevme la yesbitune la te'tıhim kezalike nebluhüm bima kanu yefsükun
      	 164.	 Ve iz kalet ümmetüm minhüm lime teızune kavmenillahü mühlikühüm ev müazzibühüm azaben şedıda kalu ma'ziraten illa rabbiküm ve leallehüm yettekun
      	 165.	 Felemma nesu ma zükkiru bihı enceynellezıne yenhevne anis sui ve ehaznellezıne zalemu bi azabim beısim bima kanu yefsükun
      	 166.	 Felemma atev amma nühu anhü kulna lehüm kunu kıradetem hasiın
      	 167.	 Ve iz teezzene rabbüke le yeb'asenne aleyhim ila yevmil kıyameti mey yesumühüm suel azab inne rabbeke le serıul ıkab ve innehu le ğafurur rahıym
      	 168.	 Ve katta'nahüm fil erdı ümema minhümüs salihune ve minhüm dune zalike ve belevnahüm bil hasenati ves seyyiati leallehüm yarciun
      	 169.	 Fe halefe mim ba'dihim hayfüv verisül kitabe ye'huzune arada hazel edna ve yekulune se yuğferulena ve iy ye'tihim aradum mislühu ye'huzuh e lem yü'haz aleyhim mısakul kitabi el la yekulü alellahi illel hakka ve derasu ma fıh ved darul ahıratü hayrul lillezıne yettekun e fela ta'kılun
      	 170.	 Vellezıne yümessikune bil kitabi ve ekamüs salah inna la nüdıy'u ecral muslihıyn
      	 171.	 Ve iz netaknel cebel fevkahüm keennehu zulletüv ve zannu ennehu vakıum bihım huzu ma ateynaküm bi kuvvetiv vezküru ma fıhi lealleküm tettekun
      	 172.	 Ve iz ehaze rabbüke mim benı ademe min zuhurihim zürriyyetehüm ve eşhedehüm ala enfüsihim elestü bi rabbiküm kalu bela şehidna en tekulu yevmel kıyameti inna künna an haza ğafilın
      	 173.	 Ev tekulu innema eşrake abaüna min kablü ve künna zürriyyetem mim ba'dihim e fetühliküna bima fealel mübtılun
      	 174.	 Ve kezalike nüfessılül ayati ve leallehüm yarciun
      	 175.	 Vetlü aleyhim nebeellezı ateynahü ayatina feneseleha minha fe etbeahüş şeytanü fe kane minel ğavın
      	 176.	 Ve lev şi'na le rafa'nahü biha ve lakinnehu ahlede ilel erdı vettebea hevah fe meselühu ke meselil kelb in tahmil aleyhi yelhes ev tetrukhü yelhes zalike meselül kavmillezıne kezzebu bi ayatina faksusıl kasasa leallehüm yetefekkerun
      	 177.	 Sae meselenil kavmüllezıne kezzebu bi ayatina ve enfüsehüm kanu yazlimun
      	 178.	 Mey yehdillahü fe hüvel mühtedı ve mey yudlil fe ülaike hümül hasirun
      	 179.	 Ve le kad zera'na li cehenneme kesıram minel cinni vel insi lehüm kulubül la yefkahune biha ve lehüm a'yünül la yübsırune biha ve lehüm azanül la yesmeune biha ülaike kel en'ami bel hüm edall ülaike hümül ğafilun
      	 180.	 Ve lillahil esmaül husna fed'uhü biha ve zerullezıne yülhıdune fı esmail seyüczevne ma kanu ya'melun
      	 181.	 Ve mimmen halakna ümmetüy yehdune bil hakku ve bihı ya'dilun
      	 182.	 Vellezine kezzebu bi ayatina senestedricühüm min haysü la ya'lemun
      	 183.	 Ve ümlı lehüm inne keydı metın
      	 184.	 E ve lem yetefekkeru ma bi sahıbihim min cinneh in hüve illa nezırum mübın
      	 185.	 E ve lem yenzuru fı melekutis semavati vel erdı ve ma halekallahü min şey'iv ve en asa ey yekune kadıkterabe ecelühüm fe bi eyyi hadısim ba'dehu yü'minun
      	 186.	 Mey yudlilillahü fe la hadiye leh ve yezeruhüm fı tuğyanihim ya'mehun
      	 187.	 Yes'eluneke anis saati eyyane mürsaha kul innema ılmüha ınde rabbı la yücellıha lil vaktiha illa hu sekulet fis semavati vel ard la te'tıküm illa bağteh yes'eluneke keenneke hafiyyün anha kul innema ılmüha ındellahi ve lakinne ekseran nasi la ya'lemun
      	 188.	 Kul la emlikü li nefsı nef'av ve la darran illa ma şaellah ve lev küntü a'lemül ğaybe lesteksertü minel hayr ve ma messeniyes suü in ene illa nezıruv ve beşırul li kavmiy yü'minun
      	 189.	 Hüvellezı halekaküm min nefsiv vahıdetiv ve ceale minha zevceha li yesküne ileyha felemma teğaşşaha hamelet hamlen hafıfen fe merrat bih felemma eskalet deavellahe rabbehüma lein ateytina salihal lenekunenne mineş şakirın
      	 190.	 Felemma atahüma salihan ceala lehu şürakae fıma atahüma fe tealellahü amma yüşrikun
      	 191.	 E yüşrikune ma la yahlüku şey'ev ve hüm yuhlekun
      	 192.	 Ve la yestetuy'une lehüm nasra v ve la enfüsehüm yensurun
      	 193.	 Ve in ted'uhüm ilel hüda la yettebiuküm sevaün aleyküm e deavtümuhüm em entüm samitun
      	 194.	 İnnellezıne ted'une min dunillahi ıbadün emsalüküm fed'uhüm felyestecıbu leküm in küntüm sadikıyn
      	 195.	 E lehüm ercülüy yemşune biha em lehüm eydiy yebtışune biha em lehüm a'yünüy yübsırune biha em lehüm azanüy yesmeune biha kulid'u şürakaeküm sümme kıduni fela tünzırun
      	 196.	 İnne veliyyiyallahüllezı nezzelel kitabe ve hüve yetevelles salihıyn
      	 197.	 Vellezıne ted'une min dunihı la yestetıy'une nasraküm ve la enfüsehüm yensurun
      	 198.	 Ve in ted'uhüm ilel hüda la yesmeu ve terahüm yenzurune ileyke ve hüm la yübsırun
      	 199.	 Huzil afve ve'mür bil urfi ve a'rıd anil cahilın
      	 200.	 Ve imma yenzeğanneke mineş şeytani nezğun festeız billah innehu semiun alım
      	 201.	 İnnellezınettekav iza messehüm taifüm mineş şeytani tezekkeru fe izahüm mübsırun
      	 202.	 Ve ıhvanühüm yemüddunehüm fil ğayyi sümme la yuksırun
      	 203.	 Ve iza lem te'tihim bi ayatin kalu lev lectebeyteha kul innema ettebiu ma yuha ileyye mir rabbı haza besairu mir rabbiküm ve hüdev ve rahmetül li kavmiy yü'minun
      	 204.	 Ve iza kuriel kur'anü festemiu lehu ve ensıtu lealleküm türhamun
      	 205.	 Vezkür rabbeke fı nefsike tedardruav ve hıyfetev ve dunel cehri minel ğafilın
      	 206.	 İnnellezıne ınde rabbike la yestekbirune an ıbadetihı ve yüsebbihune hu ve lehu yescüdun

----------


## bluetone

8. Al-Anfal 

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Yes'eluneke anil enfal kulil enfalü lillahi ver rasul fettekullahe ve aslihu zate beyniküm ve etıy'ullahe ve rasulehu in küntüm mü'minın
      	 2.	 İnnemel mü'minunellezıne iza zükirallahü vecilet kulubühüm ve iza tüliyet aleyhim ayatühu zadethüm ımanev ve ala rabbihim yetevekkelun
      	 3.	 Ellezıne yükıymunes salate ve mimma razaknahüm yünfikun
      	 4.	 Ülaike hümül mü'minine hakka lehüm deracatün ınde rabbihim ve mağfiratüv ve rizkun kerım
      	 5.	 Kema ahraceke rabbüke mim beytike bil hakkı ve inne ferıkam minel mü'minıne le karihun
      	 6.	 Yücadiluneke fil hakkı ba'de ma tebeyyene keennema yüsakune ilel mevti ve hüm yenzurun
      	 7.	 Ve iz yeıdükümüllahü ıhdet taifeteyni enneha leküm ve teveddune enne ğayra zatiş şevketi tekunü leküm ve yürıdüllahü ey yühıkkal hakka bi kelimatihı ve yaktaa dabiral kafirın
      	 8.	 Li yühıkkal hakka ve yübtılel batıle ve lev kerihel mücrimun
      	 9.	 İz testeğıysune rabbeküm festecabe leküm ennı mümiddüküm bi elfim minel melaiketi mürdifın
      	 10.	 Ve ma cealehüllahü illa büşra ve li tatmeinne bihı kulubüküm ve men nasru illa min ındillah innellahe azızün hakım
      	 11.	 İz yüğaşşikümün nüase emenetem minhü ve yünessilü aleyküm mines semai mael li yütahhiraküm bihı ve yüzhibe anküm riczeş şeytani ve li yerbita ala kulubiküm ve yüsebbite bihil akdam
      	 12.	 İz yuhıy rabbüke ilel melaiketi ennı meaküm fe sebbitüllezıne amenu seülkıy fı kulubillezıne keferur ru'be fadribu fevkal a'nakı vadribu minhüm külle benan
      	 13.	 Zalike bi ennehüm şakkullahe ve rasuleh ve mey yüşakıkıllahe ve rasulehu fe innellahe şedıdül ıkab
      	 14.	 Zaliküm fe zukuhü ve enne lil kafirıne azaben nar
      	 15.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu iza lekıytümüllezıne keferu zahfen fe la tüvelluhümül edbar
      	 16.	 Ve mey yüvellihim yevmeizin dübürahu illa müteharrifel li kıtalin ev mütehayyizen ila fietin fe kad bae bi ğadabim minellahi ve me'vahü cehennem ve bi'sel mesıyr
      	 17.	 Fe lem taktüluhüm ve lakinnellahe katelehüm ve ma rameyte iz rameyte ve lakinnellahe rama ve li yübliyel mü'minıne minhü belaen hasena innellahe semıun alım
      	 18.	 Zaliküm ve ennellahe muhinü keydil kafirın
      	 19.	 İn testeftihu fekad caekümül feth ve in tentehu fe hüve hayrul leküm ve in teudu neud ve len tuğniye anküm fietüküm şey'ev ve lev kesürat ve ennellahe meal mü'minın
      	 20.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu etıy'ullahe ve rasulehu vela tevellev anhü ve entüm tesmeun
      	 21.	 Ve la tekunu kellezıne kalu semı'na ve hüm la yesmeun
      	 22.	 İnne şerrad devabbi ındellahis summül bükmüllezıne la ya'kılun
      	 23.	 Ve lev alimellahü fıhim hayral le esmeahüm ve lev esmeahüm le tevellev ve hüm mu'ridun
      	 24.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenüstecıbü lillahi v lir rasuli iza deaküm lima yühyıküm va'lemu ennellahe yehulü beynel mer'i ve kalbihı ve ennehu ileyhi tuhşerun
      	 25.	 Vetteku fitnetel la tüsıybennellezıne zalemu minküm hassah va'lemu ennellahe şedıdül ıkab
      	 26.	 Vesküru iz entüm kalılüm müsted'afune fil erdı tehafune ey yetehattafekümün nasü fe avaküm ve eyyedeküm bi nasrihı ve razekaküm minet tayyibati lealleküm teşkürun
      	 27.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la tehunüllahe ver rasule ve tehunu emanatiküm ve entüm ta'lemun
      	 28.	 Va'lemu ennema emvalüküm ve evladüküm fitnetüv ve ennellahe ındehu ecrun azıym
      	 29.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu in tettekullahe yec'al leküm fürkanev ve yükeffir anküm seyyiatiküm ve yağfir leküm vallahü zül fadlil azıym
      	 30.	 Ve iz yemküru bikellezıne keferu li yüsbituke ev yaktüluke ev yuhricuk ve yemkürune ve yemkürullah vallahü hayrul makirın
      	 31.	 Ve iza tütla alehim ayatüna kalu kad semı'na lev neşaü le kulna misle haza in haza illa esatıyrul evvelın
      	 32.	 Ve iz kalüllahümme in kane haza hüvel hakka min ındike fe emtır aleyna hıcaratem mines semai evi'tina bi azabin elım
      	 33.	 Ve ma kanellahü li yüazzibehüm ve ente fıhim ve ma kanellahü müazzibehüm ve hüm yestağfirun
      	 34.	 Ve ma lehüm ella yüazzibehümüllahü ve hüm yesuddune anil mescidil harami ve ma kanu evliyaeh in evliyaühu illel müttekune ve lakinne ekserahüm la ya'lemun
      	 35.	 Ve ma kane salatühüm ındel beyti illa mükaev ve tasdiyeh fe zukul azabe bi ma küntüm tekfürun
      	 36.	 İnnellezıne keferu yünfikune emvalehüm li yesuddu an sebılillah fe seyünfikuneha sümme tekunü aleyhim hasraten sümme yuğlebun vellezıne keferu ila cehenneme yuhşerun
      	 37.	 Li yemizellahül habise minet tayyibi ve yec'alel habıse ba'dahu ala ba'dın fe yerkümehu cemıan fe yec'alehu fı cehennem ülaike hümül hasirun
      	 38.	 Kul lillezıne keferu iy yentehu yuğfer lehüm ma kad selef ve iy yeudu fe kad medat sünnetül evvelın
      	 39.	 Ve katiluhüm hatta la tekune fitnetüv ve yekuned dınü küllühu lillah fe inintehev fe innellahe bi ma ya'melune besıyr
      	 40.	 Ve in tevellev fa'lemu ennellahe mevlaküm nı'mel mevla ve nı'men nesıyr
      	 41.	 Va'lemu ennema ğanimtüm min şey'in fe enne lillahi humüsehu ve lir rasuli ve lizil kurba vel yetama vel mesakıni vebnis sebıli in küntüm amentüm billahi ve ma enzelna ala abdina yevmel fürkani yevmel tekal cem'an vallahü ala külli şey'in kadır
      	 42.	 İz entüm bil udvetid dünya ve hüm bil udvetil kusva ver rakbü esfele minküm ve lev tevaadtüm lahteleftüm fil mıadi ve lakil li yakdıyellahü emran kane mef'ulel li yehlike men heleke am beyyinetiv ve yahya men hayye am beyyineh ve innellahe le semıun alım
      	 43.	 İz yürıkehümüllahü fı menamike kalıla ve lev erakehüm kesıral le feşiltüm ve le tenaza'tüm fil emri ve lainnellahe sellem innehu alımüm bi zatis sudur
      	 44.	 Ve iz yürıkümuhüm izil tekaytüm fı a'yüniküm kalılev ve yükallilüküm fı a'yünihim li yakdıyellahü emran kane mef'ula ve ilellahi türceul ümur
      	 45.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu iza lekıytüm fieten fesbütu veskürullahe kesıral lealleküm tüflihun
      	 46.	 Ve etıy'ullahe ve rasulehu ve la tenazeu fe tefşelu ve tezhebe rıhuküm vasbiru innellahe meas sabirın
      	 47.	 Ve la tekunu kellezıne haracu min diyarihim betarav ve riaen nasi ve yesuddune an sebılillah vallahü bi ma ya'melune mühıyt
      	 48.	 Ve iz zeyyene lehümüş şeytanü a'malehüm ve kale la ğalibe lekümül yevme minen nasi ve innı carul leküm felemma teraetil fietani nekesa ala akıbeyhi ve kale innı berıüm minküm innı era ma la teravne innı ehafüllah vallahü şedıdül ıkab
      	 49.	 İz yekulül münafikune vellezıne fı kulubihim meradun ğarra haülai dınühüm ve mey yetevekkel alellahi fe innellahe azızün hakım
      	 50.	 Ve lev tera iz yeteveffellezıne keferul melaiketü yadribune vücuhehüm ve edbarahüm ve zuku azabel harıyk
      	 51.	 Zalike bima kaddemet eydıküm ve ennellahe leysi bi zallamil lil abıd
      	 52.	 Kede'bi ali fir'avne vellezıne min kablihim keferu bi ayatillahi fe ehazehümüllahü bi zünubihim innellahe kaviyyün şedıdül ıkab
      	 53.	 Zalike bi ennellahe lem yekü müğayyiran nı'meten en'ameha ala kavmin hatta yüğayyiru ma bi enfüsihim ve ennellahe semıun alım
      	 54.	 Kede'bi ali fir'avne vellezıne min kablihim kezzebu bi ayati rabbihim fe ehleknahüm bi zünubihim ve ağrakna ale fir'avn ve küllün kanu zalimın
      	 55.	 İnne şerrad devabbi ındellahillezıne keferu fehüm la yü'minun
      	 56.	 Ellezıne ahedte minhüm sümme yenkudune ahdehüm fı külli merrativ ve hüm la yettekun
      	 57.	 Fe imma teskafennehüm fil harbi fe şerrid bihim men halfehüm leallehüm yezzekkerun
      	 58.	 Ve imma tehafenne min kavmin hıyaneten fembiz ileyhim ala seva' innellahe la yühıbbül hainın
      	 59.	 Ve la yahsebennellezıne keferu sebeku innehüm la yu'cizun
      	 60.	 Ve eıddu lehüm mesteta'tüm min kuvvetiv ve mir ribatıl hayli türhibune bihı adüvvellahi ve adüvveküm ve aharıne min dunihim la ta'lemunehüm allahü ya'lemühüm ve ma tünfiku min şey'in fı sebılillahi yüveffe ileyküm ve entüm la tuzlemun
      	 61.	 Ve in cenehu lis selmi fecnah leha ve tevekkel alellah innehu hüves semıul alım
      	 62.	 Ve iy yürıdu ey yahdeuke fe inne hasbekellah hüvellezı eyyedeke bi nasrihı ve bil mü'minın
      	 63.	 Ve ellefe beyne kulubihim lev enfakte ma fil erdı cemıam ma ellefte beyne kulubihim ve lakinnellahe ellefe beynehüm innehu azızün hakım
      	 64.	 Ya eyyühen nebiyyü hasbükellahü ve menittebeake minel mü'minın
      	 65.	 Ya eyyühen nebiyyü harridıl mü'minıne alel kıtal iy yeküm minküm işrune sabirune yağlibu mieteyn ve iy yeküm minküm mietüy yağlibu elfem minellezıne keferu bi ennehüm kavmül la yefkahun
      	 66.	 El ane haffefellahü anküm ve alime enne fıküm da'fa fe iy yeküm minküm mietün sabiratüy yağlibu mieteyn ve iy yeküm minküm elfüy yağlibu elfeyni bi iznillah vallahü meas sabirın
      	 67.	 Ma kane li nebiyyin ey yekune lehu esra hatta yüshıne fil ard türıdune aradad dünya vallahü yürıdül ahırah vallahü azızün hakım
      	 68.	 Lev la kitabüm minellahi sebeka lemesseküm fıma ehaztüm azabün azıym
      	 69.	 Fe külu mimma ğanimtüm halalen teyyibev vettekullah innellahe ğafurur rahıym
      	 70.	 Ya eyyühen nebiyyü kul limen fı eydıküm minel esra iy ya'lemillahü fı kulubiküm hayray yü'tiküm hayram mimma ühıze minküm ve yağfir leküm vallahü ğafurur rahıym
      	 71.	 Ve iy yürıdu hıyaneteke fe kad hanüllahe min kablü fe emkene minhüm vallahü alımün hakım
      	 72.	 İnnelezıne amenu ve haceru ve cahedu bi emvalihim ve enfüsihim fı sebılillahi vellezıne avev ve nesaru ülaike ba'duhüm evliyaü ba'd vellezıne amenu ve lem yühaciru ma leküm miv velayetihim min şey'in hatta yühaciru ve inistensaruküm fid dıni fe aleykümün nasru illa ala kavmim beyneküm ve beynehüm mısak vallahü bi ma ta'melune besıyr
      	 73.	 Vellezıne keferu ba'duhüm evliyaü ba'd illa tef'aluhü tekün fitnetün fel erdı ve fesadün kebır
      	 74.	 Vellezıne amenu ve haceru ve cahedu fı sebilillahi vellezıne avev ve nesaru ülaike hümül mü'minune hakka lehüm mağfiratüv ve rizkun kerım
      	 75.	 Vellezıne amenu mim ba'dü ve haceru ve cahedu meaküm fe ülaike minküm ve ülül erhami ba'duhüm evla bi ba'dın fı kitabillah innellahe bi külli şey'in alım

----------


## bluetone

9. At-Taubah 

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Beraetüm minallahi ve rasulihı ilellezıne ahettüm minel müşrikın
      	 2.	 Fe siyhu fil erdı erbeate eşhüriv va'lemu enneküm ğayru ma'cizillahi ve ennellahe muhzil kafirın
      	 3.	 Ve ezanüm minallahi ve rasulihı ilen nasi yevmel haccil ekberi ennallahe berıüm minel müşrikıne ve rasulüh fe in tübtüm fe hüve hayrul leküm ve in tevelleytüm fa'lemu enneküm ğayru mu'cizillah ve beşşirillezıne keferu bi azabin elım
      	 4.	 İllellezıne ahettüm minle müşrikıne sümme lem yenkusuküm şey'ev ve lem yüzahiru aleyküm ehaden fe etimmu ileyhim ahdehüm ila müddetihim innellahe yühıbbül müttekıyn
      	 5.	 Fe izenselehal eşhürul hurumü faktülül müşrikıne hayüs vecedtümuhüm ve huzuhüm vahsuruhüm vak'udu lehüm külle mersad fe in tabu ve ekamüs salate ve atevüz zekate fe hallu sebılehüm innellahe ğafurur rahıym
      	 6.	 Ve in ehadüm minel müşrikınestecarake fe ecirhü hatta yesmea kelamellahi sümme eblığhu me'meneh zalik bi ennehüm kavmül la ya'lemun
      	 7.	 Keyfe yekunü lil müşrikıne ahdün ındellahi ve ınde rasulihı illellezıne ahettüm ındel mescidil haram fe mestekamu leküm festekıymu lehüm innellahe yühıbbül mütekeyın
      	 8.	 Keyfe ve iy yazheru aleyküm la yerkubu fiküm illevve la zimmeh yürduneküm bi efvahihim ve te'ba kulubühüm ve ekseruhüm fasikun
      	 9.	 İşterav ve ayatillahi semenen kalılen fe saddu an sebılih innehüm sae ma kanu ya'melun
      	 10.	 La yerkubune fı mü'minın illev ve la zimmeh ve laike hümül mu'tedun
      	 11.	 Fe in tabu ve ekamüs salate ve atevüz zekate fe ıhvanüküm fid dın ve nüfassılül ayati le kavmiy ya'lemun
      	 12.	 Ve in nekesu eymanehüm mim ba'di ahdihim ve taanu fı dıniküm fe katilu eimmetel küfri innehüm la eymane lehüm leallehüm yentehun
      	 13.	 Ela tükatilune kavmen nekesu eymanehüm ve hemmu bi ıhracir rasuli ve hüm bedeuküm evvele merrah e tahşevnehüm fellahü ehakku en tahşevhü in küntüm mü'minın
      	 14.	 Katiluhüm yüazzibhümüllahü bi eydıküm ve yuhzihim ve yensurküm aleyhim ve yeşfi sudura kavmim mü'minın
      	 15.	 Ve yüzhib ğayza kulubihim ve yetubüllahü ala mey yeşa' vallahü alımün hakım
      	 16.	 Em hasibtüm en tütraku ve lemma ya'lemillahüllezıne cahedu minküm ve lem yetehızu min dunillahi ve la rasulihı ve lel mü'minıne velıceh vallahü habırum bi ma ta'melun
      	 17.	 Ma kane lil müşrikıne ey ya'müru mesacidellahi şahidıne ala enfüsihm bil küfr ülaike habitat a'malühüm ve fin nari hüm halidun
      	 18.	 İnnema ya'müru mesacidellahi men amene billahi vel yvmil ahıri ve ekames salate ve atez zekate ve lem yahşe illallahe fe asa ülaike ey yekunu minel mühtedın
      	 19.	 E cealtüm sikayetel hacci ve ımaratel mescidil harami ke men amen billahi vel yevmil ahıri ve cahede fı sebılillah la yestevune ındellah vallahü la yehdil kavmez zalimın
      	 20.	 Ellezıne amenu ve haceru ve cahdu fı sebılillahi bi emvalihim ve enfüsihim a'zamü deracetem ındellah ve ülaike hümül faizun
      	 21.	 Yübeşşiruhüm rabbühüm bi rahmetim minhü ve rıdvaniv ve cennatil lehüm fıha neıymüm mükıym
      	 22.	 Halidıne fıha ebeda innellahe ındehu ecrun azıym
      	 23.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu la tettehızu abaeküm ve ıhvaneküm evliyae inistehabbül kküfra alel ıman ve mey yetevellehüm minküm fe ülaike hümüz zalimun
      	 24.	 Kul in kane abaüküm ve ebnaüküm ve ıhvanüküm ve ezvacüküm ve aşıratüküm ve emvalü nıkteraftümuha ve ticaratün tahşevne kesadeha ve mesakinü terdavneha ehabbe ileyküm minallahi ve rasulihı ve cihadin fı sebılihı fe terabbesu hatta ye'tiyallahü bi emrih vallahü la yehdil kavmel fasikıyn
      	 25.	 Le kad nasarakümüllahü fı mevatıne kesırativ ve yevme hıneynin iz a'cebetküm kesratüküm fe lem tuğni anküm şey'ev ve dakat aleykümül erdu bi ma rahubet sümme velleytüm müdbirın
      	 26.	 Sümme enezlellahü sekınetehu ala rasulihı ve alel mü'minıne ve enzele cünudel lem teravha ve azzebellezıne keferu ve zalike cezaül kafirın
      	 27.	 Sümme yetubüllahü min ba'di zalike ala mey yeşa' vallahü ğafurur rahıym
      	 28.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu innemel müşrikun necesün fe la yakrabül mescidel haram ba'de amihim haza ve in hıftüm ayleten fe sevfe yuğnıkümüllahü min fadlihı in şa' innellahe alımün hakım
      	 29.	 Katilüllezıne la yü'minune billahi ve la bil yevmil ahıri ve la yühürrimune ma harremallahü ve rasulühu ve la yedınune dınel hakkı minellezıne utül kitübe hatta yu'tul cizyete ay yediv vehüm sağırun
      	 30.	 Ve kaletil yehudü uzeyrunibnüllahi ve kaletin nesaral mesıhubnüllah zalike kavlühüm bi efvahaham yüdahiune kavlellezıne keferu min kabl katellehümullahü enna yü'fekun
      	 31.	 İttehazu ahbarahüm ve ruhbanehüm erbabem min dunillahi vel mesıhabne meryem ve ma ümiru illa li ya'büdu ilahev vahıda la ilahe illa hu sübhanehu amma yüşrikun
      	 32.	 Yürıdune ey yutfiu nurallahi bi efvahihim ve ye'bellahü illa ey yütimme nurahu ve lev kerihel kafirun
      	 33.	 Hüvellezı ersele rasulehu bil hüda ve dınil hakkı li yuzhirahu aled dıni küllihı ve lev kerihel müşrikun
      	 34.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu inne kesıram minel ahbari ver ruhbani le ye'külune emvalen nasi bil batıli ve yesuddune an sebılillah vellezıne yeknizunez zehebe vel fiddate ve la yünfikuneha fı sebılillahi fe beşşirhüm bi azabin elım
      	 35.	 Yevme yuhma aleyha fı nari cehenneme fe tükva biha cibahühüm ve cünubühüm ve zuhuruhüm haza ma keneztüm li enfüsiküm fe zuku ma küntüm teknizun
      	 36.	 İnne ıddeş şühuri ındellahisna aşera şehran fı kitabillahi yevme halekas semavati vel erda miha erbeatüm hurum zaliked dınül kayyimü fe la tazlimu fıhinne enfüseküm ve katilül müşrikıne kaffeten kema yükatiluneküm kaffeh va'lemu ennallahe meal müttekıyn
      	 37.	 İnnemen nesıü ziyadetün fil küfri yüdallü bihillezıne keferu yühıllünehu amev ve yüharrimunehu amel li yüvatıu ıddete ma harramellahü fe yühıllu ma harremellah züyyine lehüm suü a'malihim vallahü la yehdil kavmel kafirın
      	 38.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu ma leküm iza kıyle lekümünfiru fı sebılillahis sakaltüm ilel ard e radıytüm bil hayatid dünya minel ahırah fe ma metaul hayatid dünya minel ahırah fe ma metaul hayatid dünya fil ahırati illa kalıl
      	 39.	 İlla tenfiru yüazzibküm azaben elımev ve yestebdil kavmen ğayraküm ve la teduruhu şey'a vallahü ala külli şey'in kadır
      	 40.	 İlla tensuruhü fe kad nesarahüllahü iz ahracehüllezıne keferu saniyesneyni iz hüma fil ğayri iz yekül li sahıbihı la tahzen innallahe meana fe enzelellahü sekınetehu aleyhi ve eyyedehu bi cünudil lem teravha ve ceale kelimetellezıne keferus süfla ve kelimetüllahi hiyel ulya vallahü azızün hakım
      	 41.	 İnfiru hıfafev ve sikalev ve cahidu bi emvaliküm ve enfüsiküm fı sebılillah zaliküm hayrul leküm in küntüm ta'lemun
      	 42.	 Lev kane aradan ***ıbev ve seferan kasıdel lettebeuke ve lakim beudet aleyhimüş şükkah ve se yahlifune billahi levisteta'na le haracna meaküm yühlikune enfüsehüm vallahü ya'lemü innehüm le kazibun
      	 43.	 Afallahü ank li me ezinte lehüm hatta yetebeyyene lekellezıne sadeku ve ta'lemel kazibın
      	 44.	 La yeste'zinükellezıne yü'minune billahi vel yevmil ahıri ey yücahidu bi emvalihim ve enfüsihim vallahü alımüm bil müttekıyn
      	 45.	 İnnema yeste'zinükellezıne la yü'minune billahi vel yevmil ahıri vertabet kulubühüm fe hüm fı raybihim yeteraddedun
      	 46.	 Ve lev eradül huruce le eaddu lehu uddetev ve lakin kerihellahümbiasehüm fe sebbetahüm ve kıylek'udu meal kaıdın
      	 47.	 Lev haracu fıküm ma zaduküm illa habalev ve le evdau hılaleküm yebğunekümül fitneh ve fıküm semmaune lehüm vallahü alımüm biz zalimın
      	 48.	 Lekadibteğavül fitnete min kablü ve kallebu lekel ümura hatta cael hakku ve zahera emrullahi vehüm karihun
      	 49.	 Ve minhüm mey yekulü'zel lı ve la teftinnı e la fil fitneti sekatu ve inne cehenneme le mühıytatüm bil kafirın
      	 50.	 İn tüsıbke hasenetün tesü'hüm ve in tüsıbke müsıybetüy yekulu kad ehazna emrana min kablü ve yetevellev vehüm ferihun
      	 51.	 Kul ley yüsıybena illa ma ketebellahü lena hüve mevlana ve alellahi fel yetevekkelil mü'minun
      	 52.	 Kul hel terabbesune bina illa ıhdel husneyeyn ve nahnü neterabbesu biküm ey yüsıybekümüllahü bi azabim min ındihı ev bi eydına fe terabbesu inna meaküm müterabbisun
      	 53.	 Kul enfiku tav'an ev kerhel len yütekabbele minküm inneküm küntüm kavmen fasikıyn
      	 54.	 Ve ma meneahüm en tukbele minhüm nefekatühüm illa ennehüm keferu billahi ve bi rasulihı ve la ye'tunes salate illa vehüm küsala ve la yünfikune illa vehüm karihun
      	 55.	 Fe la tü'cibke emvalühüm ve la evladühüm innema yürıdüllahü li yüazzibehüm biha fil hayatid dünya ve tezheka enfüsühm ve hüm kafirun
      	 56.	 Ve yahlifune billahi innehüm le minküm ve ma hüm minküm ve lakinnehüm kavmüy yefrakun
      	 57.	 Lev yecidune melceen ev meğaratin ev müddehalel le vellev ileyhi vehüm yecmehun
      	 58.	 Ve minhüm mey yelmizüke fis sadekat fe in u'tu minha radu ve il lem yu'tav minha iza hüm yeshatun
      	 59.	 Ve lev ennehüm radu ma atahümlahü ve rasulühu ve kalu hasbünallahü se yü'tınellahü min fadlihı ye rasulühu inna ilallahi rağıbun
      	 60.	 İnnemas sadekatü lil fükarai vel mesakıni vel amilıne aleyha vel müellefeti kulubühüm ve firrikabi vle ğarimıne ve fı sebılillahi vebnis sebıl ferıdatem minallah vallahü alımün hakım
      	 61.	 Ve minhümüllezıne yü'zunen nebiyye ve yekulune hüve üzün kul üzünü hayril leküm yü'minü billahi ve yü'minü lil mü'minıne ve rahmetül lillezıne amenu minküm vellezıne yü'zune rasulellahi lehüm azabün elım
      	 62.	 Yahlifune billahi leküm li yürduküm vallahü ve rasulühu ehakku ey yürduhü in kanu mü'minın
      	 63.	 E lem ya'lemu ennehu mey yühadidillahe ve rasulehu fe enne lehu nara cehenneme haliden fıha zalikel hızyül azıym
      	 64.	 Yahzerul münafikune en tünezzele aleyhim suratün tünebbiühüm bi ma fı kulubihim kulistehziu innellahe muhricüm ma tahzerun
      	 65.	 Ve lein seeltehüm le yekulünne innema künna nehudu ve nel'ab kul e billahi ve ayatihı ve rasulihı küntüm testehziun
      	 66.	 La ta'teziru kad kefartüm ba'de ımaniküm in na'fü an taifetim minküm nüazzib taifetem bi ennehüm kanu mücrimın
      	 67.	 El münafikun vel münafikatü ba'duhüm min ba'd ye'mürune bil münkeri ve yenhevne anil ma'rufi ve yakbidune eydiyehüm nesüllahe fe nesiyehüm innel münafikıyne hümül fasikun
      	 68.	 Veadellahül münafikıyne vel münafikati vel küffara nara cehenneme halidıne fıha hiye hasbühüm ve leanehümüllah ve lehüm azabüm mükıym
      	 69.	 Kellezıne min kabliküm kanu eşedde minküm kuvvetev ve eksera emvalev ve evlada festemteu bi halakıhim festemta'tüm bi halaıküm kemestem teallazıne min kabliküm bi halakıhüm ve hudtüm kellezı hadu ülaike habitat a'malühüm fid dünya vel ahırah ve ülaike hümül hasirun
      	 70.	 E lem ye'tihim nebüllezıne min kablihim kavmi nuhıv ve adiv ve semude ve kavmi ibrahıme ve ashabi medyene vel mü'tefikat etethüm rusülühüm bil beyyinat fe ma kanellahü li yazlimehüm ve lakin kanu enfüsehüm yazlimun
      	 71.	 Vel mü'minune vel mü'miratü ba'duhüm evliyaü ba'd ye'mürune bil ma'rufi ve yenhevne anil münkeri ve yükıymunes salate ve yü'tunez zekate ve yütıy'unellahe ve rasuleh ülaike se yerhamühümüllah innellaha azızün hakım
      	 72.	 Veadellahül mü'minıne vel mü'minati cennatin tecrı min tahtihel enharu halidıne fıha ve mesakine teyyibeten fı cennati adn ve rıdvanüm minallahi ekber zalike hüvel fevzül azıym
      	 73.	 Ya eyyühen nebiyyü cahidil küffara vel münafikıyne vağluz aleyhim ve me'vahüm cehennem ve bi'sel mesıyr
      	 74.	 Yahlifune billahi ma kalu ve le kad kalu kelimetel küfri ve keferu ba'de islamihim ve hemmu bi ma lem yenalu ve ma nekamu illa en ağnahümüllahü ve rasulühu min fadlih fe iy yetubu yekü hayral lehüm ve iy yetevellev yüazzibhümüllahü azaben elımen fid dünya vel ahırah ve ma lehüm fil erdı miv veliyyiv ve la nasıyr
      	 75.	 Ve minhüm men ahedellahe le in atana min fadlihı le nessaddekanne ve le nekunenne mines salihıyn
      	 76.	 Felemma atahüm min fadlihı behılu bihı ve tevellev ve hüm mu'ridun
      	 77.	 Fe a'kabehüm nifakan fı kulubihim ila yevmi yelkavnehu bi ma ahlefüllahe ma veaduhü ve bi ma kanu yekzibun
      	 78.	 E lem ya'lemu ennellahe ya'lemü sirrahüm ve necvahüm ve ennellahe allamül ğuyub
      	 79.	 Ellezıne yelmizunel mütteavviıyne minel mü'minıne fis sadekati vellezıne la yecidune illa cühdehüm fe yesharune minhüm sehırallahü minhüm ve lehüm azabün elım
      	 80.	 İstağfir lehüm ev la testağfir lehüm in testağfir lehüm seb'ıyne merraten fe ley yağfirallahü lehüm zalike bi ennehüm keferu billahi ve rasulih vallahü la yehdil kavmel fasikıyn
      	 81.	 Ferihal mühallefune bi mak'adihim hılafe rasulillahi ve kerehu ey yücahidu bi emvalihim ve enfüsihim fı sebılillahi ve kalu la tenfiru fil harr kul naru cehenneme eşddü harra lev kanu yefkahun
      	 82.	 Fel yadhaku kalılev vel yebku kezıra cezaem bi ma kanu yeksibun
      	 83.	 Fe ir raceakellahü ila taifetim minhüm feste'zenuke lil huruci fe kul len tahrucu meıye ebedev ve len tükatilu meıye adüvva inneküm radıytüm bil kuudi evvele merratin fak'udu meal halifın
      	 84.	 Ve la tüsalli ala ehadim minhüm mate ebedev ve la tekum ala kabrih innehüm keferu billahi ve rasulihı ve matu ve hüm fasikun
      	 85.	 Ve la tu'cibke emvalühüm ve evladühüm innema yürıdüllahü ey yüazzibehüm biha fid dünya ve tezheka enfüsühüm ve hüm kafirun
      	 86.	 Ve iza ünzilet suratün en aminu billahi ve cahidu mea rasulihiste'zeneke ülüt tavli minhüm ve kalu zerna neküm meal kaıdın
      	 87.	 Radu bi ey yekunu meal havalifi ve tubia ala kulubihim fehüm la yefkahun
      	 88.	 Lakinir rasulü vellezıne amenu meahu cahedu bi emvalihim ve enfüsihim ve ülaike lehümül hayratü ve ülaikehümül müflihun
      	 89.	 Eaddellahü lehüm cennati tecrı min tahtihel enharu halidıne fıha zalikel fevzül azıym
      	 90.	 Ve cael müazzirune minel a'rabi li yü'zene lehüm ve kaadellezıne kezebüllahe ve rasuleh se yüsıybüllezıne keferu minhüm azabün elım
      	 91.	 Leyse aled duafai ve la alel merda ve la alellezıne la yecidune me yünfikune haracün iza nesahu lillahi ve rasulih ma alel muhsinıne min sebıl vallahü ğafurur rahıym
      	 92.	 Ve la alellezıne iza ma etevke li tahmilehüm kulte la ecidü ma ahmilüküm aleyhi tevellev ve a'yünühüm tefıdu mined dem'ı hazenen ella yecidu ma yünfikun
      	 93.	 İnnemes sebılü alellezıne yeste'zinuneke ve hüm ağniya' radu bi ey yekunu meal havalifi ve tabeallahü ala kulubihim fehüm la ya'lemun
      	 94.	 Ya'tezirune ilyküm iza raca'tüm ileyhim kul la ta'teziru len nü'mine leküm kad nebbeenellahü min ahbariküm ve se yerallahü ameleküm ve rasulühu sümme türaddune ila alimil ğaybi veş şehadeti fe yünebbiüküm bi ma küntüm ta'melun
      	 95.	 Se yahlifune billahi leküm izenkalebtüm ileyhim li tu'ridu anhüm fe a'ridu anhüm innehüm ricsüv ve me'vahüm cehennem cezaem bi ma kanu yeksibun
      	 96.	 Yahlifune leküm li terdav anhüm fe in terdav anhüm fe innellahe la yerda anil kavmil fasikıyn
      	 97.	 El a'rabü eşeddü küfrav ve nifakav ve ecderu ella ya'lemu hudude ma enzelellahü ala rasulih vallahü alımün hakım
      	 98.	 Ve minel a'rabi mey yettehızü ma yünfiku mağramev ve yeterabbesu bikümüd devair aleyhim dairatüs sev' vallahü semıun alım
      	 99.	 Ve minel a'rabi mey yü'minü billahi vel yevmil ahıri ve yettehızü ma yünfiku kurubatin ındellahi ve salevatir rasul ela inneha kurbetül lehüm se yüdhılühümüllahü fı rahmetih innellahe ğafurur rahıym
      	 100.	 Ves sabikunel evvelune minel mühacirıne vel ensari vellezınettebeuhüm bi ıhsanir radıyallahü anhüm ve radu anhü ve eadde lehüm cennatin tecrı tahtehel enharu halidıne fıha ebeda zalikel fevzül azıym
      	 101.	 Ve mimmen havleküm minel a'rabi münafikun ve min ehlil medıneti meradu alen nifakı la ta'lemühüm nahnü na'lemühüm se nüazzibühüm merrateyni sümme yüraddune ila azabin azıym
      	 102.	 Ve aharuna'terafu bi zünubbihim haletu amelen salihav ve ahara seyyia asellahü ey yetube aleyhim innellahe ğafurur rahıym
      	 103.	 Huz min emvalihim sadekaten tütahhiruhüm ve tüzekkıhim biha ve salli aleyhim inne salateke sekenül lehüm vallahü semıun alım
      	 104.	 E lem ya'lemu ennellahe hüve yakbelüt tevbete an ıbadihı ve ye'huzüs sadekati ve ennellahe hüvet tevvabür rahıym
      	 105.	 Ve kulı'melu fe se yerallahü ameleküm ve rasulühu vel mü'minun ve se türaddune ila alimil ğaybi veş şehadeti fe yünebbiüküm bi ma küntüm ta'melun
      	 106.	 Ve aharune mürcevne li emrillahi imma yüazzibühüm ve imma yetubü aleyhim vallahü alımün hakım
      	 107.	 Vellezınettehazu mesciden dırarav ve küfrav ve tefrıkam beynel mü'minıne ve irsadel li men habellahe ve rasulehu min kabl ve le yahlifünne in eradna illel husna vallahü yeşhedü innehüm le kazibun
      	 108.	 La tekum fıhi ebeda le mescidün üssise alet takva min evveli yevmin ehakku en tekume fıh fıhi ricalüy yühıbbune ey yetetahheru vallahü yühıbbül müttahhirın
      	 109.	 E fe men essese bünyanehu ala katva minallahi ve rıdvanin hayrun em men essese bünyanehu ala şefacürufin harin fenhara bihı fı nari cehennem vallahü la yehdil havmez zalimın
      	 110.	 La yezalü bünyanühümlezı benev rıbeten fı kulubihim illa en tekattaa kulubühüm yallahü alımün hakım
      	 111.	 İnnellaheştera minel mü'minıne enfüshehüm ve emvalehüm bi enne lehümül cenneh yükatilune fı sebılillahi fe yaktülune ve yuktelune va'den aleyhi hakkan fit tevrati vel incıli vel kur'an ve men evfa bi ahdihı festebşiru bi bey'ıkümlezı bay'tüm bih ve zalike hümvel fevzül azıym
      	 112.	 Ettaibunel abidunel hamidunes saihuner rakiunes sacidunel amirune bil ma'rufi ven nahune anil mümkeri vel hafizune li hududillah ve beşşiril mü'minın
      	 113.	 Ma kane lin nebiyyi vellezıne amenu ey yestağfiru lil müşrikıne velev kanu ülı kurba mim ba'di ma tebeyyene lehüm ennehüm ashabül cehıym
      	 114.	 Ve ma kanestiğfaru ibrahıme li ebıhi illa am mev'ıdetiv veadeha iyyah felemma tebeyyene lehu ennehu adüvvül lilhahi teberrae minh inne ibrahıme le evvahün halım
      	 115.	 Ve ma kanellahü li yüdılle kavmem ba'de iz hedahüm hatta yübeyyine lehüm ma yettekun innellahe bi külli şey'in alım
      	 116.	 İnnellahe lehu mülküs semavati vel ard yuhyı ve yümıt ve ma leküm min dunillahi miv veliyyiv ve la nasıyr
      	 117.	 Le kad tabellahü alen nebiyyi vel mühacirıne vel ensarillezınettebeuhü fı saatil usrati mim ba'di ma kade yezığu kulubü ferıkım minhüm sümme tabe aleyhim innehu bihim raufür rahıym
      	 118.	 Ve ales selasetillezıne hulifu hatta iza dakat aleyhimül erdu bi ma rahubet ve dakat aleyhim enfüsühüm ve zannu el la melcee minallahi illa ileyh sümme tabe aleyhim li yetubu innellahe hüvet tevvabür rahıym
      	 119.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenüttekullahe ve kunu meas sadikıyn
      	 120.	 Ma kane li ehlil medıneti ve men havlehüm minel a'rabi ey yetehallefu ar rasulillahi ve la yerğabu bi enfüsihim an nefsih zalike bi ennehüm la yüsıybühüm zameüv ve la nesabü v ve la mahmesatün fı sebılillahi ve la yetaune mevtıey yeğıyzul küffara ve la yenalune min adüvvin neylen illa kütibe lehüm bihı amelün salıh innellahe la yüdıy'u ecral muhsinın
      	 121.	 Ve la yünfikune nefekaten sağıyratev ve la kebıratev ve la kebıratev ve la yaktaune vadiyen illa kütibe lehüm li yecziyehümullahü ahsene ma kanu ya'melun
      	 122.	 Ve ma kanel mü'minune li yenfiru kaffeh fe lev la nefera min külli firkatim minhüm taifetül li yetefekkahu fid dıni ve li yünziru kavmehüm iza raceu ileyhim leallehüm yahzerun
      	 123.	 Ya eyyühellezıne amenu katilüllezıne yaluneküm minel küffari vel yecidu fıküm ğılzah va'lemu ennallahe meal müttekıyn
      	 124.	 Ve iza ma ünzilet zuratün fe minhüm mey yekulü eyyüküm zadethü hazihı ımana fe emmellezıne amenu fe zadethüm ımanev vehüm yestebşirun
      	 125.	 Ve emmellezıne fı kulubihim meradnu fe zadethüm ricsen ila ricsihim ve matu ve hüm kafirun
      	 126.	 E ve la yeravne ennehüm yüftenune fı külli amim merraten ev merrateyni sümme la yetubune ve la hüm yezzekkerun
      	 127.	 Ve iza ma ünzilet suratün nezara ba'duhüm ila ba'd hel yeraküm min ehadin sümmensarafu sarafellahü kulubehüm bi ennehüm kavmül la yefkahun
      	 128.	 Le kad caeküm rasulüm min enfüsiküm azızün aleyhi ma anittüm harısun aleyküm bil mü'minıne raufür rahıym
      	 129.	 Fe in tevellev fe kul hasbiyallahü la ilahe illa hu aleyhi tevekkeltü ve hüve rabbül arşil azıym

----------


## bluetone

10. Yunus 

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Elif lam ra tilke ayatül kitabil hakım
      	 2.	 E kane linnasi aceben en evhayna ila racülim minhüm en enzirin nase ve beşşirillezıne amenu enne lehüm kademe sıdkın ınde rabbihim kalel kafirune inne haza le sahırum mübın
      	 3.	 İnne rabbe kümüllahüllezı halekas semavati vel erda fı sitteti eyyamin sümmesteva alel arşi yüdebbirul emr ma min şefıın illa mim ba'di iznih zalikümüllahü rabbüküm fa'büduh efela tezekkerun
      	 4.	 İleyhi merciuküm cemıa va'dellahi hakka innehu yebdeül halka sümme yüıydühu li yecziyellezıne amenu ve amilus salihati bil kıst vellezıne keferu lehüm şerabüm min hamımiv ve azabün elımüm bima kanu yekfürun
      	 5.	 Hüvellezı cealeş şemse dıyaev vel kamera nurav ve kadderahu menazile li ta'lemu adedes sinıne vel hısab ma halekallahü zalike illa bil hakk yüfassılül ayati li kavmiy ya'lemun
      	 6.	 İnne fıhtilafil leyli ven nehari ve ma halekallahü fis semavati vel erdı le ayatil li kavmiy yettekun
      	 7.	 İnnellezıne la yercune likaena ve radu bil hayatid dünya vatmeennu biha vellezıne hüm an ayatina ğafilun
      	 8.	 Ülaike me'vahümün naru bima kanu yeksibun
      	 9.	 İnnellezıne amenu ve amilus salihati yehdıhim rabbühüm bi ımanihim tecrı min tahtihimül enharu fı cennatin neıym
      	 10.	 Da'vahüm fıha sübhanekellahümme ve tehıyyetühüm fıha selam ve ahıru da'vahüm enil hamdü lillahi rabbil alemın
      	 11.	 Ve lev yüaccilüllahü lin nasiş şerratı'calehüm bil hayri le kudiye ileyhim ecelühüm fe nezerullezıne la yercune likaena fı tuğyanihim ya'mehun
      	 12.	 Ve iza messel insaned durru deanna li cembihı ev kaıden ev kaima felemma keşefna anhü durrahu merra keel lem yed'una ila durrim messeh kezalike züyyine lil müsrifıne ma kanu ya'melun
      	 13.	 Ve le kad ehleknel kurune min kabilküm lemma zalemu ve caethüm rusülühüm bil beyyinati ve ma kanu li yü'minu kezalike neczil kavmel mücrimın
      	 14.	 Sümme cealnaküm halaife fil erdı mim ba'dihim li nenzura keyfe ta'melun
      	 15.	 Ve iza tütla aleyhim ayatüna beyyinatin kalellezıne la yercune likaene'ti bi kur'anin ğayri haza ev beddilh kul ma yekunü lı en übeddilehu min tilkai nefsı in ettebiu illa ma yuha ileyy innı ehafü in asaytü rabbı azabe yevmin azıym
      	 16.	 Kul lev şaellahü ma televtühu aleyküm ve la edraküm bihı fe kad lebistü fıküm umüram min kablih e fela ta'kılun
      	 17.	 Fe men azlemü mimmeniftera alellahi keziben ev kezzebe vi ayatih innehu la yüflihul mücrimun
      	 18.	 Ve ya'büdune min dunillahi ma la yedurruhüm ve la yenfeuhüm ve yekulune haülai şüfeaüna ındellah kul etünebbiunellahe bima la ya'lemü fis semavati ve la fil ard sübhanehu ve teala amma yaşrikun
      	 19.	 Ve ma kanen nasü illa ümmetev vahıdeten fahtelefu ve lev la kelimetün sebekat mir rabbike le kudiye beynehüm fıma fıhi yahtelifun
      	 20.	 Ve yekulune lev la ünzile aleyhi ayetüm mir rabbih fe kul innemel ğaybü lillahi fentezıru innı meaküm minel müntezırın
      	 21.	 Ve iza ezaknen nase rahmetem mim ba'di darrae messethüm iza lehüm merun fı ayatina kulillahü esrau mekra inne rusülena yektübune ma temkürun
      	 22.	 Hüvellezı yüseyyiruküm fil berri vel bahr hatta iza küntüm fil fülk ve cerayne bihim bi rıyhın tayyibetiv ve ferihu biha caetha rıhun asıfüv ve caehümül mevcü min külli mekaniv ve zannu ennehüm ühıyta bihim deavüllahe muhlisıyne lehüd dın lein enceytena min hazihı le nekunenne mineş şakirın
      	 23.	 Felemma encahüm izahüm yebğune fil erdı bi ğayril hakk ya eyyühennasü innema bağyüküm ala enfüsiküm metaal hayatid dünya sümme ileyna merciuküm fe nünebbiüküm bima küntüm ta'melun
      	 24.	 İnnema meselül hayatid dünya ke main enzelnahü mines semai fahteleta bihı nebatül erdı mimma ye'külün nasü vel en'am hatta iza ehazetil erdu zuhrufeha vezzeyyenet ve zanne ehlüha ennehüm kadirune aleyha etaha emruna leylen ev neharan fe cealnaha hasıyden ke el lem tağne bil ems kezalike nüfessılül ayati li kavmiy yetefekkerun
      	 25.	 Vallahü yed'u ila daris selam ve yehdı mey yeşaü ila sıratım müstekıym
      	 26.	 Lillezıne ahsenül husna ve ziyadeh ve la yerheku vücuhehüm kateruv ve la zilleh ülaike ashabül cenneh hüm fıha halidun
      	 27.	 Vellezıne kesebüs seyyiati cezaü seyyietim bi misliha ve terhekuhüm zilleh ma lehüm minellahi min asım keennema uğşiyet vücuhühüm kıtaam minel leyli muslima ülaike ashabün nar hüm fıha halidun
      	 28.	 Ve yevme nahşüruhüm cemıan sümme nekulü lillezıne eşraku mekaneküm entüm ve şürakaüküm fe zeyyelna beynehüm ve kale şürakaühüm ma küntüm iyyana ta'büdun
      	 29.	 Fe kefa billahi şehıdem beynena ve beyneküm in künna an ıbadetiküm leğafilın
      	 30.	 Hünalike teblu küllü nefsim ma eslefet ve ruddu ilellahi mevlahümül hakkı ve dalle anhüm ma kanu yefterun
      	 31.	 Kul mey yerzükuküm mines semai vel erdı emmey yemliküs sem'a vel ebsara ve mey yuhricül hayye minle miyyiti ve yuhricül meyyite minel hayyi ve mey yüdebbirul emr fe seyekulunellah fe kul efela tettekun
      	 32.	 Fe zalikümüllahü rabbükümülhakk fe maza ba7del hakkı illed dalal fe enna tusrafun
      	 33.	 Kezalike hakkat kelimetü rabbike alellezıne feseku ennehüm la yü'minun
      	 34.	 Kul hel min şürakaiküm mey yebdeül halka sümme yüıydüh kulillahü yebdeül halkü sümme yüıydühu fe enna tü'fekun
      	 35.	 Kul hel min şürakaiküm mey yehdı ilel hakk kulillahü yehdı lil hakk e fe mey yehdı ilel hakkı ehakku ey yüttebea emmel la yehiddı illa ey yühda fe ma leküm keyfe tahkümun
      	 36.	 Ve ma yettebiu ekseruhüm illa zanna innez zanne la yuğnı minel hakkı şey'a innellahe alımüm bima yef'alun
      	 37.	 Ve ma kane hazel kur'anü ey yüftera min dunillahi ve lakin tasdıkallezı beyne yedeyhi ve tefsıylel kitabi la raybe fıhi mir rabbil alemın
      	 38.	 Em yekulunefterah kul fe'tu bi suratim mislihı ved'u menisteta'tüm min dunillahi in küntüm sadikıyn
      	 39.	 Bel kezzebu bima lem yühıytu bi ılmihı ve lemma ye'tihim te'vılüh kezalike kezzebellezıne min kablihim fenzur keyfe kane akıbetüz zalimın
      	 40.	 Ve minhüm mey yü'minü bihı ve minhüm mel la yü'minü bih ve rübbüke a'lemü bil müfsidın
      	 41.	 Ve in kezzebuke fe kul lı amelı ve leküm amelüküm entüm berıune mimma a'melü ve ene berıüm mimma ta'melun
      	 42.	 Ve minhüm mey yestemiune ileyk e fe ente tüsmius summe ve lev kanu la ya'kılun
      	 43.	 Ve minhüm mey yenzuru ileyk e fe ente tehdil umye ve lev kanu la yübsırun
      	 44.	 İnnellahe la yazlimün nase şey'ev ve lakinnen nase enfüsehüm yazlimun
      	 45.	 Ve yevme yahşüruhüm keel lem yelbesu illa saatem minen nehar iyetearafune beynehüm kad hasirallezıne kezzebu bi likaillahi ve ma kanu mühtedın
      	 46.	 Ve imma nüriyenneke ba'dallezı neıdühüm ev neteveffeyenneke fe ileyna merciuhüm sümmellahü şehıdün ala ma yef'alun
      	 47.	 Ve likülli ümmetir rasul fe iza cae rasulühüm kudiye beynehüm bil kıstı ve hüm la yuzlemun
      	 48.	 Ve yekulune meta hazel va'dü in küntüm sadikıyn
      	 49.	 Kul la emlikü li nefsı darrav ve la nef'an illa ma şaellah likülli ümmetinecel iza cae ecelühüm fe la yeste'hırune saatev ve la yestakdimun
      	 50.	 Kul eraeytüm in etaküm azabühu beyaten ev neharam maza yesta'cilü minhül mücrimun
      	 51.	 E sümme iza ma vekaa amentüm bih al ane ve kad küntüm bihı testa'cilun
      	 52.	 Sümme kıyle lillezıne zalemu zuku azabel huld hel tüczevne illa bima küntüm teksibun
      	 53.	 Ve yestembiuneke ehakkun hu kul ı ve rabbı innehu lehakkuv ve ma entüm bi mu'cizın
      	 54.	 Ve lev enne li külli nefsin zalemet ma fil erdı leftedet bih ve eserrun nedamete lemma raevül azab ve kudiye beynehüm bil kıstı ve hüm la yuzlemun
      	 55.	 E la inne lillahi ma fis semavati vel ard e la inne va'dellahi hakkuv ve lakinne ekserahüm la ya'lemun
      	 56.	 Hüve yuhyı ve yümıtü ve ileyhi türceun
      	 57.	 Ya eyyühen nasü kad caetküm mev'ızatüm mir rabbiküm ve şifaül lima fis suduri ve hüdev ve rahmetül lil mü'minın
      	 58.	 Kul bi fadlillahi ve bi rahmetihı fe bi zalike felyefrahu hüve hayrum mimma yecmeun
      	 59.	 Kul e raeytüm ma enzelellahü leküm mir rizkın fe cealtüm minhü haramev ve halala kul allahü ezine leküm em alellahi tefterun
      	 60.	 Ve ma zannüllezıne yefterune alellahil kezibe yevmel kıyameh innellahe lezu fadlin alen nasi ve lakinne ekserahüm la yeşkürun
      	 61.	 Ve ma tekunü fı şe'niv ve ma tetlu minhü min kur'aniv ve la ta'melune min amelin illa künna aleyküm şühuden iz tüfıdune fıh ve ma ya'zübü ar rabbike mim miskali zirratin fil erdı ve la fis semai ve la asğara min zalike ve la ekbera illa fı kitabim mubın
      	 62.	 E la inne evliyaellahi la havfün aleyhim ve la hüm yahzenun
      	 63.	 Ellezıne amenu ve kanu yettekun
      	 64.	 Lehümül büşra fil hayated dünya ve fil ahırah la tebdıle li kelimatillah zalike hüvel fevzül azıym
      	 65.	 Ve la yahzünke kavlühüm innel ızzete lillahi cemıa hüves semıul alım
      	 66.	 E la inne lillahi men fis semavati ve men fil ard ve ma yettebiullezıne yed'une min dunillahi şüraka' iy yettebiune illez zanne ve in hüm illa yahrusun
      	 67.	 Hüvellezı ceale lekümül leyle li zalike le ayatil li kavmiy yesmeun
      	 68.	 Kalüttehazellahü veleden sübhaneh hüvel ğaniyy lehu ma fis semavati ve ma fil ard in ındeküm min sültanim bi haza e tekulune alellahi ma la ta'lemun
      	 69.	 Kul innillezıne yefterune alellahil kezibe la yüflihun
      	 70.	 Metaun fid dünya sümme ileyna merciuhum sümme nüzıkuhümül azabeş şedıde bima kanu yekfürun
      	 71.	 Vetlü aleyhim nebee nuh iz kale li kavmihı ya kavmi in kane kebüra aleyküm mekamı ve tezkırıı bi ayatillahi fe alellahi tevekkeltü fe ecmiu emraküm ve şürakaeküm sümme la yekün emruküm ve şürakaeküm sümme la yekün emruküm aleyküm ğummeten sümmakdu ileyye ve la tünzırun
      	 72.	 Fe in tevelleytüm fe ma seeltüküm mir ecrv in ecriye illa alellahi ve ümirtü en ekune minel müslimın
      	 73.	 Fe kezzebuhü fe necceynahü ve min meahu fil fülki ve cealnahüm halaife ve ağraknellezıne kezzebu bi ayatina fenzur keyfe kane akıbetül münzerın
      	 74.	 Sümme beasna mim ba'dihı rusülen ila kavmihim fe cauhüm bil beyyinati fe ma kanu li yü'minu bima kezzebu bihı min kabl kezalike natbeu ala kulubil mu'tedın
      	 75.	 Sümme beasna mim ba'dihim musa ve harune ila fir'avne ve meleihı bi ayatina festekberu ve kanu kavmem mücrimın
      	 76.	 Fe lemma caehümül hakku min ındina kalu inne haza le sıhrum mübın
      	 77.	 Kale musa e tekulune lil hakkı lemma caeküm e sıhrun haza ve la yüflihus sahırun
      	 78.	 Kalu e ci'tena li telfitena amma vecedna aleyhi abaena ve tekune lekümel kibriyaü fil ard ve ma nahnü leküma bi mü'minın
      	 79.	 Ve kale fir'avnü'tunı bi külli sahırin alım
      	 80.	 Felemma caes seharatü kale lehüm musa elku ma entüm mülkun
      	 81.	 Fe lemma elkav kale musa ma ci'tüm bihis sıhr innellahe seyübtılüh innellahe la yuslihu amelel müfsidın
      	 82.	 Ve yühıkkullahül hakka bi kelimatihı ve lev kerihel mücrimun
      	 83.	 Fe ma amene li musa illa zürriyyetüm min kavmihı ala havfim min fir'avne ve meleihim ey yeftinehüm ve inne fir'avne lealin fil ard ve innehu le minel müsrifın
      	 84.	 Ve kale musa ya kavmi in küntüm amentüm billahi fealleyhi tevekkelu in küntüm müslimın
      	 85.	 Fe kalu alellahi tevekkelna rabbena la tec'alna fitnetel lil kavmiz zalimın
      	 86.	 Ve neccina bi rahmetike minel kavmil kafirun
      	 87.	 Ve evhayna ila musa ve ehıyhi en tebevvea likavmiküma bi mısra büyutev vec'alu büyuteküm kıbletev ve ekıymus salah ve beşşiril mü'minın
      	 88.	 Ve kale musa rabbena inneke ateyte fir'avne ve melehu zınetev ve emvalen fil hayetid dünya rabbena li yüdıllu an sebılik rabbenatmis ala emvalihim veşdüd ala kulubihim fe la yü'minu hatta yeravül azabel elım
      	 89.	 Kale kad ücıbet da'vetüküma festekıyma ve la tettebianni sebılellezıne la ya'lemun
      	 90.	 Ve cavezna bi benı israilil bahra fe etbeahüm fir'avnü ve cünudühu bağyev ve adva hatta iza edrakehül ğaraku kale amentü ennehu la ilahe illezı amenet bihı benu israile ve ene minel müslimın
      	 91.	 Al ane ve kad asayte kablü ve künte minel müfsidın
      	 92.	 Fel yevme nüneccıke bi bedenike li tekune limen halfeke ayeh ve inne kesıram minen nasi an ayatina le ğafilun
      	 93.	 Ve le kad bevve'na benı israıle mübevvee sıdkıv ve razaknahüm minet tayyibat femahtelefu hatta caehümül ılm inne rabbeke yakdıy beynehüm yevmel kıyameti fıma kanu fıhi yahtelifun
      	 94.	 Fe in künte fı şekkim mimma enzelna ileyke fes'elillezıne yakraunel kitab min kablike le kad caekel hakku mir rabbike fe la tekununne minel mümterın
      	 95.	 Ve la tekunenne minellezıne kezzebu bi ayatillahi fe tekune minel hasirın
      	 96.	 İnnellezıne hakkat aleyhim kelimetü rabbike la yü'minun
      	 97.	 Ve lev caethüm küllü ayetin hatta yeravül azabel elım
      	 98.	 Fe lev la kanet karyetün amenet fe nefealna ımanüha illa kavme yunüs lemma amenu keşefna anhüm azabel hızyi fil hayatid dünya ve metta'nahüm ila hıyn
      	 99.	 Ve lev şae rabbüke le amene men fil erdı küllühüm cemıa e fe ente tükrihün nase hatta yekunu mü'minın
      	 100.	 Ve ma kane li nefsin en tü'mine illa bi iznillah ve yec'alür ricse alellezıne la ya'kılun
      	 101.	 Kulinzuru maza fis semavati vel ard ve ma tuğnil ayatü ven nüzüru an kavmil la yü'minun
      	 102.	 Fe hel yentezırune illa misle eyyamillezıne halev min kablihim kul fentezuru innı meaküm minel müntezırın
      	 103.	 Sümme nüneccı rusülena vellezıne amenü kezalik hakkan aleyna nüncil mü'minın
      	 104.	 Kul ya eyyühen nasü in küntüm fı şekkim min dını fe la a'büdüllezıne ta'büdune min dunillahi ve lakin a'büdüllahellezı yeteveffaküm ve ümirtü en ekune minel mü'minun
      	 105.	 Ve en ekım vecheke lid dıni hanıfa ve la tekunenne minel müşrikın
      	 106.	 Ve la ted'u min dunillahi ma la yenfeuke ve la yedurruk fe in fealte fe inneke izem minez zalimın
      	 107.	 Ve iy yemseskellahü bi durrin fe la kaşife lehu illa hu ve iy yüridke bi hayrin fe la radde li fadlih yüsıybü bihı mey yeşaü min ıbadih ve hüvel ğafurur rahıym
      	 108.	 Kul ya eyyühen nasü kad caekümül hakku mir rabbiküm fe menihteda fe innema yehtedı li nefsih ve men dalle fe innema yehtedı li nefsih ve men dalle fe innema yedıllü aleyha ve ma ene aleyküm bi vekıl
      	 109.	 Vettebı'ma yuha ileyke vasbir hatta yahkümellah ve hüve hayrul hakimın

----------


## bluetone

11. Hud 

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Elif lam ra kitabün uhkimet ayatühu sümme füssılet mil ledün hakımin habır
      	 2.	 Ella ta'büdu illellah innenı leküm minhü nezıruv ve beşır
      	 3.	 Ve enistağfiru rabbeküm sümme tubu ileyhi yümettı'küm metaan hasenen ila ecelim müsemmev ve yü'ti külle zı fadlin fadleh ve in tevellev fe innı ehafü aleyküm azabe yevmin kebır
      	 4.	 İlellahi merciuküm ve hüve ala külli şey'in kadır
      	 5.	 E la ninehüm yesunu sudurahüm li yestahfu minh e la hıyne yestağşune siyabehüm ya'lemü ma yüsirrune ve ma yu'linun innehu alımüm bi zatis sudur
      	 6.	 Ve ma min dabbetin fil erdı illa alellahi rizkuha ve ya'lemü müstekarraha ve müstevdeaha küllün fı kitabim mübın
      	 7.	 Ve hüvellezı halekas semavati vel erda fı sitteti eyyamiv ve kane arşühu alel mai li yeblüveküm eyyüküm ahsenü amela ve le in kulte inneküm meb'usune mim ba'dil mevti le yekulennellezıne keferu in haza illa sıhrum mübın
      	 8.	 Ve le in ehharna anhümül azabe ila ümmetim ma'dudetil le yekulünne ma yahbisüh e la yevme ye'tıhim leyse masrufen anhüm ve haka bihim ma kanu bihı yestehziun
      	 9.	 Ve lein ezaknel insane minna rahmeten sümme neza'naha minh innehu leyeusün kefur
      	 10.	 Ve lein ezaknahü na'mae ba'de darrae messethü le yekulenne zehebes seyyiatü annı innehu le ferihun fe hur
      	 11.	 İllellezıne saberu ve amilus salihat ülaike lehüm mağfiratüv ve ecrun kebır
      	 12.	 Fe lealleke tarikum ba'da ma yuha ileyke ve daikum bihı sadruke ey yekulu lev la ünzile aleyhi kenzün ev cae meahu melek innema ente nezır vallahü ala külli şey'iv vekıl
      	 13.	 Em yekulunefterah kul fe'tu bi aşri süverim mislihı müfterayativ ved'u menisteta'tüm min dunillahi in küntüm sadikıyn
      	 14.	 Fe illem yestecıbu leküm fa'lemu ennema ünzile bi ılmillahi ve el la ilahe illa hu fe hel entüm müslimun
      	 15.	 Men kane yürıdül hayated dünya ve zıneteha nüveffi ileyhim a'malehüm fıha ve hüm fıha la yübhasun
      	 16.	 Ülaikellezıne leyse lehüm fil ahırati illen nar ve habita ma saneu fıha ve batılüm ma kanu ya'm'lun
      	 17.	 E fe men kane ala beyyinetim mir rabbihı ve yetluhü şahidüm minhü ve min kablihı kitabü musa imamev ve rahmeh ülaike yü'minune bih ve mey yekfür bihı minel ahzabi fen naru mev'ıdüh fe la tekü fı miryetim minhü innehül hakku mir rabbike ve lakinne ekseran nasi la yü'minun
      	 18.	 Ve men azlemü mimmeniftera alellahi keziba ülaike yu'radune ala rabbihim ve yekulül eşhadü haülaillezıne kezebu ala rabbihim e la la'netüllahi alez zalimın
      	 19.	 Ellezıne yesuddune an sebılillahi ve yebğuneha ıveca ve hüm bil ahırati hüm kafirun
      	 20.	 Ülaike lem yekunu mu'cizıne fil erdı ve ma kane lehüm min dunillahi min evliya' yüdaafü lehümül azabv ma kanu yestetıy'unes sem'a ve ma kanu yübsırun
      	 21.	 Ülaikellezıne hasiru enfüsehüm ve dalle anhüm ma kanu yefterun
      	 22.	 La cerame ennehüm fil ahırati hümül ahserun
      	 23.	 İnnellezıne amenu ve amilus salihati ve ahbetu ila rabbihim ülaike ashabül cenneh hüm fıha halidun
      	 24.	 Meselül ferıkayni kel a'ma vel esammi vel baıyri ves semiy' hel yesteviyani mesela e fe la tezekkerun
      	 25.	 Ve le kad erselna nuhan ila kamihı innı leküm nezırum mübın
      	 26.	 El la ta'büdu illellah innı ehafü aleyküm azabe yevmin elım
      	 27.	 Fe kalel meleüllezıne keferu min kavmihı ma nerake illa beşeram mislena ve ma neraket tebeake ilellezıne hüm erazilüna bediyer ra'y ve ma nera leküm aleyna min fadlim bel nezunüküm kazibın
      	 28.	 Kale ya kavmi eraeytüm in küntü ala beyyinetim mir rabbı ve atanı rahmetem min ındihı fe ummiyet aleyküm e nülzimükümuha ve entüm leha karihun
      	 29.	 Ve ya kavmi la es'elüküm aleyhi mala in ecriye illa alellahi ve ma ene bi taridillezıne amenu innehüm mülaku rabbihim ve laninnı eraküm kavmen techelun
      	 30.	 Ve ya kavmi mey yensurunı minellahi in taredtühüm e fela tezekkerun
      	 31.	 Ve la ekulü leküm ındı hazinüllahi ve la a'lemül ğaybe ve la ekulü innı meleküv ve la ekulü lillezıne tezderı a'yünüküm ley yü'tiyehümüllahü hayra allahü a'lemü bima fı enfüsihim innı izel le minez zalimın
      	 32.	 Kalu ya nuhu kad cadeltena fe ekserte cidalena fe'tina bima teıdüna in künte mines sadikıyn
      	 33.	 Kale innema ye'tıküm bihillahü in şae ve ma entüm bi mu'cizın
      	 34.	 Ve la yenfeuküm nushıy in eradtü en ensaha leküm in kanellahü yürıdü ey yuğviyeküm hüve rabbüküm ve ileyhi türceun
      	 35.	 Em yekulunefterah kul inifteraytühu fe aleyye icramı ve ene birıüm mimma tücrimun
      	 36.	 Ve uhıye ila nuhın ennehu ley yü'mine min kavmike illa men kad amene fe la tebteis bima kanu yef'alun
      	 37.	 Vasneıl fülke bi a'yünina ve vahyina ve la tühatıbnı fillezıne zalemu innehüm muğrakun
      	 38.	 Ve yasneul fülke ve küllema merra aleyhi meleüm min kavmihı sehıru minh kale in tesharu minna fe inna nesharu minküm kema tesharun
      	 39.	 Fe sevfe ta'lemune mey ye'tıhi azabüy yuhzıhi ve yehıllü aleyhi azabüm mükıym
      	 40.	 Hatta iza cae emruna ve farat tennuru kulnahmil fıha min küllin zevceynisneyni ve ehleke illa men sebeka aleyhil kavlü ve men amen ve ma amene meahu illa kalıl
      	 41.	 Ve kalerkebu fıha bismillahi mecraha ve mürsaha inne rabbı le ğafurur rahıym
      	 42.	 Ve hiye tecrı bihim fı mevcin kel cibali ve nada nuhunibnehu ve kane fı ma'ziliy ya büneyyerkem meana ve la teküm meal kafirın
      	 43.	 Kale seavı ila cebeliy ya'sımünı minel ma' kale la asımel yevme min emrillahi illa mer rahım ve hale beynehümel mevcü fe kane minel muğrakıyn
      	 44.	 Ve kıyle ya erdubleıy maeki ve ya semaü akliıy ve ğıdal maü ve kudıyel emru vestevet alel cudiyyi ve kıyle bu'del lil kavmiz zalimın
      	 45.	 Ve nada nuhur rabbehu fe kale rabbi innebnı min ehlı ve inne va'dekel hakku ve ente ahkemül hakimın
      	 46.	 Kale ya nuhu innehu leyse min ehlik innehu amelün ğayru salihın fe la tes'elni ma leyse leke bihı ılm innı eızuke en ketune minel cahilın
      	 47.	 Kale rabbi innı euzü bike en es'eleke ma leyse lı bihı ılm ve illa tağfirlı ve terhamnı eküm minel hasirın
      	 48.	 Kıyle ya nuhuhbıt bi selamim minna ve berakatin aleyke ve ala ümemim mimmem meak ve ümemün senümettiuhüm sümme yemessühüm minna azabün elım
      	 49.	 Tilke min embail ğaybi nuhıyha ileyk ma künte ta'lemühü ente ve la kavmüke min kabli haza fasbirv innel akıbete lil müttekıyn
      	 50.	 Ve ila adin ehahüm huda kale ya kavmı'büdüllahe ma leküm min ilahin ğayruh in entüm illa müfterun
      	 51.	 Ya kavmi la es'elüküm aleyhi ecra in ecriye illa alellezı fetaranı e fe la ta'kılun
      	 52.	 Ve ya kavmistağfiru rabbeküm sümme tubu ileyhi yürsilis semae aleyküm midrarav ve yezidküm kuvveten ila kuvvetiküm ve la tetevellev mücrimın
      	 53.	 Kalu ya hudü ma ci'tena bi beyyinetiv ve ma nahnü bi tarikı alihetina an kavlike ve ma nahnü leke bi mü'minın
      	 54.	 İn nekulü illa'terake ba'du alilhetina bi su' kale innı üşhidüllahe veşhedu ennı berıüm mimma tüşrikun
      	 55.	 Min dunihı fekıdunı cemıan sümme la tünzırun
      	 56.	 İnnı tevekkeltü alellahi rabbı ve rabbiküm ma min dabbetin illa hüve ahızüm binasıyetiha inne rabbı ala sıratım müstekıym
      	 57.	 Fe in tevellev fe kad eblağtüküm ma ürsiltü bihı ileyküm ve yestahlifü rabbı kavmen ğayraküm ve la tedurrunehu şey'a inne rabbı ala külli şey'in hafıyz
      	 58.	 Ve lemma cae emruna necceyna hudev vellezıne amenu meahu bi rahmetim minna ve ncceynahüm min azabin ğalıyz
      	 59.	 Ve tilke adün cehadu bi ayati rabbihim ve asav rusülehu vettebeu emra külli cebbarin anıd
      	 60.	 Ve ütbiu fı hazihid dünya la'netev ve yevmel kıyameh e la inne aden keferu rabbehüm e la bu'del li adin kavmi hud
      	 61.	 Ve ila semude ehahüm saliha kale ya kavmı'büdüllahe maleküm min ilahin ğayruh hüve enşeeküm minel erdı vesta'meraküm fıha festağfiruhü sümme tubu ileyh inne rabbı ***ıbüm mücıb
      	 62.	 Kalu ya salihu kad künte fına mercüvven kable haza etenhana en na'büde ma ya'büdü abaüna ve innena le fı şekkim mimma ted'una ileyhi mürıb
      	 63.	 Kale ya kavmi eraeytüm in küntü ala beyyinetim mir rabbı ve atanı minhü rahmetem fe mey yensurunı minellahi in asaytühu fe ma tesıdunenı ğayra tahsır
      	 64.	 Ve ya kavmi hazihı nakatüllahi leküm ayeten fezeruha te'kül fı erdıllahi ve la temessuha bi suin fe ye'huzeküm azabün ***ıb
      	 65.	 Fe akaruha fe kale metetteu fı dariküm selasete eyyam zalike va'dün ğayru mekzub
      	 66.	 Felemma cae emruna necceyna salihav vellezıne amenu meahu bi rahmetim minna ve min hızyi yevmiiz inne rabbeke hüvel kaviyyül azız
      	 67.	 Ve ehazellezıne zalemüs sayhatü fe asbehu fı diyarihim casimın
      	 68.	 Kel el lem yağnev fıha e la inne semude keferu rabbehüm e la bu'del li semud
      	 69.	 Ve le kad cet rusülüna ibrahıme bil büşra kalu selama kale selamün fe ma lebise en cae bi ıclin hanız
      	 70.	 Felemma raa eydiyehüm la tesılu ileyhi nekirahüm ve evcese minhüm hıyfeh kalu la tehaf inna ürsilna ila kavmi lut
      	 71.	 Vemraetühu kaimetün fe dahıket fe beşşernaha bi ishaka ve miv verai ishaka ya'kub
      	 72.	 Kalet ya veyleta e elidü ve ene acuzüv ve haza ba'li şeyha inne haza le şey'ün acıb
      	 73.	 Kalu e ta'cebıne min emrillahi rahmetüllahi ve berakatühu aleykum ehlel beyv innehu hamıdüm mecıd
      	 74.	 Femma zehebe an ibrahımer rav'u ve caethül büşra yücadilüna fı kavmi lut
      	 75.	 İnne ibrahıme le halımün evvahüm münıb
      	 76.	 Ya ibrahımü a'rıd an haza innehu kad cae emru rabbik ve innehüm atıhüm azabün ğayru merdud
      	 77.	 Ve lemma caet rusülüna lutan sıe bihim ve daka bihim zer'av ve kale haza yevmün asıyb
      	 78.	 Ve caehu kavmühu yühraune ileyhi ve min kablü kanu ya'melunes seyyiat kale ya kavmi haülai benatı hünne atheru leküm fettekullahe ve la tuhzuni fı dayfı e leyse minküm racülür raşıd
      	 79.	 Kalu le kad alimte ma lena fı benatike min hakk ve inneke le ta'lemü ma nurıd
      	 80.	 Kale lev enne lı biküm kuvveten ev avı ila ruknin şedıd
      	 81.	 Kalu ya lutu inna rusülü rabbike ley yesılu ileyke fe esri bi ehlike bi kıd'ım minel leyli ve la yeltefit minküm ehadün illemraetek innehu müsıybüha ma esabehüm inne mev'ıdehümüs subh e leyses bi ***ıb
      	 82.	 Felemma cae emruna cealna aliyeha safileha ve emtarna aleyha hıcaratem min siccılim mendud
      	 83.	 Müsevvemeten ınde rabbik ve ma hiye minez zalimıne bi beıyd
      	 84.	 Ve ila medyene ehahüm şüayba kale ya kavmı'büdüllahe maleküm min ilahin ğayruhv ve la tenkusul mikyale vel mızane innı eraküm bi hayriv ve innı ehafü aleyküm azabe yevmim mühıyt
      	 85.	 Ve ya kavmi evfül mikyale vel mızane bil kıstı ve la tebhasün nase eşyaehüm ve la ta'sev fil erdı müfsidın
      	 86.	 Bekıyyetüllahi hayrul leküm in küntüm mü'minın ve ma ene aleyküm bi hafıyz
      	 87.	 Kalu ya şüaybü e salatüke te'müruke en netruke ma ya'büdü abaüna ev en nef'ale fı emvalina ma neşa' inneke le entel halımür raşıd
      	 88.	 Kale ya kavmi eraeytüm in küntü ala beyyinetim mir rabbı ve razekanı minhü rizkan hasena ve ma ürıdü en ühalifeküm ila ma enhaküm anh in ürıdü illel ıslaha mesteta't ve ma tevfıkıy illa billah aleyhi tevekkeltü ve ileyhi ünıb
      	 89.	 Ve ya kavmi la yecrimenneküm şikakıy ey yüsıybeküm mislü ma esabe kavme nuhın ev kavme hudin ev kavme salıh ve ma kavmü lutım minküm bi beıyd
      	 90.	 Vestağfiru rabbeküm sümme tubu ileyh inne rabbı rahıymüv vedud
      	 91.	 Kalu ya şüaybü ma nefkahü kesıram mimma tekulü ve inna le nerake fına daıyfa ve lev la rahtuke le racemnake ve ma ente aleyna bi aziz
      	 92.	 Kale ya kami erahtıy eazzü aleyküm minellha vettehaztümuhü veaeküm zıhriyya inne rabbı bi ma ta'melune mühıyt
      	 93.	 Ve ya kavmı'melu ala mekanetiküm innı amil sevfe ta'lemune mey ye'tıhi azabüy yuhzıhi ve men hüve kazib vertekıbu innı meaküm rakıyb
      	 94.	 Ve lemma cae emruna necceyna şüaybev vellezıne amenu meahu bi rahmetim minna ve ehazetillezıne zalemus sayhatü fe asbehu fı diyarihim casimın
      	 95.	 Keel lem yağnev fıha ela bu'del li medyene kema beıdet semud
      	 96.	 Ve le kad erselna musa bi ayatina ve sültanim mübın
      	 97.	 İla fir'avne ve meleihı fettebeu emra fir'avn ve ma emru fir'avne bi raşıd
      	 98.	 Yakdümü kavmehu yevmel kıyameti fe evradehümün nar ve bi'sel virdül mevrud
      	 99.	 Ve ütbiu fı hazihı la'netev ve yevmel kıyameh bi'ser rifdül merfud
      	 100.	 Zalike min embail kur nekussuhu aleyke minha kaimüv ve hasıyd
      	 101.	 Ve ma zalemnahüm ve lakin zalemu enfüsehüm fe ma ağnet anhüm alihetühümülteı yed'une min dunillahi min şey'il lemma cae meru rabbik ve ma zaduhüm ğayra tetbıb
      	 102.	 Ve kezalike ahzü rabbike iza ehazel kura ve hiye zalimeh inne ahzehu elimün şedıd
      	 103.	 İnne fı zalike le ayetel li men hafe azabel ahırah zalike yevmim meşhud
      	 104.	 Ve ma nüehhıruhu illa li ecelim ma'dud
      	 105.	 Yevme ye'ti la tekellemü nefsün illa bi iznih fe minhüm şekıyyüv ve seıyd
      	 106.	 Fe emmellezıne şeku fe fin nari lehüm fıha zefıruv ve şehiyk
      	 107.	 Halidıne fıha madametis semavatü vel erdu illa ma şae rabbük inne rabbeke fe'alül lima yürıd
      	 108.	 Ve emmellezıne süıdu fe fil cenneti halidıne fıha madametis semavatü vel erdu illa ma şae rabbük ataen ğayra meczuz
      	 109.	 Fe la tekü fı miryetim mimma ya'büdü haüla' ma ya'büdune illa kema ya'büdü abaühüm min kabl ve inna le müveffuhüm nesıybehüm ğayra menkus
      	 110.	 Ve le kad ateyna musel kitabe fahtülife fıh ve lev la kelimetün sebekat mir rabbike le kudiye beynehüm ve innehüm le fı şekkim minhü mürıb
      	 111.	 Ve inne külül lemma leyüveffiyennehüm rabbüke a'malehüm innehu bima ya'melune habır
      	 112.	 Festekım kema ümirte ve men tabe meake ve la tatğav innehu bi ma ta'melune besıyr
      	 113.	 Ve la terkenu ilellezıne zalemu fe temessekümün naru ve maleküm min dunillahi min evliyae sümme la tünsarun
      	 114.	 Ve ekımıs salate tarafeyin nehari ve zülefem minel leylv innel hasenati yüzhibnes seyyiat zalike zikra liz zakirın
      	 115.	 Vasbir fe innellahe la yüdıy'u ecral muhsinın
      	 116.	 Fe lev la kane minel kuruni min kabliküm ülu bekıyyetiy yenhevne anil fesadi fil erdı illa kalılem mimmen enceyna minhüm vettebeallezıne zalemu ma ütrifu fıhi ve kanu mücrimın
      	 117.	 Ve ma kane rubbüke li yühlikel kura bi zulmiv ve ehlüha muslihun
      	 118.	 Ve lev şae rabbüke le cealen nase ümmetev vahıdetev ve la yezalune muhtelifın
      	 119.	 İlla mer rahıme rabbük ve li zalike halekahüm ve temmet kelimetü rabbike le emleenne cehenneme minel cinneti ve nasi ecmeıyn
      	 120.	 Ve küllen nekussu aleyke mir embair rusüli ma nüsebbitü bihı füadek e caeke fı hazihil hakku ve emv'ızatü ve zikra lil mü'minın
      	 121.	 Ve kul lillezıne la yü'minuna'melu ala mekanetiküm inna amilun
      	 122.	 Ventezıru inna müntezırun
      	 123.	 Ve lillahi ğaybüs semavati vel erdı ve ileyhi yürceul emru küllühu fa'büdhü ve tevekkel aleyh ve ma rabbüke bi ğafilin amma ta'melun

----------


## bluetone

12. Yusuf 

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Elif lam ra tilke ayatül kitabil mübın
      	 2.	 İnna enzelnahü kur'anen arabiyyel lealleküm ta'kılun
      	 3.	 Nahnü nekussu aleyke ahsenel kasası bima evhayna ileyke hazel kur'ane ve in künte min kablihı le minel ğafilın
      	 4.	 İz kale yusüfü li ebıhi ya ebeti innı raeytü ehade aşera kevkebev veş şemse vel kamera raeytühüm li sacidın
      	 5.	 Kale ya büneyye la taksus rü'yake ala ıhvetike fe yekıdu leke keyda inneş şeytane lil insani adüvvüm mübın
      	 6.	 Ve kezalike yectebıke rabbüke ve yüallimüke min te'vilil ehadısi ve yütimmü nı'metehu aleyke ve ala ali ya'kube kema etemmeha ala ebeveyke min kablü ibrahıme ishak inne rabbeke alımün hakım
      	 7.	 Le kad kane fı yusüfe ıhvetihı ayatül lis sailın
      	 8.	 İz kalu le yusüfü ve ehuhü ehabbü ila ebına minna ve nahnü usbeh inne ebana le fı dalalim mübın
      	 9.	 Uktülu yusüfe evitrahuhü erday yahlü leküm vechü ebıküm ve tekunu mim ba'dihı kavmen salihıyn
      	 10.	 Kale kailüm minhüm la taktülu yusüfe ve elkuhü fı ğayabetil cübbi yeltekıthü ba'düs seyyarati in küntüm faılın
      	 11.	 Kalu ya ebana ma leke la te'menna ala yusüfe inna lehu lenasihun
      	 12.	 Ersilhü meana ğadey yerta' ve yel'ab ve inna lehu lehafizun
      	 13.	 Kale innı le yahzününı en tezhebu bihı ve ehafü ey ye'külehüz zi'bü ve entüm anhü ğafilun
      	 14.	 Kalu le in ekelehüz zi'bü ve nahnü usbetün inna izel le hasirun
      	 15.	 Fe lemma zehebu bihı ve ecmeu ey yec'aluhü fı ğayabetil cübb ve evhayna ileyhi le tünebbiennehüm bi emrihim haza ve hüm la yeş'urun
      	 16.	 Ve cau ebahüm ışaey yebkun
      	 17.	 Kalu ya ebana inna zehebna nestebiku ve terakna yusüfe ınde metaına fe ekelehüz zi'b ve ma ente bi mü'minil lena ve lev künna sadikıyn
      	 18.	 Ve cau ala kamısıhı bi demin kezib kale bel sevvelet leküm enfüsüküm emra fe sabrun cemıl vallahül müsteanü ala ma tesıfun
      	 19.	 Ve caet seyyaratün fe erselu varidehüm fe edla delveh kale ya büşra haza ğulam ve eserruhü bidaah vallahü alımün bi ma ya'melun
      	 20.	 Ve şeravhü bi semenim bahsin derahime ma'dudeh ve kanu fıhi minez zahidın
      	 21.	 Ve kalellezişterahü mim mısra limraetihı ekrimı mesvahü asa ey yenfeana ev nettehızehu veleda ve kezalike mekkenna li yusüfe fil erdı ve li nuallimehu min te'vılil ehdıs vallahü ğalibün ala emrihı ve lakinne ekseran nasi la ya'lemun
      	 22.	 Ve lemma beleğa eşüddehu ateynahü hukmev ve ılma ve kezalike neczil muhsinın
      	 23.	 Ve ravedethülletı hüve fı beytiha an nefsihı ve ğallekatil ebvabe ve kalet heyte lek kale meazellahi innehu rabbı ahsene mesvay innehu la yüflihuz zalimun
      	 24.	 Ve le kad hemmet bihı ve hemme biha lev la er raa bürhane rabbih kezalike li nasrife anhüs sue vel fahşa' innehu min ıbadinel muhlesıyn
      	 25.	 Vestebekal babe ve kaddet kamısahu min dübüriv ve elfeya seyyideha ledel bab kalet ma ceazü men erade bi ehlike suen illa ey yüscene ev azabün elım
      	 26.	 Kale hiye ravedetnı an nefsı ve şehide şahidüm min ehliha in kane kamısuhu kudde min kubulin fe sadekat ve hüve minel kazibın
      	 27.	 Ve in kane kamısuhu kudde min dübürin fe kezebet ve hüve mines sadikıyn
      	 28.	 Felemma raaa kamısahu kudde min dübürin kale innehu min keydikünn inne keydekünne azıym
      	 29.	 Yusüfü a'rıd an haza vestağfirı li zembik inneki künti minel hatıın
      	 30.	 Ve kale nisvetün fil medınetimraetül azızi türavidü fetaha an nefsih kad şeğafeha hubba inna leneraha fı dalalim mübın
      	 31.	 Felemma semiat bi mekrihinne erselet ileyhinne ve a'tedet lehünne müttekeev ve atet külla vahıdetim minhünne sikkınev ve kaletıhruc aleyhinn felemma raeynehu ekbernehu ve katta'ne eydiyehünne ve kulne haşe lillahi ma haza beşera in haza illa melekün kerım
      	 32.	 Kalet fe zalikünnellezı lümtünnenı fıh ve le kad ravedtühu an nefsihı festa'sam ve leil lem yef'al ma amürruhu le yüscenenne ve leyekunem mines sağırın
      	 33.	 Kale rabbis sicnü ehabbü ileyye mimma yed'unenı ileyh ve illa tasrif annı keydehünne asbü ileyhinne ve eküm minel cahilın
      	 34.	 Festecabe lehu rabbühu fe sarafe anhü keydehünn innehu hüves semıul alım
      	 35.	 Sümme beda lehüm mim ba'di ma raevül ayati le yescününnehu hatta hıyn
      	 36.	 Ve dehale meahüs sicne feteyan kale ehadühüma innı eranı a'sıru hamra ve kalel aharu innı eranı ahmilü fevka ra'sı hubzen te'külüt tayru minh nebbi'na bi te'vılih inna nerake minel muhsinın
      	 37.	 Kale la ye'tiküma taamün türzekanihı illa nebbe'tüküma bi te'vılihı kable ey ye'tiyeküma zaliküma mimma alemenı rabbı innı teraktü millete kavmil la yü'minune billahi ve hüm bil ahırati hüm bil ahırati hüm kafirun
      	 38.	 Vetteba'tü millete abai ibrahıme ve ishaka ve ya'kub ma kane lena en nüşrike billahi min şey' zalike min fadlillahi aleyna ve alen nasi ve lakinne ekseran nasi la yeşkürun
      	 39.	 Ya sahıbeyis sicni e erbabüm müteferrikune hayrun emillahül vahıdül kahhar
      	 40.	 Ma ta'büdune min dunihı illa esmaen semmeytümuha entüm ve abaüküm ma enzelellahü biha min sültan inil hukmü illa lillah emera ella ta'büdu illa iyyah zaliked dınül kayyimü ve lakinne ekseran nasi la ya'lemun
      	 41.	 Ya sahıbeyis sicni emma ehadüküma fe yeskıy rabbehu hamra ve emmel aharu fe yuslebü fe te'külüt tayru mir ra'sih kudıyel emrullezı fıhi testeftiyan
      	 42.	 Ve kale lillezı zanne ennehu nacim minhümezkürnı ınde rabbike fe ensahüş şeytanü zikra rabbihı fe lebise fis sicni bid'a sinın
      	 43.	 Ve kalel melikü innı era seb'a bekaratin simaniy ye'külühünne seb'un ıcafüv ve seb'a sümbülatin hudriv ve uhara yabisat ya eyyühel meleü eftunı fı rü'yaye in küntüm lir rü'ya ta'bürun
      	 44.	 Kalu adğasü ahlam ve ma nahnü bi te'vılil ahlami bi alimın
      	 45.	 Ve kalellezı neca minhüma veddekera ba'de ümmetin ene ünebbiüküm bi te'vılihı fe ersilun
      	 46.	 Yusüfü eyyühes sıddıku eftina fı seb'ı bekaratin simaniy ye'külününne seb'un ıcafüv ve seb'ı sümbülatin hudriv ve ühara yabisatil leallı erciu ilen nasi leallehüm ya'lemun
      	 47.	 Kale tezraune seb'a sinıne deeba fe ma hasadtüm fezeruhü fı sümbülihı illa kalılem mimma te'külun
      	 48.	 Sümme ye'tı mim ba'di zalike seb'un şidadüy ye'külne ma kaddemtüm lehünne illa kalılem mimma tuhsınun
      	 49.	 Sümme ye'tı mim ba'di zalike amün fıhi yüğasün nasü ve fıhi ya'sırun
      	 50.	 Ve kalel melikü'tunı bih fe lemma caehür rasulü kalercı'ila rabbike fes'elhü ma balün nisvetillatı katta'ne eydiyehünn inne rabbı bi keydihinne alım
      	 51.	 Kale ma hatbükünne iz ravedtünne yusüfe an nefsih kulne haşe lillahi ma alimna aleyhi min su' kaletimraetül azızil ane hashasal hakku ene ravedtühu an nefsihı ve innehu le mines sadikıyn
      	 52.	 Zalike li ya'leme ennı lem ehunhü bil ğaybi ve ennellahe la yehdı keydel hainın
      	 53.	 Ve ma überriü nefsı innen nefse le emmaratüm bis sui illa ma rahıme rabbı inne rabbı ğafurur rahıym
      	 54.	 Ve kalel melikü'tunı bihı estahlıshü li nefsı fe lemma kellemehu kale innekel yevme ledeyna mekınün emın
      	 55.	 Kalec'alnı ala hazainil ard innı hafıyzun alım
      	 56.	 Ve kezalike mekkenna li yusüfe fil ard yetebevveü minha haysü yeşa' nüsıybü bi rahmetina men neşaü ve la nüdıy'u ecral muhsinın
      	 57.	 Ve le ecrul ahırati hayrul lillezıne amenu ve kanu yettekun
      	 58.	 Ve cae ıhvetü yusüfe fe dehalu aleyhi fe arafehüm ve hüm lehu münkirun
      	 59.	 Ve lemma cehhezehüm bi cehazihim kale'tunı bi ehıl leküm min ebıküm ela teravne ennı ufil keyle ve ene hayrul münzilın
      	 60.	 Fe il lem te'tunı bihı fe la keyle leküm ındı ve la takrabun
      	 61.	 Kalu senüravidü anhü ebahü ve inne le faılun
      	 62.	 Ve kaleli fityanihic'alu bidaatehüm fı rihalihim leallehüm ya'rifuneha izenkalebu ila ehlihim leallehüm yarciun
      	 63.	 Fe lemma raceu ila ebıhim kalu ya ebana münia minnel keylü fe ersil meana ehana nektel ve inna lehu lehafizun
      	 64.	 Kale hel amenüküm aleyhi illa kema emintüküm ala ehıyhi min kabl fellahü hayrun hafizav ve hüve erhamür rahımın
      	 65.	 Ve lemma fetehu metaahüm vecedu bidaatehüm ruddet ileyhim kalu ya ebana ma nebğıy hazihı bidaatüna ruddet ileyna ve nemıru ehlena ve nahfezu ehana ve nezdadü keyle beıyr zalike keylüy yesır
      	 66.	 Kale len ürsilehu meaküm hatta tü'tuni mevsikam minellahi lete'tünnenı bihı illa ey yühata biküm fe lemma atevhü mevsikahüm kalellahü ala ma nekulü vekıl
      	 67.	 Ve kale ya beniyye la tedhulu mim babiv vahıdiv vedhulu min ebvabim müteferrikah ve ma uğnı anküm minellahi min şey' inil hukmü illa lillah aleyhi tevekkelt ve aleyhi fel yetevekkelil mütevekkilun
      	 68.	 Ve lemma dehalu min haysü emerahüm ebuhüm ma kane yuğnı anhüm minellahi min şey'in illa laceten fı nefsi ya'kube kadaha ve innehu le zu ılmil lima allemnahü ve lakinne ekseran nasi la ya'lemun
      	 69.	 Ve lemma dehalu ala yusüfe ave ileyhi ehahü kale innı ene ehuke fe la tebteis bima kanu ya'melun
      	 70.	 Fe lemma cehhezehüm bi cehazihim ceales sikayete fı rahli ehıyhi sümme ezzene müezzinün eyyetühel ıyru inneküm le sarikun
      	 71.	 Kalu ve akbelu aleyhim maza tefkıdun
      	 72.	 Kalu nefkıdü suvaal meliki ve li men cae bihı hımlü beıyriv ve ene bihı zeıym
      	 73.	 Kalu tellahi le kad alimtüm ma ci'na li nüfside fil erdı ve ma künna sarikıyn
      	 74.	 Kalu fe ma cezaühu in küntüm kazibın
      	 75.	 Kalu cezaühu mev vücide fı rahlihı fe hüve cezaüh kezalike necziz zalimın
      	 76.	 Fe bedee bi ev'ıyetihim kable viai ehıyhi sümmestahraceha min viai ehıyh kezalike kidna li yusüf ma kane li ye'huze ehahü fı dınil melikı illa ey yeşaellah nerfeu deracatim men neşa' ve fevka külli zı ılmin alım
      	 77.	 Kalu iy yesrık fe kad seraka ehul lehu min kabl fe eserraha yusüfü fı nefsihı ve lem yübdiha lehüm kale entüm şerrum mekana vallahü a'lemü bima tesıfun
      	 78.	 Kalu ya eyyühel azızü inne lehu eben şeyhan kebıran fe huz ehadena mekaneh inna nerake minel muhsinın
      	 79.	 Kale meazellahi en ne'huze illa mev vecedna metaana ındehu inna izel le zalimun
      	 80.	 Fe lemmestey'esu minhü halesu neciyya kale kebıruhüm e lem ta'lemu enne ebaküm kad ehaze aleyküm mevsikam minellahi ve min kablü ma ferrattüm fı yusüf fe len ebrahal erda hatta ye'zene lı ebı ev yahkümellahü lı ve hüve hayrul hakimın
      	 81.	 İrciu illa ebıküm fe kulu ya ebana innebneke serak ve ma şehidna illa bima alimna ve ma künna lilğaybi hafizıyn
      	 82.	 Ves'elil karyetelletı künna fıha vel ıyralletı akbelna fıha ve inna lesadikun
      	 83.	 Kale bel sevvelet leküm enfüsüküm emra fe sabrun cemıl asellahü ey ye'tiyenı bihim cemıa innehu hüvel alımül hakım
      	 84.	 Ve tevella anhüm ve kale ya esefa ala yusüfe vebyaddat aynahü minel huzni fe hüve kezıym
      	 85.	 Kalu tellahi tefteü tezküru yusüfe hatta tekune haradan ev teküru yusüfe hatta tekune haradan ev tekune minel halikın
      	 86.	 Kale innema eşku bessı ve huznı ilellahi ve a'lemü minellahi ma la ta'lemun
      	 87.	 Ya beniyyezhebu fe tehassesu miy yusüfe ve ehıyhi ve la tey'esu mir ravhıllahi illel kavmül kafirun
      	 88.	 Fe lemma dehalu aleyhi kalu ya eyyühel azızü messena ve ehlened durru ve ci'na bi bidaatim müzcatin fe evfi lenel keyle ve tesaddak aleynav innellahe yeczil mütesaddikıyn
      	 89.	 Kale hel alimtüm ma fealtüm bi yusüfe ve ehıyhi iz entüm cahilun
      	 90.	 Kalu einneke le ente yusüf kale ene yusüfü ve haza ehıy kad mennellahü aleyna innehu mey yettekı ve yasbir fe innellahe la yüdıy'u ecral muhsinın
      	 91.	 Kalu tellahi le kad aserakellahü aleyna ve in künna le hatıın
      	 92.	 Kale la tesrıbe aleykümül yevm yağfirullahü leküm ve hüve erhamür rahımın
      	 93.	 İzhebu bi kamısıy haza fe elkuhü ala vechi ebı ye'ti besıyra ve'tunı bi ehliküm ecmeıyn
      	 94.	 Ve lemma fesaletil ıyru kale ebuhüm innı le ecidü rıha yusüfe lev la en tüfennidun
      	 95.	 Kalu tellahi inneke le fı dalalikel kadım
      	 96.	 Fe lemma en cael beşıru elkahü ala vechihı fertedde besıyra kale elem ekul leküm innı a'lemü minellahi ma la ta'lemun
      	 97.	 Kalu ya ebanestağfir lena zünubena inna künna hatıın
      	 98.	 Kale sevfe estağfiru leküm rabbı innehu hüvel ğafurur rahıym
      	 99.	 Fe lemma dehalu ala yusüfe ava ileyhi ebeveyhi ve kaledhulu mısra in şaellahü aminın
      	 100.	 Ve rafea ebeveyhi alel arşi ve harru lehu sücceda ve kale ya ebeti haza te'vılü rü'yaye min kablü kad cealeha ribbı hakka ve kad ahsene bı iz ahracenı mines sicni ve cae biküm minel bedvi mim ba'di en nezeğaş şeytanü beynı ve beyne ıhvetı inne rabbı latıyfül lima yeşa' innehu hüvel alımül hakım
      	 101.	 Rabbi kad ateytenı minel mülki ve allemtenı min te'vılil ehadıs fatıras semavati vel erdı ente veliyyı fid dünya vel ahırah teveffenı müslimev ve elhıknı bis salihıyn
      	 102.	 Zalike min embail ğaybi nuhıyhi ileyk ve ma künte ledeyhim iz ecmeu emrahüm ve hüm yemkürun
      	 103.	 Ve ma ekserun nasi ve lev haraste bi mü'minın
      	 104.	 Ve ma tes'elühüm aleyhi min ecr in hüve illa zikrul lil alemın
      	 105.	 Ve keeyyim min ayetin fis semavati vel erdı yemürrune aleyha ve hüm anhü mu'ridun
      	 106.	 Ve ma yü'minü ekseruhüm billahi illa ve hüm müşrikun
      	 107.	 E fe eminu en te'tiyehüm ğaşiyetüm min azabillahi ev te'tiyehümüs saatü bağtetev ve hüm la yeş'urun
      	 108.	 Kul hazihı sebılı ed'u ilellahi ala besıyratin ene ve menittebeanı ve sübhanellahi ve ma ene minel müşrikın
      	 109.	 Ve ma erselna min kablike illa ricalen nuhıy ileyhim min ehlil kura e fe lem yesıru fil erdı fe yenzuru keyfe kane akıbetüllezıne min kablihim ve la darul ahırati hayrul lillezınettekav e fe la ta'kılun
      	 110.	 Hatta izestey'eser rusülü ve zannu ennehüm kad küzibu caehüm nasruna fe nücciye men neşa' ve la yüraddü be'süna anil kavmil mücrimın
      	 111.	 Le kad kane fı kasasıhum ıbratül li ülil elbab ma kane hadısey yüftera ve lakin tasdıkallezı beyne yedeyhi ve tefsıyle külli şey'iv ve hüdev ve rahmetel li kavmiy yü'minun

----------


## bluetone

13. Ar-Ra’d 

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Elif lam mım ra tilke ayatül kitab vellezı ünzile ileyke mir rabbikel hakku ve lakinne ekseran nasi la yü'minun
      	 2.	 Allahüllezı rafeas semavati bi ğayri amedin teravneha sümmesteva alel arşi ve sehharaş şemse vel kamer yüdebbirul emra yüfassılül ayati lealleküm bi likai rabbiküm tukınun
      	 3.	 Ve hüvellezı meddel erda ve ceale fıha ravasiye ve enhara ve min küllis semerati ceale fıha zevceynisneyni yuğşil leylen nehar inne fı zalike le ayatil li kavmiy yetefekkerun
      	 4.	 Ve fil erdı kıtaum mütecaviratüv ve cennatüm min a'nabiv ve zer'uv ve nehıylün sınvanüv ve ğayru sınvaniy yüska bi maiv vahıdiv ve nüfaddılü ba'daha ala ba'dın fil ükül inne fı zalike le ayatil li kavmiy ya'kılun
      	 5.	 Ve in ta'ceb fe acabün kavlühüm e iza künna türaben e inna le fı halkın cedıd ülaikellezıne keferu bi rabbihim ve ülaikel ağlalü fı a'nakıhim ve ülaike ashabün nar hüm fıha halidun
      	 6.	 Ve yesta'ciluneke bis seyyieti kablel haseneti ve kad halet min kablihimül mesülat ve inne rabbeke lezu mağfiratil linnasi ala zulmihim ve inne rabbeke le şedıdül ıkab
      	 7.	 Ve yekulüllezıne keferu lev la ünzile aleyhi ayetüm mir rabbih innema ente münziruv ve likülli kavmin had
      	 8.	 Allahü ya'lemü ma tahmilü küllü ünsa ve ma teğıydul erhamü ve ma tezdad ve küllü şey'in ındehu bi mıkdar
      	 9.	 Alimül ğaybi vaş şehadetil kebırul müteal
      	 10.	 Sevaüm minküm men eserral kavle ve men cehera bihı ve men hüve müstahfim bil leyli ve saribüm bin nehar
      	 11.	 Lehu müakkıbatüm mim beyni yedeyhi ve min halfihı yüğayyiru ma bi kavmin hatta yüğayyiru ma bi enfüsihim ve iza eradellahü bi kavmin suen fe la meradde leh ve ma lehüm min dunihı mev val
      	 12.	 Hüvellezı yürıkümül berka havfev ve tameav ve yanşlüs sehabes sikal
      	 13.	 Ve yüsebbihur ra'dü bi hamdihı vel melaiketü min hıyfetih ve yürsilüs savaıka fe yüsıybü biha mey yeşaü ve hüm yücadilune fillah ve hüve şedıdül mihal
      	 14.	 Lehu da'vetül hakk vellezıne yed'une min dunihı la yestecıbune lehüm bi şey'in illa ke basitı keffeyhi ilel mai li yeblüğa fahü ve ma hüve bi baliğıh ve ma düaül kafirıne illa fı dalal
      	 15.	 Ve lillahi yescüdü men fis semavati vel ard tav'av ve kerhev ve zılalühüm bil ğudüvvi vel asal
      	 16.	 Kul mer rabbüs semavati vel erdı kulillah kul e fettehaztüm min dunihı evliyae la yemlikune li enfüsihim nef'av ve la darra kul hel yestevil a'ma vel besıyru em hel testeviz zulümanüt ven nur em cealu lillahi şürakae haleku ke halkıhı fe teşabehel halku aleyhim kulillahü haliku külli şey'iv ve hüvel vahıdül kahhar
      	 17.	 Enzele mines semai maen fe salet evdiyetüm bi kaderiha fahtemeles seylü zebeder rabiya ve mimma yukıdune aleyhi fin naribtiğae hılyetin ev metaın zebedüm mislüh kezalike yadribüllahül hakka vel batıl fe emmez zebedü fe yehebü cüfaa ve emma ma yenfeun nase fe yemküsü fil ard kezalike yadribüllahül emsal
      	 18.	 Lillezınestecabu li rabbihimül husna vellezıne lem yestecıbu lehu lev enne lehüm ma fil erdı cemıav ve mislehu meahu leftedev bih ülaike lehüm suül hısabi ve me'vahüm cehennem ve bi'sel mihad(15. Ayet secde ayetidir.)
      	 19.	 E fe mey ya'lemü ennema ünzile ileyke mir rabbikel hakku ke men hüve a'ma innema yetezekkeru ülül elbab
      	 20.	 Ellezıne yufune bi ahdillahi ve la yenkudunel mısak
      	 21.	 Vellezıne yesılune ma emerallahü bihı ey yusale ve yahşevne rabbehüm ve yehafune suel hısab
      	 22.	 Vellezıne saberubtiğae vechi rabbihim ve ekamus salate ve enfeku mimma razaknahüm sirrav ve alaniyetev ve yedraune bil hasenetis seyyiete ülaike lehüm ukbed dar
      	 23.	 Cennatü adniy yedhuluneha ve men saleha min abaihim ve ezvacihim ve zürriyyatihim vel melaiketü yedhulune aleyhim min külli bab
      	 24.	 Selamün alayküm bima sabertüm fe nı'me usbed dar
      	 25.	 Vellezıne yenkudune ahdellahi min ba'di mısakıhı ve yaktaune ma emarallahü bihı ey yusale ve yüfidune fil erdı ülaike lehümül la'netü ve lehüm suüd dar
      	 26.	 Allahü yebsütur rizka li mey yeşaü ve yakdir ve ferihu bil hayatid dünya ve mel hayatüd dünya fil ahırati illa meta'
      	 27.	 Ve yekulüllezıne keferu lev la ünzile aleyhi ayetüm mir rabbih kul innellahe yüdıllü mey yeşaü ve yehdı ileyhi men enab
      	 28.	 Ellezıne amenu ve tatmeinü kulubühüm bi zikrillah e la bi zikrillahi tatmeinül kulub
      	 29.	 Ellezıne amenu ve amilus salihati tuba lehüm ve husnü meab
      	 30.	 Kezalike erselnake fı ümmetin kad halet min kabliha ümemül liltetlüve aleyhimüllezı evhayna ileyke ve hüm yekfürune bir rahman kul hüve rabbı la ilahe illa hu aleyhi tevekkeltü ve ileyhi metab
      	 31.	 Ve lev enne kur'anen süyyirat bihil cibalü ev kuttıat bihil erdu ev küllime bihil mevta bel lillahil emru cemıa e fe lem yey'esillezıne amenu el lev yeşaüllahü le heden nase cemıa ve la yezalüllezıne keferu tüsıybühüm bi ma saneu kariatün ev tehullü ***ıbem min darihim hatta ye'tiye va'düllah innellahe la yuhlifül mıad
      	 32.	 Ve lekadistkühzie bi rusülim min kabilek fe emleytü lillezıne keferu sümme ehaztühüm fe keyfe kane ıkab
      	 33.	 E fe men hüve kaimün ala külli nefsim bima kesebet ve cealu lillahi şüraka' kul semmuhüm em tünebbiunehu bima la ya'lemü fil erdı em bi zahirim minel kavl bel züyyine lillezıne keferu mekruhüm ve suddu anis sebıl ve mey yudlilillahü fe ma lehu min had
      	 34.	 Lehüm azabün fil hayatido dünya ve le azabül ahırati eşaak ve ma lehüm minellahi miv vak
      	 35.	 Meselül cennetilletı vüıdel müttekun tecrı min tahtihel enhar ükülüha daimüv ve zıllüha tilke ukbellezınettekav ve ukbel kafirınen nar
      	 36.	 Vellezıne ateynahümül kitabe yefrahune bima ünzile ileyke ve minel ahzabi mey yünkiru ba'dah kul innema ümirtü en a'büdellahe ve la üşrike bih ileyhi ed'u ve ileyhi meab
      	 37.	 Ve kezalike enzelnahü hukmen arabiyya ve leinitteba'te ehvaehüm ba'de ma caeke minel ılmi ma leke minellahi miv veliyyiv ve la vak
      	 38.	 Ve le kad erselna rusülem min kablike ve cealna lehüm ezvacev ve zürriyyeh ve ma kane li rasulin ey ye'tiye bi ayetin illa bi iznillah li külli ecelin kitab
      	 39.	 Yemhullahü ma yeşaü ve yüsbit ve ındehu ümmül kitab
      	 40.	 Ve im ma nüriyenneke ba'dallezı neıdühüm ev neteveffeyenneke fe innema aleykel belağu ve aleynel hısab
      	 41.	 E ve lem yerav enna ne'til erda nenkusuha min atrafiha vallahü yahkümü la müakkıbe li hukmih ve hüve serıul hısab
      	 42.	 Ve kad mekerallezıne min kablihim fe lillahil mekru cemıa ya'lemü ma teksibü küllü nefs ve seya'lemül küffaru li men ukbed dar
      	 43.	 Ve yekulüllezıne keferu leste mürsela kul kefa billahi şehıdem beynı ve beyneküm ve men ındehu ılmül kitab

----------


## bluetone

14. Ibrahim 

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Elif lam ra kitabün enzelnahü ileyke li tuhricen nase minez zulümati ilen nuri bi izni rabbihim ila sıratıl azızil hamıd
      	 2.	 Allahillezı lehu ma fis semavati ve ma fil ard ve veylül lil kafirıne min azabin şedıd
      	 3.	 Ellezıne yestehıbbunel hayated dünya alel ahırati ve yesuddune an sebılillahi ve yebğuneha ıveca' ülaike fı dalalim beıyd
      	 4.	 Ve ma erselna mir rasulin illa bi lisani kavmihı li yübeyyine lehüm fe yüdıllüllahü mey yeşaü ve yehdı mey yeşa' ve hüvel azızül hakım
      	 5.	 Ve le kad erselna musa bi ayatina en ahric kavmeke minez zulümati ilen nuri ve zekkirhüm bi eyyamillah inne fı zalike le ayatil li külli sabbarin şekur
      	 6.	 Ve iz kale musa li kavmihizkuru nı'metellahi aleyküm iz encaküm min ali fir'avne yesumuneküm suel azabi ve yüzebbihune ebnaeküm ve yestahyune nisaeküm ve fı zaliküm belaüm mir rabbiküm azıym
      	 7.	 Ve iz teezzene rabbüküm le in şekertüm le ezıdenneküm ve le in kefertüm inne azabı leşedıd
      	 8.	 Ve kale musa in tekfüru entüm ve men fil erdı cemıan fe innellahe le ğaniyyün hamıd
      	 9.	 E lem ye'tiküm nebeüllezıne min kabliküm kavmi nuhıv ve adiv ve semude vellezıne mim ba'dihim la ya'lemühüm ilellah caethüm rusülühüm bil beyyinati fe raddu eydiyehüm fı efvahihim ve kalu inna kefarna bima ürsiltüm bihı ve inna le fı şekkim mimma ted'unena ileyhi mürıb
      	 10.	 Kalet rusülühüm e fillahi şekkün fatıris semavati vel ard yed'uküm li yağfira leküm min zünubiküm ve yüehhıraküm ila ecelim müsemma kalu in entüm illa beşerum mislüna türıdune en tesudduna amma kane ya'büdü abaüna fe'tuna bi sültanim mübın
      	 11.	 Kalet lehüm rusülühüm in nahnü illa beşerum mislüküm ve lakinnellahe yemünnü ala mey yeşaü min ıbadih ve ma kane lena en ne'tiyeküm bi sültanin illa bi iznillah ve alellahi fel yetevekkelil mü'minun
      	 12.	 Ve ma lena ella netevekkele alellahi ve kad hedana sübülena ve lenasbiranne ala ma azeytümuna ve alellahi fel yetevekkelil müteveklkilun
      	 13.	 Ve kalellezıne keferu li rusülihim le nuhricenneküm min erdına ev leteudünne fı milletina fe evha ileyhim rabbühüm le nühlikennez zalimın
      	 14.	 Ve le nüskinennekümül erda mim ba'dihim zalike li men hafe mekamı ve hafe veıyd
      	 15.	 Vesteftehu ve habe küllü cebbarin anıd
      	 16.	 Miv veraihı cehennemü ve yüska mim main sadıd
      	 17.	 Yetecerrauhu ve la yekadü yüsığuhu ve ye'tıhil mevtü min külli mekaniv ve ma hüve bi meyyit ve miv veraihı azabün ğalıyz
      	 18.	 Meselüllezıne keferu bi rabbihim a'malühüm keramadinişteddet bihir rıhu fı yevmin asıf le yakdirune mimma kesebu ala şey' zalike hüved dalalül beıyd
      	 19.	 E lem tera ennellahe halekas semavati vel erda bil hakk iy yeşe' yüzhibküm ve ye'ti bi halkın cedıd
      	 20.	 Ve ma zalike alellahi bi azız
      	 21.	 Ve berazu lillahi cemıan fe kaled duafaü lillezınestekberu inna künna leküm tebean fe hel entüm muğnune anna min azabillahi min şey' kalu lev hedanellahü le hedeynaküm sevaün aleyna ecezı'na em saberna ma lena mim mehıys
      	 22.	 Ve kaleş şeytanü lemma kudıyel emru innellahe veadeküm va'del hakkı ve veadtüküm fe ahleftüküm ve ma kane liye aleyküm min sültanin illa en deavtüküm festecebtüm lı fe la telumunı ve lumu enfüseküm ma ene bi musrihıküm ve ma entüm ib musrihıyy innı kefertü bima eşraktümuni min kabl innez zalimıne lehüm azabün elım
      	 23.	 Ve üdhılellezıne amenu ve amilus salihati cennatin tecrı min tahtihel enharu halidıne fıha bi izni rabbihim tehıyyetühüm fıha selam
      	 24.	 E lem tera keyfe darabellahü meselen kelimeten ttttayyibeten ke şeceratin tayyibetin aslüha sabitüv ve fer'uha fis sema'
      	 25.	 Tü'tı üküleha külle hıynim bi izni rabbiha ve yadribüllahül emsale lin nasi leallehüm yetezekkerun
      	 26.	 Ve meselü kelimetin habısetin ke şeceratin habısetinictüsset min fevkıl erdı ma leha min karar
      	 27.	 Yüsebbitüllahüllezıne amenu bil kavlis sabiti fil hayatid dünya ve fil ahırah ve yüdılüllahüz zalimıne ve yef'alüllahü ma yeşa'
      	 28.	 E lem tera ilellezıne beddelu nı'metellahi küfrav ve ehallu kavmehüm daral bevar
      	 29.	 Cehennem yaslevneha ve bi'sel karar
      	 30.	 Ve cealu lillahi endadel li yüdıllu an sebılih kul temetteu fe inne mesıyraküm ilen nar
      	 31.	 Kul li ıbadiyellezıne amenu yükıymus salate ve yünfiku mimma razaknahüm sirrav ve alaniyetem min kabli ey ye'tiye yevmül la bey'un fıhi ve la hılal
      	 32.	 Allahüllezı halekas semavati vel erda ve enzele mines semai maen fe ahrace bihı mines semerati rizkal leküm ve sehhara lekümül fülke li tecriye fil bahri bi emrih ve sehhara lekümül enha
      	 33.	 Ve sehha lekümüş şemse vel kamera daibeyn ve sehhara lekümül leyle ven nehar
      	 34.	 Ve ataküm min külli ma seeltümuh ve in teudu nı'metellahi la tuhsuha innel insane le zalumün keffar
      	 35.	 Ve iz kale ibrahımü rabbic'al hazel belede aminev vecnübnı ve beniyye en na'büdel asnam
      	 36.	 Rabbi innehünne adlelne kesıram minen nas fe men tebianı fe innehu minnı ve men asanı fe inneke ğafurur rahıym
      	 37.	 Rabbena innı eskentü min zürriyyetı bi vadin ğayri zı zer'ın ınde beytikel muharrami rabbena li yükıymus salate fec'al ef'idetem minen nasi tehvı ileyhim verzukhüm mines semerati leallehüm yeşkürun
      	 38.	 Rabbena inneke ta'lemü ma nuhfı ve ma nı'lin ve ma yahfa alellahi min şey'in fil erdı ve la fis sema'
      	 39.	 Elhamdü lillahillezı vehebe lı alel kiberi ismaıyle ve ishak inne rabbı le semıud düa'
      	 40.	 Rabbic'alnı mükıymes salati ve imn zürriyyetı rabbena ve tekabbel düa'
      	 41.	 Rabbenağfir lı ve li valideyye ve lil mü'minıne yevme yekumül hısab
      	 42.	 Ve la tahsebennellahe ğafilen amma ya'melüz zalimun innema yüehhıruhüm li yevmin teşhasu fıhil ebsar
      	 43.	 Mühtııyne mükniıy ruusihim la yerteddü ileyhim tarfühüm ve ef'idetühüm heva'
      	 44.	 Ve enzirin nase yevme ye'tıhimül azabü fe yekulüllezıne zalemu rabbena ahhırna ila ecelin ***ıbin nücib da'veteke ve nettebiır rusül e ve lem tekunu aksemtüm min kablü ma leküm min zeval
      	 45.	 Ve sekentüm fı mesakinillezıne zalemu enfüsehüm ve tebeyyene leküm keyfe fealna bihim ve darabna lekümül emsal
      	 46.	 Ve kad mekeru mekrahüm ve ındellahi mekruhüm ve in kane mekruhüm li tezule minhül cibal
      	 47.	 Fe la tahsebennellahe muhlife va'dihı rusüleh innellahe azızün züntikam
      	 48.	 Yevme tübeddelül erdu ğayral erdı ve semavatü ve berazu lillahil vahıdil kahhar
      	 49.	 Ve teral mücrimıne yevmeizim mükarranıne fil asfad
      	 50.	 Serabilühüm min katıraniv ve tağşa vücuhehümün nar
      	 51.	 Li yecziyellahü külle nefsim ma kesebet innellahe serıul hısab
      	 52.	 Haza belağul lin nasi ve li yünzeru bihı ve liya'lemu ennema hüve ilahüv vahıdüv ve liyezzekkera ülül elbab

----------


## bluetone

15. Al-Hijr 

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Elif lam ra tilke ayatül kitabi ve kur'anim mübın
      	 2.	 Rubema yeveddüllezıne keferu lev kanu müslimın
      	 3.	 Zerhüm ye'külu ve yetemetteu ve yülhihimül emelü fe sevfe ya'lemun
      	 4.	 Ve ma ehlekna min karyetin illa veleha kitabüm ma'lum
      	 5.	 Ma tesbiku min ümmetin eceleha ve ma yeste'hırun
      	 6.	 Ve kalu ya eyyühellezi nüzzile aleyhiz zikru inneke le mecnun
      	 7.	 Lev ma te'tına bilmelaiketi in künte mines sadikıyn
      	 8.	 Ma nünezzilül melaikete illa bil hakkı ve ma kanu izem münzarin
      	 9.	 İnna nahnü nezzelnez zikra ve inna lehu le hafizun
      	 10.	 Ve le kad erselna min kablike şiyeıl evvelin
      	 11.	 Ve ma ye'tıhim mir rasulin illa kanu bihı yestehziun
      	 12.	 Kezalike neslükühu fı kulubil mücrimin
      	 13.	 La yü'minune bihı ve kad halet sünnetül evvelin
      	 14.	 Ve lev fetahna aleyhim babem mines semai fe zallu fıhi ya'rucun
      	 15.	 Le kalu innema sükkirat ebsaruna bel nahnü kavmün meshurun
      	 16.	 Ve le kad cealna fis semai bürucev ve zeyyennaha lin nazırın
      	 17.	 Ve hafıznaha min külli şeytanir racım
      	 18.	 İlla menisterekas sem'a fe etbeahu şihabüm mübın
      	 19.	 Vel erda medednaha ve elkayna fıha ravasiye ve embetna fıha min külli şey'im mevzun
      	 20.	 Ve cealna leküm fıha meayişe ve mel lestüm lehu bi razikıyn
      	 21.	 Ve im min şey'in illa ındena hazinühu ve ma nünezzilühu illa bi kaderim ma'lum
      	 22.	 Ve erselner riyaha levakıha fe enzelna mines semai maen fe eskaynakümuh ve ma entüm lehu bi hazinın
      	 23.	 Ve inna le nahnü nuhyı ve nümıtü ve nahnül varisun
      	 24.	 Ve le kad alimnel müstakdimıne minküm ve le kad alimnel müste'hırın
      	 25.	 Ve inne rabbeke hüve yahşüruhüm innehu hakımün alım
      	 26.	 Ve le kad halaknel insane min salsalim min hameim mesnun
      	 27.	 Vel canne halaknahü min kablü min naris semum
      	 28.	 Ve iz kale rabbüke lil melaiketi innı haliküm beşeram min salsalim min hameim mesnun
      	 29.	 Fe iza sevveytühu ve nefahtü fıhi mir ruhıy fekau lehu sacidın
      	 30.	 Fe secedel melaiketü küllühüm ecmeun
      	 31.	 İlla iblıs eba ey yekune meas sacidın
      	 32.	 Kale ya iblısü ma leke ella tekune meas sacidın
      	 33.	 Kale lem ekül li escüde li beşerin halaktehu min salsalim min hameim mesnun
      	 34.	 Kale fahruc minha fe inneke racım
      	 35.	 Ve inne aleykel la'nete ila yevmid dın
      	 36.	 Kale rabbi fe enzırnı ila yevmi yüb'asun
      	 37.	 Kale fe inneke minel münzarın
      	 38.	 İla yevmil vaktil ma'lum
      	 39.	 Kale rabbi bima ağveytenı le üzeyyinenne lehüm fil erdı ve le uğviyennehüm ecmeıyn
      	 40.	 İlla ıbadeke minhümül muhlesıyn
      	 41.	 Kale haza sıratun aleyye müstekıym
      	 42.	 İnne ıbadı leyse leke aleyhim sültanün illa menittebeake minel ğavın
      	 43.	 Ve inne cehenneme le mev'ıdühüm ecmeıyn
      	 44.	 Leha seb'atü ebvab likülli babim minhüm cüz'üm maksum
      	 45.	 İnnel müttekıyne fı cennativ ve uyun
      	 46.	 Üdhuluha bi selamin aminın
      	 47.	 Ve neza'na ma fı sudurihim min ğıllin ıhvanen ala sürurim mütekabilın
      	 48.	 La yemessühüm fıha nesabüv ve ma hüm minha bi muhracın
      	 49.	 Nebbi' ıbadı ennı enel ğafurur rahıym
      	 50.	 Ve enne azabı hüvel azabül elım
      	 51.	 Ve nebbi'hüm an dayfi ibrahım
      	 52.	 İz dehalu aleyhi fe kalu selama kale inna minküm vecilun
      	 53.	 Kalu la tevcel inna nübeşşiruke bi ğulamin alım
      	 54.	 Kale e beşşertümunı ala em messeniyel kiberu fe bime tübeşşirun
      	 55.	 Kalu beşşernake bil hakkı fe la teküm minel kanitıyn
      	 56.	 Kale ve mey yaknetu mir rahmeti rabbihı illed dallun
      	 57.	 Kale fe ma hatbuküm eyyühel murselun
      	 58.	 Kalu inna ürsilna ila kavmim mücrimın
      	 59.	 İlla ale lut inna le müneccuhüm ecmeıyn
      	 60.	 İllemraetehu kadderna inneha le minel ğabirın
      	 61.	 Felemma cae ale lutnil murselun
      	 62.	 Kale inneküm kavmümü münkerun
      	 63.	 Kalu bel ci'nake bima kanu fıhi yemterun
      	 64.	 Ve eteynake bil hakkı ve inna le sadikun
      	 65.	 Fe esri bi ehlike bi kıt'ım minel leyli vettebı' edbarahüm ve la yeltefit minküm ehadüv vemdu haysü tü'merun
      	 66.	 Ve kadayna ileyhi zalikel emra enne dabira haülai maktuum musbihıyn
      	 67.	 Ve cae ehlül medıneti yestebşirun
      	 68.	 Kale inne haülai dayfı fe la tefdahun
      	 69.	 Vettekullahe ve la tuhzun
      	 70.	 Kalu e ve lem nenheke anil alemın
      	 71.	 Kale haülai benatı in küntüm faılın
      	 72.	 Le amruke innehüm le fı sekratihim ya'mehun
      	 73.	 Fe ehazethümüs sayhatü müşrikıyn
      	 74.	 Fe cealna aliyeha safileha ve emtarna aleyhim hıcaratem min siccıl
      	 75.	 İnne fı zalike le ayatil lil mütevessimın
      	 76.	 Ve inneha le bisebılim mükıyn
      	 77.	 İnne fı zalike le ayatel lil mü'minın
      	 78.	 Ve in kane ashabül eyketi le zalimın
      	 79.	 Fentekamna minhüm ve innehüma le bi imamim mübın
      	 80.	 Ve le kad kezzebe ashabül hıcril murselın
      	 81.	 Ve ateynahüm ayatina fe kanu anha mu'ridıyn
      	 82.	 Ve kanu yenhıtune minel cibali büyuten aminın
      	 83.	 Fe ehazethümüs sayhatü musbihıyn
      	 84.	 Fe ma ağna anhüm ma kanu yeksibun
      	 85.	 Ve ma halaknes semavati vel erda ve ma beynehüma illa bil hakk ve innes saate le atiyetün fasfehıs safhal cemıl
      	 86.	 İnne rabbeke hüvel hallakul alım
      	 87.	 Ve le kad ateynake seb'am minel mesanı vel kur'anel azıym
      	 88.	 La temüddenne ayneyke ila ma metta'na bihı ezvacem minhüm ve la tahzen aleyhim vahfıd cenahake lil mü'minın
      	 89.	 Ve kul innı enen nezırul mübın
      	 90.	 Kema enzelna alel muktesimın
      	 91.	 Ellezıne cealül kur'ane ıdıyn
      	 92.	 Fe ve rabbike le nes'elennehüm ecmeıyn
      	 93.	 Amma kanu ya'melun
      	 94.	 Fasdoa'bima tü'meru ve a'rıd anil müşrikın
      	 95.	 İnna kefeynakel müstehziın
      	 96.	 Ellezıne yec'alune meallahi ilahen ahar fe sevfe ya'lemun
      	 97.	 Ve le kad na'lemü enneke yedıyku sadruke bima yekulun
      	 98.	 Fe sebbıh bi hamdi rabbike ve küm mines sacidın
      	 99.	 Ve'büd rabbeke hatta ye'tiyekel yekıyn

----------


## bluetone

16. An-Nahl 

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Eta emrullahi fe la testa'ciluh sübhanehu ve teala amma yüşrikun
      	 2.	 Yünezzilül melaikete bir ruhı min emrihı ala mey yeşaü min ıbadihı en enziru ennehu la ilahe illa ene fettekun
      	 3.	 Halekas semavati vel erda bil hakk teala amma yüşrikun
      	 4.	 Halekal insane min nutfetin fe iza hüve hasıymün mübiyn
      	 5.	 Vel en'ame halekaha lemük fıha dif'üv ve menafiu ve minha te'külun
      	 6.	 Ve leküm fıha cemalün hıyne türıhune ve hıyne tesrahun
      	 7.	 Ve tahmilü eskaleküm ila beledil lem tekunu baliğıyhi illa bi şikkıl enfüs inne rabbeküm le raufür rahıym
      	 8.	 Vel hayle vel biğale vel hamira li terkebuha ve zıneh ve yahlüku ma la ta'lemun
      	 9.	 Ve alellahi kasdus sebıli ve minha cair ve lev şae le hedaküm ecmeıyn
      	 10.	 Hüvellezı enzele mines semai mael leküm minhü şerabüv ve minhü şecerun fıhi tüsiymun
      	 11.	 Yümbitü leküm bihiz zer'a vez zeytune ven nehıyle ven a'nabe ve min küllis semarat inne fı zalike le ayetel li kavmiy yetefekkerun
      	 12.	 Ve sehhara lekümül leyle ven nehara veş şemse vel kaner ven nücumü müsahharatüm bi emrih inne fı zalike le ayatil li kavmiy ya'kılun
      	 13.	 Ve ma zerae leküm fil erdı muhtelifen elvanüh inne fı zalike le ayetel li kavmiy yezzekkerun
      	 14.	 Ve hüvellezı sehharal bahra li te'külu minhü lahmen tariyyev ve testahricu minhü hılyeten telbesuneha ve teral fülke mevahıra fıhi ve li tebteğu min fadlihı ve lealleküm teşkürun
      	 15.	 Ve elka fil erdı ravasiye en temıde biküm ve enharav ve sübülel lealleküm tehtedun
      	 16.	 Ve alamat ve bin necmi hüm yehtedun
      	 17.	 E fe mey yahlüku ke mel la yahluk e fe la tezekkerun
      	 18.	 Ve in teuddu nı'metellahi la tuhsuha innellahe le ğafurur rahıym
      	 19.	 Vallahü ya'lemü ma tüsirrune ve ma tu'linun
      	 20.	 Vellezıne yed'une min dunillahi la yahlükune şey'ev ve hüm yuhlekun
      	 21.	 Emvatün ğayru ahya' ve ma yeş'urune eyyane yüb'asun
      	 22.	 İlahüküm ilahüv vahıd fellezıne la yü'minune bil ahırati kulubühüm münkiratüv ve hüm müstekbirun
      	 23.	 La cerame ennellahe ya'lemü ma yüsirrune ve ma yu'linun innehu la yühıbbül müstekbirın
      	 24.	 Ve iza kıyle lehüm maza enzele rabbüküm kalu esatıyrul evvelın
      	 25.	 Li yahmilu evzarahüm kamiletey yevmel kıyameti ve min evzarillezıne yüdıllunehüm bi ğayri ılm e la sae ma yezirun
      	 26.	 Kad mekarallezıne min kablihim fe etellahü bünyanehüm minel kavaıdi fe harra aleyhimüs sakfü min fevkıhim ve etahümül azabü min haysü la yeş'urun
      	 27.	 Sümme yevmel kıyameti yuhzıhüm ve yekulü eyne şürakaiyellezıne küntüm tüşakkune fıhim kalellezıne utül ılme innel hızyel yevme ves sue lalel kafirın
      	 28.	 Ellezıne teteveffahümül melaiketü zalimı enfüsihim fe elkavüs seleme ma künna na'melü min su' bela innellahe alımüm bima küntüm ta'melun
      	 29.	 Fedhulu ebvabe cehenneme halidıne fıha fe lebi'se mesvel mütekebbirın
      	 30.	 Ve kıyle lillezınettekav maza enzele rabbüküm kalu hayra lillezıne ahsenu fı hazihıd dünya haseneh ve le darul ahırati hayr ve le nı'me darul müttekıyn
      	 31.	 Cennatü adniy yedhuluneha tecrı min tahtihel enharu lehüm fıha ma yeşaun kezalike yeczillahül müttekıyn
      	 32.	 Ellezıne teteveffahümül melaiketü tayyibıne yekulune selamün aleykümüdhulül cennete bima küntüm ta'melun
      	 33.	 Hel yenzurune illa en te'tiyehümül melaiketü ev ye'tiye emru rabbik kezalike fealellezıne min kablihim ve ma zalemehümüllahü ve lakin kanu enfüsehüm yazlimun
      	 34.	 Fe esabehüm seyyiatü ma amilu ve haka bihim ma kanu bihı yestehziun
      	 35.	 Ve kalellezıne eşraku lev şaellahü ma abedna min dunihı min şey'in nahnü ve la abaüna ve la harramna min dunihı min şey' kezalike fealellezıne min kablihim fe hel aler rusüli illel belağul mübın
      	 36.	 Ve le kad beasna fı külli ümmetir rasulen enı'büdüllahe vectenibüt tağut fe minhüm men hedellahü ve minhüm men hakkat aleyhid dalaleh fe sıru fil erdı fenzuru keyfe kane akıbetül mükezzibın
      	 37.	 İn tahrıs ala hüdahüm fe innellahe la yehdı mey yüdıllü ve ma lehüm min nasırın
      	 38.	 Ve aksemu billahi cehde eymanihim la yeb'asüllahü mey yemut bela va'den aleyhi hakkav ve lakinne ekseran nasi la ya'lemun
      	 39.	 Li yübeyyine lehümüllezı yahtelifune fıhi ve li ya'lemellezıne keferu ennehüm kanu kazibın
      	 40.	 İnnema kavlüna li şey'in iza eradnahü en nekule lehu kün fe yekun
      	 41.	 Vellezıne haceru fillahi mim ba'di ma zulimu le nübevviennehüm fid dünya haseneh ve le ecrul ahırati ekber lev kanu ya'lemun
      	 42.	 Ellezıne saberu ve ala rabbihim yetevekkelun
      	 43.	 Ve ma erselna min kablike illa ricalen nuhıy ileyhim fes'elu ehlez zikri in küntüm la ta'lemun
      	 44.	 Bil beyyinati vez zübür ve enzelna ileykez zikra li tübeyyine linnasi ma nüzzile ileyhim ve leallehüm yetefekkerun
      	 45.	 E fe eminellezıne mekerus seyyiati ey yahsifellahü bihimül erda ev ye'tiyehümül azabü min haysü la yaş'urun
      	 46.	 Ev ye'huzehüm fı tekallübihim fe ma hüm bi mu'cizın
      	 47.	 Ev ye'huzehüm ala tehavvüf fe inne rabbeküm le raufür rahıym
      	 48.	 E ve lem yerav ila ma halekallahü min şey'iy yetefeyyeü zılalühu anil yemıni veş şemaili süccedel lillahi ve hüm dahırun
      	 49.	 Ve lillahi yescüdü ma fis semavati ve ma fil erdı min dabbetiv vel melaiketüe hüm la yestekbirun
      	 50.	 Yehafune rabbehüm min fevkıhim ve yef'alune ma yü'merun
      	 51.	 Ve kalellahü la tettehızu ilaheynisneyn innema hüve ilahüv vahıd fe iyyaye ferhebun
      	 52.	 Ve lehu ma fis semavati vel erdı ve lehüd dınü vasıba e fe ğayrallahi tettekun
      	 53.	 Ve ma büküm min nı'metin fe minellahi sümme iza messekümüd durru fe ileyhi tec'erun
      	 54.	 Sümme iza keşefed durra anküm iza ferıkum minküm bi rabbihim yüşrikun (49.ayet secde ayetedir.)
      	 55.	 Li yekfüru bima ateynahüm fe temetteu fe sevfe ta'lemun
      	 56.	 Ve yec'alune li ma la ya7lemune nasıybem mimma razaknahüm tellahi le tüs'elünne amma küntüm tefterun
      	 57.	 Ve yec'alune lillahil benati sübhanehu ve lehüm ma yeştehun
      	 58.	 Ve iza büşşira ehadühüm bil ünsa zalle vechühu müsveddev ve hüve kezıym
      	 59.	 Yetevara minel kavmi min sui ma büşşira bih e yümsikühu ala hunin em yedüssühu fit türab e la sae ma yahkümun
      	 60.	 Lillezıne la yü'minine bel ahırate meselüs sev' ve lillahil meselül a'la ve hüvel azızül hakım
      	 61.	 Ve lev yüahızüllahün nase bi zulmihim ma terake aleyha min dabbetiv ve lakiy yüehhıruhüm ila ecelim müsemma fe iza cae ecelühüm la yeste'hırune saatev ve la yestakdimun
      	 62.	 Ve yec'alune lillahi ma yekrahune ve tesıfü elsinetühümül kezibe enne lehümül husna la cerame enne lehümün nara ve ennehüm müfratun
      	 63.	 Tellahi le kad erselna ila ümemim min kablike fe zeyyene lehümüş şeytanü a'malehüm fe hüve veliyyühümül yevme ve lehüm azabün elım
      	 64.	 Ve ma enzelna aleykel kitabe illa li tübeyyine lehümüllezıhtelefu fıhi ve hüdev ve rahmetel li kavmiy yü'mininun
      	 65.	 Vallahü enzele mines semai maen fe ahya bihil erda ba'de mevtiha inne fı zalike le ayatel li kavmiy yesmeun
      	 66.	 Ve inne leküm fil en'ami le ıbrah nüskıyküm mimma fı bütunihı mim beyni fersiv ve demil lebenen halisan saiğal liş şaribın
      	 67.	 Ve min semaratin nehıyli vel a'nabi tettehızune minhü sekerav ve rizkan hasena inne fı zalike le ayetel li kavmiy ya'kılun
      	 68.	 Ve evha rabbüke ilen nahli enittehızı minel cibali büyutev ve mineş şeceri ve mimma ya'rişun
      	 69.	 Sümme külı min külles semarati feslükı sübüle rabbiki zülüla yahrucü mim butuniha şerabüm muhtelifün elvanühu fıhi şifaül linnas inne fı zalike le ayatel li kavmiy yetefekkerun
      	 70.	 Vallahü halekaküm sümme yeteveffaküm ve minküm mey yüraddü ila erzelil umuri li keyla ya'leme ba'de ılmin şey'a innellahe alımün kadır
      	 71.	 Vallahü faddale ba'daküm ala ba'dın fir rızk femellezıne füddılu bi raddı rizkıhim ala ma meleket eymanühüm fe hüm fıhi seva' ife bi nı'metillahi yechadun
      	 72.	 Vallahü ceale leküm min enfüsiküm ezvacev ve ceale leküm min ezvaciküm benıne ve hafedetev ve razekaküm minet tayyibat e fe bil batıli yü'minune ve bi nı'metillahi hüm yekfurun
      	 73.	 Ve ya'büdune min dunillahi ma la yemlikü lehüm rizskam mines semavati vel erdı şey'ev ve la yestetıy'un
      	 74.	 Fe la tadribu lillahil emsal innellahe ya'lemü ve entüm la ta'lemun
      	 75.	 Darabellahü meselen abdem memlukel la yakdiru ala şey'iv ve mer razaknahü minna zirkan hasenen fe hüve yünfiku minhü sirrav ve cehra hel yestevun elhamdü lillah bel ekseruhüm la ya'lemun
      	 76.	 Ve darabellahü meseler racüleyni ehadühüma ebkemü la yakdiru ala şey'iv ve hüve kellün ala mevlahü eynema yüveccihhü la ye'ti bi hayr hel yestevı hüve ve mey ye'müru bil adli ve hüve ala sıratım müstekıym
      	 77.	 Ve lillahi ğaybüs semavati vel ard ve ma emrus saati illa ke lemhıl besari ev hüve akrab innellahe ala külli şey'in kadır
      	 78.	 Vallahü ahraceküm mim bütuni ümmehatiküm la ta'lemune şey'ev ve ceale lekümüs sem'a vel ebsara vel ef'idete lealleküm teşkürun
      	 79.	 E lem yerav ilet tayri müsehharatin fı cevvis sema' ma yümsikühünne illellah inne fı zalike le ayatil li kavmiy yü'minun
      	 80.	 Vallahü ceale leküm min cüludil en'ami büyuten testehıffuneha yevme za'niküm ve yevme ikametiküm ve min asvafiha ve evbariha ve eş'ariha esasev ve metaan ila hıyn
      	 81.	 Vallahü ceale leküm mimma haleka zılalev ve ceale leküm minel cibali eknanev ve ceale leküm serabiyle tekıykümül harra ve serabiyle tekıyküm be'seküm kezalike yütimmü nı'metehu aleyküm lealleküm tüslimun
      	 82.	 Fe in tevellev fe innemü aleykel belağul mübın
      	 83.	 Ya'rifune nı'metellahi sümme yünkiruneha ve ekseruhümül kafirun
      	 84.	 Ve yevme neb'asü min külli ümmetin şehıden sümme la yü'zenü lillezıne keferu ve la hüm yüsta'tebun
      	 85.	 Ve iza raellezıne zalemül azabe fe la yühaffefü anhüm ve la hüm yünzarun
      	 86.	 Ve iza raellezıne eşraku şürakaehüm kalu rabbena haülai şürakaünellezıne künna ned'u min dunik fe elkav ileyhimül kavle inneküm le kazibun
      	 87.	 Ve elkav ilellahi yevmeizinis seleme ve dalle anhüm ma kanu yefterun
      	 88.	 Ellezıne keferu ve saddu an sebılillahi zidnahüm azaben fevkal azabi bima kanu yüfsidun
      	 89.	 Ve yevme neb'azü fı külli ümmetin şehıden ala haüla' ve nezzelna aleykel kitabe tibyanel likülli şey'iv ve hüdev ve rahmetev ve büşra lil müslimın
      	 90.	 İnnellahe ye'müru bil adli vel ıhsani ve ıtai zil kurba ve yenha anil fahşai vel münkeri vel bağy yeızüküm lealleküm tezekkerun
      	 91.	 Ve evfu bi ahdillahi iza ahettüm ve la tenkudul eymane ba'de tevkıdiha ve kad cealtümüllahe aleyküm kefıla innellahe ya'lemü ma tef'alun
      	 92.	 Ve la tekunu kelletı nekadat ğazleha mim ba'di kuvvetin enkasa tettehızune eymaneküm dehalem beyneküm en tekune ümmetün hiye erba min ümmeh innema yeblukümüllahü bih ve le yübeyyinenne leküm yevmel kıyameti ma küntüm fıhi tahtelifun
      	 93.	 Ve lev şaellahü le cealleküm ümmetev vahıdetev ve lakiy yüdıllü mey yeşaü ve yehdoı mey yeşa' ve le tüs'elünne amma küntüm ta'melun
      	 94.	 Ve la tettehızu eymaneküm dehalem beyneküm fe tezille kademüm ba'de sübutiha ve tezukus sue bima sadedtüm an sebılillah ve leküm azabüm azıym
      	 95.	 Ve la teşteru bi ahdillahi semenen kalıla innema ındellahi hüve hayrul leküm in küntüm ta'lemun
      	 96.	 Ma ındeküm yenfedü ve ma ındellahi bak ve le necziyennellezıne saberu ecrahüm bi ahseni ma kanu ya'melun
      	 97.	 Men amile saliham min zekerin ev ünsa ve hüve mü'minün fe le nuhyiyennehu hayaten tayyibeh ve la necziyennehüm ecrahüm bi ahseni ma kanu ya'melun
      	 98.	 Fe iza kara'tel kur'ane festeız billahi mineş şeytanir racım
      	 99.	 İnnehu leyse lehu sültanün alellezıne amenu ve ala rabbihim yetevekkelun
      	 100.	 İnnema sültanühu alellezıne yetevellevnehu vellezıne hüm bihı müşrikun
      	 101.	 Ve iza beddelna ayetem mekane ayetiv vallahü a'lemü bima yünezzilü kalu innema ente müfter bel ekseruhüm la ya'lemun
      	 102.	 Kul nezzelehu ruhul kudüsi mir rabbike bil hakkı li yüsebbitellezıne amenu ve hüdev ve büşra lil müslimın
      	 103.	 Ve le kad na'lemü ennehüm yekulune innema yüallimühu beşar lisanüllezı yulhıdune ileyhi a'cemiyyüv ve haza lisanün arabiyyüm mübın
      	 104.	 İnnellezıne la yü'minune bi ayatillahi la yehdıhimüllahü ve lehüm azabün elım
      	 105.	 İnnema yefteril kezibellezıne la yü'minune bi ayatillah ve ülaike hümül kazibun
      	 106.	 Men kefera billahi mim ba'di ımanihı illa men ükrihe ve kalbühu mutmeinüm bil ımani ve lakim men şeraha bil küfri sadran fe aleyhim ğadabüm minellah ve lehüm azabün azıym
      	 107.	 Zalike bi ennehümüstehabbül hayated dünya alel ahıratü ve ennellahe la yehdil kavmel kafirın
      	 108.	 Ülaikellezıne tabeallahü ala kulubihim ve sem'ıhim ve ebsarihim ve ülaike hümül ğafilun
      	 109.	 La cerame ennehüm fil ahırati hümül hasirun
      	 110.	 Sümme inne rabbeke lillezıne haceru mim ba'di ma fütinu sümme cahedu ve saberu inne rabbeke mim ba'diha le ğafurur rahıym
      	 111.	 Yevme te'tı küllü nefsin tücadilü an nefsiha ve tüveffa küllü nefsim ma amilet ve hüm la yuzlemun
      	 112.	 Ve darabellahü meselen karyeten kanet aminetem mutmeinnetey ye'tıha rizkuha rağadem min külli mekanin fe keferat bi en'umillahi fe ezakahallahü libasel cuı vel havfi bima kanu yasneun
      	 113.	 Ve le kad caehüm rasulüm minhüm fe kezzebuhü fe ehazehümül azabü ve hüm zalimun
      	 114.	 Fe külu mimma razekakümüllahü halalen tayyibev veşküru nı'metellahi in küntüm iyyahü ta'büdun
      	 115.	 İnnema harrama aleykümül meytete ved deme ve lahmel hınzıri ve ma ühille li ğayrillahi bih fe menidturra ğayra bağıv ve la adin fe innellahe ğafurur rahıym
      	 116.	 Ve la tekulu lima tesıfü elsinetükümül kezibe haza halalüv ve haza haramül li tefteru alellahil kezib innellezıne yefterune alellahil kezibe la yüflihun
      	 117.	 Metaun kalılüv ve lehüm azabün elım
      	 118.	 Ve alellezıne hadu harramna ma kasasna aleyke min kabl ve ma zalemnahüm ve lakin kanu enfüsehüm yazlimun
      	 119.	 Sümme inne rabbeke lillezıne amilüs sue bi cehaletin sümme tabu mim ba'di zalike ve aslehu inne rabbeke mim ba'diha le ğafurur rahıym
      	 120.	 İnne ibrahıme kane ümmeten kanitel lillahi hanıfa ve lem yekü minel müşrikın
      	 121.	 Şakiral li en'umih ictebahü ve hedahü ila sıratım müstekıym
      	 122.	 Ve ateynahü fid dünya haseneh ve innehu fil ahırati le mines salihıyn
      	 123.	 Sümme evhayna ileyke enittebı' millete ibrahıme hanıfa ve ma kane minel müşrikın
      	 124.	 İnnema cüıles sebtü alellezınahtelefu fıh ve inne rabbeke le yahkümü beynehüm yevmel kıyameti fıma kanu fıhi yahtelifun
      	 125.	 Üd'u ila sebıli rabbike bil hıkmeti vel mev'ızatil haseneti ve cadilhüm billetı hiye ahsen inne rabbeke hüve a'lemü bi men dalle an sebılihı ve hüve a'lemü bil mühtedın
      	 126.	 Ve in akabtüm fe akıbu bi misli ma ukıbtüm bih ve lein sabertüm le hüve hayrul lissabirın
      	 127.	 Vasbir ve ma sabruke illa billahi ve la tahzen aleyhim ve la tekü fı daykım mimma yemkürum
      	 128.	 İnnellahe meallezınettekav vellezıne hüm muhsinun

----------


## xfiles

Ti rrofsh por per kete duhet te dish te lexosh gjuhen turke. Pse nuk gjen nje qe eshte teresisht me germa shqipe?

----------


## bluetone

17. Al-Isra’ 

Bismillahirrahmanirrahim

1.	 Sübhanellezı esra bi abdihı leylem minel mescidil harami ilel mescidil aksallezı barakna havlehu li nüriyehu min ayatina innehu hüves semıul besıyr
      	 2.	 Ve ateyna musel kitabe ve cealnahü hüdel li beni israiyle ella tettehızu min dunı vekıla
      	 3.	 Zürriyyete men hamelna mea nuh innehu kane abden şekura
      	 4.	 Ve kadayna ila benı israiyle fil kitabi le tüfsidünne fil erdı merrateyni ve le ta'lünne ulüvven kebıra
      	 5.	 Fe iza cae va'dü ulahüme beasna aleyküm ıbadel lena ülı be'sin şedıdin fe casu hılaled diyar ve kane va'dem mef'ula
      	 6.	 Sümme radedna lekümül kerrate aleyhim ve emdednaküm bi emvaliv ve benıne ve cealnaküm eksera nefıra
      	 7.	 İn ahsentüm ahsentüm li enfüsiküm ve in ese'tüm feleha fe iz cae va'dül ahırati li yesuu vücuheküm ve li yedhulül mescide kema dehaluhü evvele merrativ ve liyütebbiru ma alev tetbıra
      	 8.	 Asa rabbüküm ey yerhameküm ve in udtüm udna ve cealna cehenneme lil kafirıne hasıyra
      	 9.	 İnne hazel kur'ane yehdı lilletı hiye akvemü ve yübeşşirul mü'minınellezıne ya'melunes salihati enne lehüm ecran kebıra
      	 10.	 Ve ennellezıne la yü'minune bil ahırati a'tedna lehüm azaben elıma
      	 11.	 Ve yed'ul insanü biş şerri düaehu bil hayr ve kanel insanü acula
      	 12.	 Ve cealnel leyle ven nehara ayeteyni fe mehavna ayetel leyli ve cealna ayeten nehari mübsıratel li tebteğu fadlem mir rabbiküm ve li ta'lemu adedes sinıne vel hısab ve külle şey'in fassalnahü tefsıyla
      	 13.	 Ve külle insanin elzemnahü tairahu fı unukıh ve nuhricü lehu yevmel kıyameti kitabey yelkahü menşura
      	 14.	 İkra' kitabek kefa bi nefsikel yevme aleyke hasıba
      	 15.	 Menihteda fe innema yehtedı li nefsih ve men dalle fe innema yedıllü aleyha ve la teziru vaziratüv vizra uhra ve ma künna müazzibıne hatt neb'ase rasula
      	 16.	 Ve iza eradna en nühlike karyeten emarna mütrafıha fe fesku fıha fe hakka aleyhel kavlü fe demmernaha tedmıra
      	 17.	 Ve kem ehlena minel kuruni mim ba'di nuh ve kefa bi rabbike bi zünubi ıbadihı habıram besıyra
      	 18.	 Men kane yürıdül acilete accelna lehu fiha ma neşaü li men nürıdü sümme cealna lehu cehennem yaslaha mezmumem medhura
      	 19.	 Ve men eradel ahırate ve sea leha sa'yeha ve hüve mü'minün fe ülaike kane sa'yühüm meşkura
      	 20.	 Küllen nümiddü haülai ve haülai min atai rabbik ve ma kane ataü rabbike mahzura
      	 21.	 Ünzur keyfe faddalna ba'dahüm ala ba'd ve lel ahıratü ekberu deracativ ve ekberu tefdıyla
      	 22.	 La tec'al meallahi ilahen ahara fe tak'ude mezmumem mahzula
      	 23.	 Ve kada rabbüke elle ta'büdu illa iyyahü ve bil valedeyni ıhsana imma yeblüğanne ındekel kibera ehadühüma ev kilahüma fe la tekul lehüma üffiv ve la tenher hüma ve kul lehüma kavlen kerıma
      	 24.	 Vahfıd lehüma cenahaz zülli miner rahmeti ve kur rabbirhamhüma kema rabbeyanı sağıyra
      	 25.	 Rabbüküm a'lemü bima fı nüfusiküm in tekunu salihıyne fe innehu kane lil evvabıne ğafura
      	 26.	 Ve ati zel kurba hakkahu vel miskıne vebnes sebıli ve la tübezzir tebzıra
      	 27.	 İnnel mübezzirıne kanu ıhvaneş şeyatıyn ve kaneş şeytanü li rabbihı kefura
      	 28.	 Ve imma tu'ridanne anhümübtiğae rahmetim mir rabbike tercuha fe kul lehüm kavlem meysura
      	 29.	 Ve la tec'al yedek mağluleten ila unukike ve la tebsutha küllel beştı fe tak'ude melumem mahsura
      	 30.	 İnne rabbeke yebsütur riska li mey yeşaü ve yakdir innehu kane bi ıbadihı habıram besıyra
      	 31.	 Ve la taktülu evladeküm haşyete imlak nahnü nerzükuhüm ve iyyaküm inne katlehüm kane hit'en kebıra
      	 32.	 Ve la takrabüz zina innehu kane fahışeh ve sae sebıla
      	 33.	 Ve la taktülün nefselletı harramellahü illa bil hakk ve men kutile mazlumen fe kad cealna li veliyyihı sültanen fe la yüsrif fil katl innehu kane mensura
      	 34.	 Ve la takrabu malel yetımi illa billetı hiye ahsenü hatta yeblüğa eşüddehu ve evfu bil ahd innel ahde kane mes'ula
      	 35.	 Ve evfül keyle iza kiltüm vesinu bil kıstasil müstekıym zalike hayruv ve hasenü te'vıla
      	 36.	 Ve la takfü ma leyse leke bihı ılm innes sem'a vel besara vel füade küllü ülaike kane anhü mes'ula
      	 37.	 Ve la temşi fil erdı merah inneka len tahrikal erda ve len teblüğal cibale tula
      	 38.	 Küllü zalike kane seyyiühu ınde rabbike mekruha
      	 39.	 Zalike mimma evha ileyke rabbüke minel hıkmeh ve la tec'al meallahi ilahen ahara fe tülka fı cehenneme melumem medhura
      	 40.	 E fe asfaküm rabbüküm bil benıne vettehaze minel melaiketi inasa innekü le tekulune kavlen azıyma
      	 41.	 Ve le kad sarrafna fı hazel kur'ani li yezzekkeru ve ma yezıdühüm illa nüfura
      	 42.	 Kul lev kane meahu alihetün kema yekulune izel lebteğav ila zil arşi sebıla
      	 43.	 Sübhanehu ve teala amma yekulune ulüvven kebıra
      	 44.	 Tüsebbihu lehüs semavatüs seb'u vel erdu ve men fıhinn ve im min şey'in illa yüsebbihu bi hamdihı ve lakil la tefkahune tesbıhahüm innehu kane halimen ğafura
      	 45.	 Ve iza kara'tel kur'ane cealna beyneke ve beynellezıne la yü'minune bil ahırati hıcabem mestura
      	 46.	 Ve cealna ala kulubihim ekinneten ey yefkahuhü ve fı azanihim vakra ve iza zekerte rabbeke fil kur'ani vahdehu vellev ala edbarihim nüfura
      	 47.	 Nahnü a'lemü bima yestemiune bihı iz yestemiune ileyke ve iz hüm necva iz yekulüz zalimune in tetteiune illa racülem meshura
      	 48.	 Ünzur keyfe darabu lekel emsale fe dallu fela yestetfy'une sebıla
      	 49.	 Ve kalu e iza künna ızamev ve rufaten en inna le meb'usune halkan cedıda
      	 50.	 Kul kunu hıcareten ev hadıda
      	 51.	 Ev halkam mimma yekbüru fı suduriküm fe seyekulune mey yüıydüna kulillezı fetaraküm evvele merrah feseyünğıdune ileyke ruusehüm ve yekulune meta hu kul asa ey yekune ***ıba
      	 52.	 Yevme yed'uküm fe testecıbune bi hamdihı ve tezunnune il lebistüm illa kalila
      	 53.	 Ve kul li ıbadı yekulülletı hiye ahsen inneş şeytane yenzeğu beynehüm inneş şeytane kane lil insani adüvvem mübına
      	 54.	 Rabbüküm a'lemü bilküm iy yeşe' yerhamküm ev iy yeşe' yüazzibküm ve ma erselnake aleyhim vekıla
      	 55.	 Ve rabbüke a'lemü bi men fis semavati vel ard ve le kad faddalna ba'dan nebiyyıne ala ba'dıv ve ateyna davude zebura
      	 56.	 Kulid'ullezıne zeamtaüm min dunihı fe la yemlikune keşfed durri anküm ve la tahvıla
      	 57.	 Ülaikellezıne yed'une yebteğune illa rabbihimül vesılete eyyühüm akrabü ve yercune rahmetehu ve yehafune azabeh inne azabe rabbike kane mahzura
      	 58.	 Ve im min karyetin illa nahnü mühlikuha kable yevmil kıyameti ev müazzibuha azaben şedıda kane zalike fil kitabi mestura
      	 59.	 Ve ma meneana en nürsile bil ayati illa en kezzebe bihel evvelun ve ateyna semuden nakate mübsıraten fe zalemu biha ve ma nürsilü bil ayati illa tahvıfa
      	 60.	 Ve iz kulna leke inne rabbeke ehata bin nas ve ma cealner ru'yelletı eraynake illa fitnetel linnasi veş şeceratel mel'unete fil kur'an ve nühavvifühüm fe ma yezıdühüm illa tuğyanen kebıra
      	 61.	 Ve iz kulna lil melaiketiscüdu li ademe fe secedu illa iblıs kale e escüdü li men halakte tıyna
      	 62.	 Kale e raeyteke hazellezı kerramte aleyye le in ehherteni ila yevmil kıyameti le ahtenikenne zürriyyetehu illa kalıla
      	 63.	 Kalezheb fe men tebiake minhüm fe inne cehenneme ceazüküm cezaem mevfura
      	 64.	 Vestefziz menisteta'te minhüm bi savtike ve eclib aleyhim bi haylike ve racilike ve şarikhüm fil emvali vel evladi veıdhüm ve ma yeıdühümüş şeytanü illa ğurura
      	 65.	 İnne ıbadı leyse leke aleyhim sültan ve kefa bi rabbike vekıla
      	 66.	 Rabbükümüllezı yüzcı lekümül fülke fil bahri li tebteğu min fadlih innehu kane bi küm rahıyma
      	 67.	 Ve iza messekümüd durru fil bahri dalle men ted'une illa iyyah felemma neccaküm ilel berri a'radtüm ve kanel insanü kefura
      	 68.	 E fe emintüm ey yahsife biküm canibel berri ev yürsile aleyküm hasıben sümme la tecidu leküm vekıla
      	 69.	 Em emintüm ey yüıydekim fıhi taraten uhra fe yürsile aleyküm kasıfem miner rıhı fe yuğrikaküm bima kefartüm sümme la tecidu leküm aleyna bihı tebıa
      	 70.	 Ve le kad kerramna benı ademe ve hamelnahüm fil berri vel bahri ve razaknahüm minet tayyibati ve faddalnahüm ala kesırim mimmen halakna tefdıyla
      	 71.	 Yevme ned'u külle ünasim bi imamihim fe men utiye kitabehu bi yemınihı fe ülaike yakraune kitabehüm ve la yuzlemune fetıla
      	 72.	 Ve men kane fı hazihı a'ma fe hüve fil ahırati a'ma ve edallü sebıla
      	 73.	 Ve in kadu le yeftinuneke anillezı evhayna ileyke li tefteriye aleyna ğayrahu ve izel lettehazuke halıla
      	 74.	 Ve lev la en sebbetnake le kad kidte terkenü ileyhim şey'en kalıla
      	 75.	 İzel le ezaknake dı'fel hayati ve dı'fel memati sümme la tecidü leke aleyna nesıyra
      	 76.	 Ve in kadu leyestefizzuneke minel erdı li yuhricuke minha ve izel la yelbesune hılafeke illa kalıla
      	 77.	 Sünnete men kad erselna kableke mir rusülina ve la tecidü li sünnetina tahvıla
      	 78.	 Ekımes salate li düluküş şemsi ila ğasekıl leyli ve kur'anel fecr inne kur'anel fecri kane meşhuda
      	 79.	 Ve minel leyli fe tehecced bihı nafiletel leke asa ey yeb'aseke rabbüke mekamem mahmuda
      	 80.	 Ve kur rabbi edhılnı müdhale sıdkıv ve ahricnı muhrace sıdkıv vec'al lı mil ledünke sültanen nesıyra
      	 81.	 Ve kul cael hakku ve zehekal batıl innel batıle kane zehuka
      	 82.	 Ve nünezzilü minel kur'ani ma hüve şifaüv ve rahmetül lil mü'minıne ve la yezıdüz zalimıne illa hasara
      	 83.	 Ve iza en'amna alel insani a'rada ve nea bi canibih ve iza messehüş şerru kane yeusa
      	 84.	 Kul küllüy ya'melü ala şakiletih fe rabbüküm a'lemü bi men hüve ehda sebıla
      	 85.	 Ve yes'eluneke anir ruh kulir ruhu min emri rabbı ve ma utıtüm minel ılmi illa kalıla
      	 86.	 Ve lein şi'na le nezhebenne billezı evhayna ileyke sümme la tecidü leke bihı aleyna vekıla
      	 87.	 İlla rahmetem mir rabbik inne fadlehu kane aleyke kebıra
      	 88.	 Kul leinictemeatil insü vel cinnü ala ey ye'tu bi misli hazel kur'ani la ye'tune bi mislihı ve lev kane ba'duhüm li ba'dın zahıra
      	 89.	 Ve le kad sarrafna lin nasi fı hazel kur'ani min külli meselin fe eba ekserun nasi illa küfura
      	 90.	 Ve kalu len nü'mine leke hatta tef cüra lena minel erdı yembua
      	 91.	 Ev tekune leke cennetüm min nehıyliv ve ınebin fe tüfecciral enhara hılaleha tefcıra
      	 92.	 Ev tüskıtas semae kema zeamte aleyna kisefen ev te'tiye billahi vel melaiketi kabıla
      	 93.	 Ev yekune leke beytüm min zuhrufin ev terka fis sema' min külli meselin fe eba ekserun nasi illa küfura ve len nü'mine li rukıyyike hatta tünezzile aleyna kitaben nakraüh kul sübhane rabbı hel küntü illa beşerar rasula
      	 94.	 Ve ma menean nase ey yü'minu iz caehümül hüda illa en kalu e beasellahü beşerar rasula
      	 95.	 Kul lev kane fil erdı melaiketüy yemşune mutmeinnıne le nezzelna aleyhim mines semai meleker rasula
      	 96.	 Kul kefa billahi şehıdem beynı ve beyneküm innehu kane bi ıbadihı habıram besıyra
      	 97.	 Ve mey yehdillahü fe hüvel mühted ve mey yudlil fe len tecide lehüm evliyae min dunih ve nahşüruhüm yevmel kıyameti ala vücuhihim umyev ve bükmev ve summa me'vahüm cehennem küllema habet zidnahüm seıyra
      	 98.	 Zalike cezaühüm bi ennehüm keferu bi ayatina ve kalu e iza künna ızamev ve rufaten e inna le meb'usune halkan cedıda
      	 99.	 E ve lem yerav ennellahellezı halekas semavati vel erda kadirun ala ey yahlüka mislehüm ve ceale lehüm ecelel la raybe fıh fe ebez zalimune illa küfura
      	 100.	 Kul lev entüm temlikune hazine rahmeti rabbı izel le emsektüm heşyetel infak ve kanel insanü katura
      	 101.	 Ve le kad ateyna musa tis'a ayatim beyyinatin fes'el benı israıle iz caehüm fe kale lehu fir'avnü innı le ezunnüke ya musa meshura
      	 102.	 Kale le kad alimte ma enzele haülai illa rabbüs semavati vel erdı besair ve innı le ezunnüke ya fir'avnü mesbura
      	 103.	 Fe erade ey yestefizzehüm minel erdı fe ağraknahü ve mem meahu cemıa
      	 104.	 Ve kulna mim ba'dihı li benı israiyleskünül erda fe iza cae va'dül ahırati ci'na biküm lefıfa
      	 105.	 Ve bil hakkı enzelnahü ve ibl hakkı nezel ve ma erselnake illa mübeşşirav ve nezıra
      	 106.	 Ve kur'anen feraknahü li takraehu alen nasi ala müksiv ve nezzelnahü tenzıla
      	 107.	 Kul aminu bihı ev la tü'minu innellezıne utül ılem min kablihı iza yütla aleyhim yehırrune lil ezkani sücceda
      	 108.	 Ve yekulune sübhane rabbina in kane va'dü rabbina le mef'ula
      	 109.	 Ve yehırrune lil ezkani yebkune ve yezıdühüm huşua
      	 110.	 Kulid'ullahe evid'ur rahman eyyem ma ted'u fe lehül esmaül husna ve la techer bi salatike ve la tühafit biha vebteğı beyne zalike sebıla
      	 111.	 Ve kulil hamdü lillahillezı lem yettehız veledev ve lem yekül lehu şerıkün fil mülki ve lem yekül lehu veliyyüm minez zülli ve kebbirhü tekbıra

----------

